# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  دعــاء  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أبو عبد الله

يا رب : إذا أعطيتني مالاً لا تأخذ سعادتي ..
 وإذا أعطيتني قوةً لا تأخذ عقلي .
وإذا أعطيتني نجاحاً لا تأخذ تواضعي .. 
وإذا أعطيتني تواضعاً لا تأخذ اعتزازي بكرامتي 
يارب : لا تدعني أصاب بالغرور إذا نجحت .. 
و لا أصاب باليأس إذا فشلت
بل ذكرني دائماً بأن الفشل هو التجارب التي تسبق  النجاح 
يا رب : علمني أن التسامح هو أكبر مراتب القوة .. 
وأن حب الانتقام هو أول مظاهر الضعف 
يارب : إذا جردتني من المال اترك لي الأمل .. 
وإذا جردتني من النجاح اترك لي قوة العناد حتى أتغلب على الفشل .. 
وإذا  جردتني من نعمة الصحة اترك لي نعمة الإيمان 
يا رب : إذا أسأت إلى الناس أعطني شجاعة الإعتذار .. 
وإذا أساء الناس إلىّ أعطني شجاعة العفو والغفران 
يا رب :  علمني أن أحب الناس كما أحب نفسي .. 
وعلمني أن أحاسب نفسي كما أحاسب الناس 
يا رب : ساعدني على أن أقول الحق في وجه الأقوياء .. 
وساعدني على ألا أقول الباطل لأكسب تصفيق الضعفاء  
اللهم آمين

----------


## waddah

امين يارب العالمين 
جزاك الله خير يا استاذ ابو عبدالله

----------


## GoldenTiger

امين يارب العالمين

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> امين يارب العالمين
> جزاك الله خير يا استاذ ابو عبدالله

  

> امين يارب العالمين

 وجزاكما الله كل خير للمرور والاهتمام .

----------


## MH For Ever

اللهم امين  
وبارك الله فيك اخي أبو عبدالله على الدعاء الذي جاء في وقته

----------


## alhaidary

:A006:    آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييييييييين  جزاك الله خيرا أخي عبدالله                   تحياتي  :Rose:   :Rose:   :Rose:

----------


## madro

آمين اللهم آمين واليك هذا الدعاء الذي يتصدر واجهة مكتبي   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد الله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين اللهم عافني فيمن عافيت ، وتولني فيمن توليت ، واهدني فيمن هديت ، وبارك لي فيما أعطيت ، وقني شر ما قضيت ، فأنك تقضي ولا يقضى عليك ، انه لا يذل من واليت ، ولا يعز من عاديت تباركت ربنا وتعاليت . اللهم اني أعوذ برضاك من سخطك ، وأعوذ بمعافاتك من عقوبتك ، وأعوذ بك منك ، لا أحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك ، اللهم أغفر لي خطاياي وعمدي ، اللهم أهدني لصالح الأعمال والأخلاق لا يهدي لصالحها ولا يصرف سيئها إلا أنت ، اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ، اللهم اني ظلمت نفسي ظلما كثير ، ولا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت فاغفر لي مغفرة من عندك ورحمني أنك أنت الغفور الرحيم ،اللهم رب السموات والأرض ورب العرش العظيم ربنا ورب كل شيء فالق الحب والنوى ومنزل التوراة والإنجيل والفرقان أعوذ بك من شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها اللهم أنت الأول فليس قبلك شيء وأنت الآخر فليس بعدك شيء وأنت الظاهر فليس فوقك شيء وأنت الباطن فليس دونك شيء اقض عني الدين وأغنني من الفقر ، اللهم اني أسألك العفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة ، اللهم أسألك العفو والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي ، اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي واحفظني من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي وأعوذ بك أن أغتال من تحتي ، اللهم بك أعوذ ، واليك ألوذ ، فاجعل لي في اللهف إلى جوارك والرضا بضمانك مندوحة عن منع الباخلين وغنى عما في أيد المستأثرين ، اللهم عد بفرجك القريب ومعروفك القديم ، وعادتك الحسنة، اللهم اني أعوذ بك من يوم السوء ومن جار السوء في دار المقامة ، اللهم اغفرلي خطيئتي وجهلي وإسرافي في أمري وما أنت أعلم به مني ، اللهم اغفرلي جدي وهزلي وخطأي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي ، اللهم أغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت وما أسررت وما أعلنت وما أنت أعلم به مني ، أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر وأنت على كل شيء قدير ، اللهم أني أسألك عملا بارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعيشا قارا ، اللهم أجعل خير عملي ما قارب أجلي ، اللهم لا تكلني إلى نفسي فأعجز ولا إلى الناس فأضيع ، اللهم أرحم في الدنيا غربتي ، وعند الموت صرعتي ، وفي القبر وحدتي ، ومقامي غدا بين يديك ، اللهم احفظني بالإسلام قائما واحفظني بالإسلام قاعدا واحفظني بالإسلام راقدا ولا تشمت بي عدوا ولا حاسدا ، اللهم اني أسألك من كل خير خزائنه بيدك وأعوذ بك من كل شر خزائنه بيدك ، اللهم اني أسألك فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات وحب المساكين وان تغفر لي وترحمني وإذا أردت فتنة قوم فتوفني غير مفتون ، وأسألك حبك وحب من يحبك وحب عمل يقربني إلى حبك ، اللهم اني أسألك من فضلك ورحمتك فانه لا يملكها إلا أنت ، اللهم أعوذ بك من عذا بك الواقع الذي ليس له دافع ، وأسألك من خيرك الواسع الذي ليس له مانع ، اللهم يا معلم إبراهيم علمني ويا مفهم سليمان فهمني لا علم لي إلا ما علمتني ، اللهم اني سائل فقير فأغنني من سعة  فضلك ، خائف مستجير فأجرني من عذابك ، اللهم لا تدعني في غمرة ، ولا تأخذني في غرة ، ولا تجعلني من الغافلين ، اللهم اني أعوذ بك من فتنة النار وعذاب النار ، وفتنة القبر وعذابه وشر فتنة الغنى وشر فتنة الفقر ، اللهم اني أعوذ بك من شر فتنة المسيح الدجال ، اللهم اغسل قلبي بماء الثلج والبرد ، ونق قلبي من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس وباعد بيني وبين خطاياي كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب ، اللهم اني أعوذ بك من الكسل والمأثم والمغرم ، اللهم اني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل والجبن والهرم والبخل ، وأعوذ بك عذاب القبر ومن فتنة المحيا والممات ، اللهم اني أعوذ بك من جهد البلاء ودرك الشقاء وسوء القضاء وشماتة الأعداء ، اللهم اني أعوذ بك من منكرات الأخلاق والأعمال والأهواء ، يامن لاتراه العيون ولا تخالطه الظنون ولا يصفه الواصفون ولا تغيره الحوادث ولا يخشى الدوائر ويعلم مثاقيل الجبال ومكاييل البحار وعدد قطر الأمطار وعدد ورق الأشجار وعدد ما أظلم عليه الليل وأشرق عليه النهار ولا توارى من سماء سماء ولا أرض أرضا ولا بحر ما في قعره ولا جبل ما في وعره اجعل خير عمري آخره وخير عملي خواتمه وخير أيامي يوم ألقاك فيه ، يامن أظهر الجميل وستر القبيح ، يامن لا يؤاخذ بالجريرة ولا يهتك الستر يا حسن التجاوز يا واسع المغفرة يا با سط اليدين بالمغفرة يا صاحب كل نجوى يا منتهى كل شكوى يا كريم الصفح ، يا عظيم المن يا مبتدئ النعم قبل استحقاقها يا ربنا ويا سيدنا ويا مولانا ويا غاية رغبتنا أسألك يا الله أن لا تشوي خلقي بالنار ، اللهم إن استغفاري إياك مع كثرت ذنوبي لؤم وان تركي الاستغفار مع معرفتي بسعة رحمتك عجز يا لا هي كم تحببت ألي بنعمتك وأنت غني عني وكم أتبغض إليك بذنوبي وأنا فقير إليك سبحان من إذا توعد عفى وإذا وعد وفى ، اللهم بعلمك الغيب وقدرتك على الخلق أحيني ما علمت الحياة خير لي ، وتوفني إذا علمت الوفاة خير لي ، اللهم أني أسألك خشيتك في الغيب والشهادة وأسألك كلمة الحق في الرضاء والغضب وأسألك القصد في الفقر والغنى ، وأسألك نعيما لا ينفد وأسألك قرة عين لا تنقطع ، وأسألك الرضى بعد القضى وأسألك برد العيش بعد الموت وأسألك لذة النظر إلى وجهك الكريم والشوق إلى لقائك في غير ضراء مضرة ولا فتنة مضلة ، اللهم زينا بزينة الإيمان وجعلنا هداة مهتدين ، اللهم اني أسألك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى ، اللهم اني أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل والجبن والبخل والهرم وعذاب القبر ، اللهم آت نفسي تقواها ، وزكها أنت خير من زكاها أنت وليها ومولاها ، اللهم اني أعوذ بك من علم لا ينفع ومن قلب لا يخشع ومن دعوة لا يستجاب لها ، اللهم أعوذ بوجه الله الكريم وكلمات الله التامات التي لا يجاورهن برا ولا فاجر من شر ما ينزل من السماء ومن شر ما يعرج فيها ومن شر ما ذرأ في الأرض ومن شر ما يخرج منها ، ومن شر فتن الليل والنهار ، ومن طوارق الليل إلا طرقا يطرق بخير يا رحمن ، اللهم اني أعوذ بك من الجوع فانه بئس الضجيع ، وأعوذ بك من الخيانة فإنها بئست البطانة ، اللهم اني أعوذ بك من غلبة العدو وشماتة الأعداء ، اللهم اني أعوذ بك من الهرم وأعوذ بك من التردي ومن الغرق والحرق والهدم ، وأعوذ بك أن يتخبطني الشيطان عند الموت ، وأعوذ بك أن أموت في سبيلك مدبرا ، وأعوذ بك أن أموت لديغا ، اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك ، يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك ، يا ولي الإسلام وأهله ثبتتني به حتى ألقاك ، رب أعني ولا تعن علي ، وانصرني ولا تنصر على ، وامكر لي ولا تمكر علي ، واهدني ويسر الهدى لي ، وانصرني على من بغى علي ، ربي اجعلني لك شاكرا ، ولك ذاكرا ، ولك راهبا ، ولك مطواعا ، واليك محبتا أو اها منيبا ، ربي تقبل توبتي وغسل حوبتي وأجب دعوتي ، وثبت حجتي واهد قلبي ، وسدد لساني ، واسلل سخيمة قلبي ، اللهم اني أعوذ بك من شر سمعي ومن شر بصري ومن شر لساني ومن شر قلبي ومن شر عيني ، اللهم اني أعوذ بك من البرص والجنون والجذام ومن سيئ الأسقام ، اللهم اني أسألك من الخير كله عاجله وآجله ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم وأعوذ بك من الشر كله عاجله وآجله ما علمت منه وما لم أعلم ، اللهم اني أسألك من خير ما سألك عبدك ونبيك وأعوذ بك من شر ما استعاذ منه عبدك ونبيك ، اللهم اني أسألك الجنة وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل وأعوذ بك من النار وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل ، وأسألك أن تجعل كل قضاء قضيته لي خيرا ، اللهم أقسم لنا من خشيتك ما تحول به بيننا وبين معاصيك ومن طاعتك ما تبلغنا به جنتك ومن اليقين ما تهون به علينا مصائب الدنيا ، اللهم متعنا بأسماعنا وأبصارنا وقوتنا ما أحييتنا واجعله الوارث منا وجعل ثأرنا على من ظلمنا ونصرنا على من عادانا ولا تجعل مصيبتنا في ديننا ولا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا ولا مبلغ علمنا ولا تسلط علينا من لا يرحمنا ،اللهم لك أسلمت وبك آمنت وعليك توكلت واليك أنبت وبك خاصمت ، اللهم اني بعزتك لا له إلا أنت ألا تضلني أنت الحي الذي لا يموت والجن والإنس يموتون ، اللهم اني أسألك موجبات رحمتك وعزائم مغفرتك والسلامة من كل أثم والغنيمة من كل بر والفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار ، اللهم أجعل أوسع رزقك علي عند كبر سني وانقطاع عمري ، اللهم اغفر لي ذنبي ووسع لي في داري وبارك لي في رزقي ، اللهم أني أعوذ بك أن أشرك بك وأنا أعلم وأستغفرك لما لا أعلم ، اللهم انفعني بما علمتني وعلمني ما ينفعني وزدني علما ، اللهم أنت الأول فلا شيء قبلك وأنت الآخر فلا شيء بعدك ، أعوذ بك من شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها ، وأعوذ بك من المأتم والمغرم ، اللهم اني أسألك خير المسألة وخير الدعاء وخير النجاح وخير العمل وخير الثواب وخير الحياة وخير الممات وثبتني وثقل موازيني وارفع درجتي وتقبل صلاتي واغفر خطيئتي وأسألك الدرجات العلى من الجنة ، اللهم اني أسألك أن ترفع ذكري وتضع وزري وتصلح أمري وتطهر قلبي وتغفر ذنبي وتحصن فرجي وتنور قلبي وأسألك الدرجات العلى من الجنة ، اللهم اني أسألك فواتح الخير وخواتمه وجوامعه وأوله وآخره وظاهره وباطنه والدرجات العلى من الجنة ، اللهم اني أسألك خير ما آتي وخير ما أعمل وخير ما أفعل وخير ما أبطن وخير ما أظهر والدرجات العلى من الجنة ، اللهم اني أسألك أن تبارك لي في نفسي وفي سمعي وفي بصري وفي روحي وفي خلقي وفي أهلي وفي محياي وفي مماتي وفي عملي وتقبل حسناتي وأسألك الدرجات العلى من الجنة ، اللهم قني شر نفسي وأعزم لي على أرشد أمري ، اللهم أغفر لي ما أسررت وما أعلنت وما أخطأت وما تعمدت وما علمته وما جهلته ، اللهم أحييني مسكينا وامتني مسكينا وحشرني في زمرة المساكين ، اللهم اني أسألك الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة ، اللهم أسألك العفو والعافية في الدنيا والآخرة ، اللهم لك الحمد كله لا قابض لما بسطت ولا باسط لما قبضت ولا هادي لما أضللت ولا مضل لما هديت ولا معطي لما منعت ولا مانع لما أعطيت ولا مقرب لما باعدت ولا مباعد لما قربت ، اللهم ابسط علينا من بركاتك ورحمتك وفضلك ، اللهم اني أسألك النعيم يوم العيلة والأمن يوم الخوف ، اللهم اني عائذ بك من شر ما أعطيتني وشرما منعتني ، اللهم حبب إلي الإيمان وزينه في قلوبنا وكره إلي الكفر والفسوق والعصيان واجعلني من الراشدين ، اللهم توفني مسلما وأحييني مسلما والحقني بالصالحين غير خزايا ولا مفتون ، اللهم قاتل الكفرة الذين يكذبونك رسلك ويصدون عن سبيلك واجعل عليهم رجزك وعذابك اله الحق ، اللهم اني أسألك باسمك الأعظم ورضوانك الأكبر لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين ، اللهم اني أسألك باسمك الظاهر الطيب المبارك الأحب إليك الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت وإذا سئلت به أعطيت وإذا استرحمت به رحمت وإذا استفرجت به فرجت ، اللهم اني أدعوك الله وأدعوك الرحمن وأدعوك الرحيم وأدعوك بأسمائك الحسنى كلها ما علمت منها وما لم أعلم أن تغفر لي وترحمني ، اللهم اني أسألك باني أشهد أنك أنت الله لا اله إلا أنت الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفو أحد .. ، اللهم أنت ربي لا اله إلا أنت عليك توكلت وأنت رب العرش العظيم ما شاء الله كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ، أعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير وأن الله قد أحاط بكل شيء علما ، اللهم اني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إن ربي على صراط مستقيم ، اللهم أهدني من عندك وأفض علي من فضلك وانشر علي من رحمتك وأنزل علي من بركاتك ، اللهم رب السموات والأرض ورب العرش العظيم كن لي جار من شر فلان بن فلان وشر الجن والإنس وأتباعهم أن يفرط علي أحد منهم أو أن يطغى عز جارك وجل ثناؤك ولا اله غيرك ، اللهم يا مؤنس كل وحيد ويا صاحب كل فريد ويا قريب غير بعيد ويا غالبا غير مغلوب يا حي يا قيوم يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، بسم الله اللهم داوني بدوائك واشفني بشفائك وأغنني بفضلك عمن سواك وأصرف عني أذاك ، اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك أغنني بفضلك عمن سواك ، اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخير انك على كل شيء قدير ، تولج الليل في النار وتولج النهار في الليل وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب رحمن الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما تعطي من تشاء منهما وتمنع من تشاء ارحمني رحمة تغنني عن رحمة من سواك ، اللهم فارج اللهم وكاشف الغم ومجيب دعوة المضطرين رحمن الدنيا والآخرة ورحيمهما أن ترحمني فارحمني رحمة تغنني بها عن رحمة من سواك ، اللهم رحمتك أرجو فلا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين وأصلح لي شأني كله لا اله إلا أنت ، اللهم أحسن عاقبتي في الأمور كلها وأجرني من خزي الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة ،يا ودود يا ذا العرش المجيد يا فعال لما تريد أسألك بعزك الذي لا يرام وملكك الذي لا يضام وبنورك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك أن … يا .. يا .. يا .. ، اللهم احرسني بعينك التي لا تنام ، واكنفني بحفظك الذي لا يرام ولا أهلك وأنت رجائي فكم من نعمة انعمتها علي قل لك عندها شكري فلم تحرمني بك أدرأ … واستعيذ بخيرك من شرها فانك على كل شيء قدير،اللهم لك الحمد كالذي نقول وخير ممن نقول. وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## aelmasry

:A006:    :A015:   جزاك الله خيرا أستاذ ابوعبدالله على الدعاء الجميل وكتب الله لك بكل كلمة يدو بها كل عضو هنا بهذا الدعاء حسنة ان شاء الله  أخى مادرو بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على الدعاء الرائع كتبه الله فى صحيفة حسناتك

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> اللهم امين 
> وبارك الله فيك اخي أبو عبدالله على الدعاء الذي جاء في وقته

  

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييييييييين  جزاك الله خيرا أخي عبدالله                   تحياتي

 وبارك فيكما أخوي ،
وجعل الله بركة هذا الدعاء 
خزيناً لنا ولكما حتى نلقى الله .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> آمين اللهم آمين   واليك هذا الدعاء الذي يتصدر واجهة مكتبي .....وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

 بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على هذا الدعاء النبوي المأثور
الجامع لجوامع الكلم ،
وأسأل الله خير هذا الدعاء لي ولك ولوالدينا ،
ولكل من قرأه .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> جزاك الله خيرا أستاذ ابوعبدالله على الدعاء الجميل وكتب الله لك بكل كلمة يدو بها كل عضو هنا بهذا الدعاء حسنة ان شاء الله  أخى مادرو بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على الدعاء الرائع كتبه الله فى صحيفة حسناتك

 وجزاك الله خيراً أخي aelmasry
السباق إلى الخير ،
الحريص على مواطن الفضل .

----------


## القرصان

اللـــــــــــهـــــــم آمـــــــــــــــــيــــــــــن

----------


## يورو2006

امين امين امين

----------


## أبو عبد الله

دعاء
اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب  
.. خطوت إليه برجلي 
.. أو مددت إليه يدي 
.. أو تأملته ببصري 
.. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني 
.. أو نطق به لساني 
.. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني 
ثم استرزقتك على عصياني 
فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك 
.. فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني 
ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك 
.. يا أكرم الأكرمين 
اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل 
في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية .. وأنت ناظر إلي في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلن     
هذا دعاء وصلني من عباس بن فرناس على الماسنجر

----------


## ahmed hanafy

> يا رب : إذا أعطيتني مالاً لا تأخذ سعادتي ..
> وإذا أعطيتني قوةً لا تأخذ عقلي .
> وإذا أعطيتني نجاحاً لا تأخذ تواضعي .. 
> وإذا أعطيتني تواضعاً لا تأخذ اعتزازي بكرامتي 
> يارب : لا تدعني أصاب بالغرور إذا نجحت .. 
> و لا أصاب باليأس إذا فشلت
> بل ذكرني دائماً بأن الفشل هو التجارب التي تسبق النجاح 
> يا رب : علمني أن التسامح هو أكبر مراتب القوة .. 
> وأن حب الانتقام هو أول مظاهر الضعف 
> ...

 استاذى ابو عبد الله  يعلم الله كنت امر على الموضوع لاقول آمين يارب العالمين  و هذه طبيعتى فانا مقل فى كلامى  و لكن بهرنى معانى الكلمات  هذا ليس دعاء فحسب  انه ايضا خلاصة اخلاق المسلم  او هكذا يجب ان يكون المسلم  جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> استاذى ابو عبد الله  يعلم الله كنت امر على الموضوع لاقول آمين يارب العالمين  و هذه طبيعتى فانا مقل فى كلامى  و لكن بهرنى معانى الكلمات  هذا ليس دعاء فحسب  انه ايضا خلاصة اخلاق المسلم  او هكذا يجب ان يكون المسلم  جزاك الله كل خير

 وجزاك عنا خيراً .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

إلهي كيف أدعوك وأنا أنا، وكيف أقطع رجائي منك وأنت أنت؟، إلهي إن لم أدعك فستجب لي فمن ذا الذي أدعوه فيستجيب؟ وإن لم أسألك فتعطيني فمن ذا الذي أسأله فيعطيني؟ وإن لم أتضرع إليك فتنجيني فمن ذا الذي أتضرع إليه فينجيني؟ إلهي وكما فلقت البحر لموسى فنجيته من الغرق فصلّ اللهم على محمد وعلى آل محمد ونجني مما أنا فيه من كرب بفرج عاجل غير آجل وبرحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم وفقنا لخدمة دينك وأعنا على فعل الخير وسدد بالحق طريقنا وألهمنا رشدنا إنك ولي ذلك والقادر عليه اللهم من اعتز بك فلن يذل، ومن اهتدى بك فلن يضل، ومن استكثر بك فلن يقل، ومن استقوى بك فلن يضعف، ومن استغنى بك فلن يفتقر،ومن استنصر بك فلن يخذل، ومن استعان بك فلن يغلب،ومن توكل عليك فلن يخيب، ومن جعلك ملاذه فلن يضيع، ومن اعتصم بك فقد هُدي إلى صراط مستقيم، اللهم فكن لنا وليا ونصيرا، وكن لنا معينا ومجيرا وارزقنا الإخلاص وتقبل منا يا أكرم مسؤول

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين ، وبركة في العمر ، وصحة في الجسد ، وسعة في الرزق ،وتوبة قبل الموت ، وشهادة عند الموت ، ومغفرة بعد الموت ، وعفوا عند الحساب ، وأمانا من العذاب ، ونصيبا من الجنة ، وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم ، اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسليمين ، اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات ، اللهم ارزقني قبل الموت توبة وعند الموت شهادة وبعد الموت جنة ، اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة ، اللهم ارزقني الموت وانا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين ، اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين ، اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار ، اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا ،اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا ، اللهم اني اعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا ، اللهم قوّي ايماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على اعدائك اعداء الدين ، اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم ، اللهم انصر اخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان ، اللهم ارحم ابائنا وامهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وادخلهم  فسيح جناتك،  والحقنا بهما يا رب العالمين ،وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم أيما امرئ شتمني أو آذاني أو نال مني ، اللهم إني عفوت عنه ، اللهم فاعفو. اللهم أنا عفوت عن عبادك فاجعل لي مخرجا أن يعفو عبادك عني.  اللهم أنت السميع العليم تعلم ما بي وما علي. اللهم أنا أرجو نجاةً مما أنا فيه وأنت أرحم الراحمين.  
نريد لكم الفوز بالجنة...  هل ترغب  في يوم الحساب بأن لا يأتي أحد ويأخذ من حسناتك أو يرمي عليك سيئاته؟  هل دعوت الله من صميم قلبك وبإخلاص النية بأنك عفوت عن كل من أساء إليك أو ظلمك أو مسك بأي مكروه؟ فكر وجرب وانظر كيف أن الله سوف يرحمك بالدنيا والآخرة. إسأل من الله الاستجابة بإخلاص النية فأنت لن تخسر مع الله أي شيء وهو القادر على كل شيء

----------


## أبو عبد الله

يارَبْ سَاعدْني عَلى أن أقول كَلمة الحَقّ في وَجْه الأقويَاء وأن لا أقول البَاطل لأكْسبْ تَصْفيق الضعَفاء وَأن أرَى الناحَية الأخرْى مِنَ الصّوَرة وَلا تتركنْي أتّهِم خصْومي بِأنّهمْ خَونه لأنهّم اخْتلفوا مَعي في الرأي يارَبْ إذا أعطيتني مَالاً فلا تأخذ سَعادتي وإذا أعَطيتني قوّة فلا تأخذ عّقليْ وإذا أعَطيتني نجَاحاً فلا تأخذ تَواضعْي وإذا أعطيتني تواضعاً فلا تأخذ اعتزازي بِكرامتي يارَبْ عَلمّنْي أنْ أحبّ النَاسْ كَما أحبّ نَفسْي وَعَلّمني أنْ أحَاسِبْ نَفسْي كَما أحَاسِبْ النَاسْ وَعَلّمنْي أنْ التسَامح هَو أكْبَر مَراتب القوّة وَأنّ حبّ الانتقام هَو أولْ مَظاهِر الضعْفَ. يارَبْ لا تدعني أصَاب بِالغرور إذا نَجَحْت وَلا باليأس إذا فْشلت بَل ذكّرني دائِـماً أن الفَشَل هَو التجَارب التي تسْـبِق النّجَاح. يارَبْ إذا جَرَّدتني مِن المال فاتركْ لي الأمل وَإذا جَرّدتني مِنَ النجَّاح فاترك لي قوّة العِنَاد حَتّى أتغلب عَلى الفَشل وَإذا جَرّدتني مَن نعْمة الصَّحة فاترك لي نعمة الإيمان. يارَبْ إذا أسَأت إلى الناس فَاعْطِني شجَاعَة الاعتذار وإذا أسَاء لي النَّاس فاعْطِنْي شجَاعَة العَفْوَ وإذا نَسيْتك يَارَبّ أرجو أن لا تنسَـاني مَنْ عَفوِك وَحْلمك فأنت العَظيْم القَـهّار القَادِرْ عَـلى كُـلّ شيء

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الحمــد لـلـه الواحــد القــهــار
سبحانه من جــواد كريـم.. رحمن رحيم بعباده الضعفــــاء
إلـــهــي..
نسألــك أن تتم علـينــا بعفـــوك ورضــاك في الدنيـا والآخــرة
اللهم انصر الإسلام والمسلمــين واجمع شملـــنا 
واجعلنا هداة مهتدين ويكــون همــّــنا رفعة الديــن 
مـــــولاي...لا نرجو ســـــواك
يا مجـيب دعوة الداع
ندعــوك دعـــــاء المـســـاكيــن الأوابـــيــن ............ التـوابيـن
بأن تغفــر لنـا ذنـوبنــا وتزكي قلـوبنا قولاً وعملاً..
وتعصمها من أن تـفـتـر أو تـــزل
يا حــــي ... يا قـيـــــوم أحيـي قـلــوبنا بذكرك وشكرك وحسن عـبادتك
ا للهم وأحيي قلوب الغافلين للطـاعة
وارزقنــا تـوبة قبل الممات 
إلـــهــي ..نســألك بأن تذيـقـنا حــلاوة مغـفـرتــك
ولا تحرمــنا لذة منــاجــاتك
بــنور يغذي الــروح والوجـــدان يارب ..
الواحـد الأحد .. الفـرد الصمد .. العزيـز الغفــار
خـالق الجنة والنـــار
وجاعــل الجنة للأبـــرار
نسـألك بأن تجعـلنا من أهــلهــا
اللهم ارزقــنا الشــهادة في سبيلـك والفــوز بالجنة
من الذين يقــال لـهـم سلام عليكم طبتم فادخلوها خالدين
آميــن
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم اجعل صيامي في رمضان صيام الصائمين، وقيامي فيه قيام القائمين، ونبّهني فيه عن نومة الغافلين، وهب لي جُرمي فيه يا إله العالمين واعفُ عني يا عافياً عن المجرمين . 
اللّهم قرّبني فيه إلى مرضاتك وجنّبني فيه من سخطك ونقماتك، ووفقني فيه لقراءة آياتك برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين . 
اللّهم أرزقني فيه الذهن والتنبيه، وباعدني فيه من السفاهة والتمويه واجعل لي نصيباً من كل خيرٍ تنزل فيه بجودك يا أجود الأجودين .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللّهم قوّني  في رمضان على إقامة أمرك وارزقني فيه حلاوة ذكرك، وأوزعني فيه لأداء شكرك بكرمك واحفظني فيه بحفظك وسترك يا أبصر الناظرين يا خير الناصرين . 
اللّهم اجعلني فيه من المستغفرين واجعلني فيه من عبادك الصالحين القانتين واجعلني فيه من أوليائك المتقين (المقربين) برأفتك يا أرحم الراحمين . 
اللّهم لا تخذلني فيه لتعرّض معصيتك ولا تضربني بسياط نقمتك وزحزحني فيه من موجبات سخطك بمنّك (واياديك) يا منتهى رغبة الراغبين .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم إني أسألك رحمة من عندك تهدي بها قلبي وتجمع بها شملي وتلم بها شعثي وترد بها الفتن عني وتصلح بها ديني وتحفظ بها غائبي وترفع بها شاهدي وتزكي بها عملي وتبيض بها وجهي وتلهمني بها رشدي وتعصمني بها من كل سوء). 
اللهم إني أسألك إيماناً خالصاً يباشر قلبي، وأسألك يقيناً صادقاً حتى أعلم أنه لن يصيبني إلا ما كتبت علي، والرضا بما قسمته لي. اللهم أعطني إيماناً صادقاً ويقيناً ليس بعده كفر، ورحمة أنال بها شرف كرامتك في الدنيا والآخرة. 
اللهم إني أسألك الفوز عند اللقاء والصبر عند القضاء ومنازل الشهداء وعيش السعداء والنصر على الأعداء ومرافقة الأنبياء. 
اللهم إني أنزل بك حاجتي وإن ضعف رأيي وقلت حيلتي وقصر عملي وافتقرت إلي رحمتك فأسألك يا كافي الأمور ويا شافي الصدور كما تجير بين البحور أن تجيرني من عذاب السعير ومن دعوة الثبور ومن فتنة القبور. 
اللهم ما قصر عنه رأيي وضعف عنه عملي ولم تبلغه نيتي وأمنيتي من خير وعدته أحداً من عبادك أو خير أنت معطيه أحداً من خلقك فإني أرغب إليك فيه وأسألك يا رب العالمين. اللهم اجعلنا هادين مهتدين غير ضالين ولا مضلين حرباً لأعدائك وسلماً لأوليائك نحب بحبك من أطاعك من خلفك ونعادي بعداوتك من خالفك من خلفك. 
اللهم هذا الدعاء وعليك الإجابة، وهذا الجهد وعليك التكلان، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. 
اللهم ذا الحبل الشديد والأمر الرشيد أسألك الأمن يوم الوعيد والجنة يوم الخلود مع المقربين الشهود والركع السجود الموفين بالعهود إنك رحيم ودود وأنت تفعل ما تريد. 
سبحان الذي لبس العز وقال به، سبحان الذي تعطف بالمجد وتكرم به سبحان الذي لا ينبغي التسبيح إلا له، سبحان الله ذي الفضل والنعم. سبحان الله ذي الجود والكرم، سبحان الله الذي أحصى كل شيء بعلمه. 
اللهم اجعل لي نورا في قلبي ونورا في قبري ونوراً في سمعي ونوراً في بصري ونوراً في شعري ونوراً في بشرتي ونوراً في دمي ونورا في عظامي ونورا بين يدي ونورا في خلفي ونورا عن يميني ونورا عن شمالي ونورا من فوقي ونورا من تحتي. اللهم زدني نورا واجعل لي نورا. يا أرحم الراحمين.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم رب الأرواح الفانية والأجساد البالية. أسألك بطاعة الأرواح الراجعة إلي أجسادها، الملتئمة بعروقها. ودعوتك الصادقة فيهم، وأخذك الحق منهم. وقيام الخلق كلهم من مخافتك وشدة سلطانك ينتظرون قضاءك: فيخافون عذابك أسألك أن تجعل النور في بصري. والإخلاص في عملي، والشكر في قلبي، وذكرك في لساني بالليل والنهار ما أبقيتني. يا الله يا رب العالمين ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العظيم وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً .. آمين

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي، ووسع خلقي، وطيب لي كسبي، وأقنعني بما رزقتني، ولا تذهب قلبي إلي شيء صرفته عني .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم اقذف في قلبي رجاءك واقطع رجائي عمن سواك حتى لا أرجو أحداً غيرك. اللهم وما ضعفت عنه قوتي، وقصر عنه علمي ولم تنته إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي. ولم يجر على لساني، مما أعطيت أحداً من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين، فخصني به يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## albdr

جزاك الله خيرا ابو عبد الله  :Thumbup1:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> جزاك الله خيرا ابو عبد الله

 *وجزاك خيراً أخي البدر .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم إني أصبحت لا أستطيع دفع ما أكره، ولا أملك نفع ما أرجو وأصبح الأمر بيد غيري. وأصبحت مرتهنا بعملي فلا فقير أفقر مني، اللهم لا تشمت بي عدوي ولا تسوء بي صديقي ولا تجعل مصيبتي في ديني، ولا تجعل الدنيا اكبر همي، ولا تسلط علي من لا يرحمني .. يا حي يا قيوم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

يا من خلق الخلق بغير مثال ويا من بسط الأرض بغير أعوان .. ويا من دبر الأمور بغير وزير .. ويا من يرزق الخلق بغير مشير.
اللهم إني أصبحت (أمسيت) لا أستطيع دفع ما أكره، ولا أملك نفع ما أرجو وأصبح الأمر بيد غيري. وأصبحت (أمسيت) مرتهنا بعملي فلا فقير أفقر مني، اللهم لا تشمت بي عدوي ولا تسوء بي صديقي ولا تجعل مصيبتي في ديني، ولا تجعل الدنيا اكبر همي، ولا تسلط علي من لا يرحمني .. يا حي يا قيوم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

يا من ليس في السماوات دورات، ولا في البحار قطرات، ولا في ديلج الرياح دلجات، ولا في الأرضين خبيئات، ولا في قلوب الخلائق خطرات، ولا في أعصابهم حركات، ولا في عيونهم لحظات إلا وهي لك شاهدات، وعليك دالات، وبربوبيتك معترفات وفي قدرتك متحيرات. فبالقدرة التي تحير بها من في الأرضين، ومن في السماوات .. إلا صليت على محمد وعلى آل محمد، وآخذت قلب من أرادني بسوء عني

----------


## أبو عبد الله

َاللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ صِيامي في رمضان صِيامَ الصّائِمينَ وَ قِيامي فيِهِ قِيامَ القائِمينَ ، وَ نَبِّهْني فيهِ عَن نَوْمَةِ الغافِلينَ ، وَهَبْ لي جُرمي فيهِ يا اِلهَ العالمينَ وَاعْفُ عَنّي يا عافِياً عَنِ المُجرِمينَ .
َاللّهُمَّ قَرِّبْني فيهِ اِلى مَرضاتِكَ ، وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ مِن سَخَطِكَ وَنَقِماتِكَ ، وَ وَفِّقني فيهِ لِقِرائَةِ اياتِِكَ ، بِرَحمَتِكَ يا أرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ .
َاللّهُمَّ ارْزُقني فيهِ الذِّهنَ وَالتَّنْبيهِ ، وَ باعِدْني فيهِ مِنَ السَّفاهَةِ وَالتَّمْويهِ ، وَ اجْعَل لي نَصيباً مِن كُلِّ خَيْرٍ تُنْزِلُ فيهِ ، بِجودِكَ يا اَجوَدَ الأجْوَدينَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اَللّهُمَّ قَوِّني في رمضان عَلى اِقامَةِ اَمرِكَ ، وَ اَذِقني فيهِ حَلاوَةِ ذِكْرِكَ ، وَ اَوْزِعْني فيهِ لِأداءِ شُكْرِكَ بِكَرَمِكَ ، وَ احْفَظْني فيهِ بِحِفظِكَ و َسَتْرِكَ يا اَبصَرَ النّاظِرينَ .
اَللّهُمَّ اجعَلني فيهِ مِنَ المُستَغْفِرينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن عِبادِكَ الصّالحينَ القانِتينَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيهِ مِن اَوْليائِكَ المُقَرَّبينَ ، بِرَأفَتِكَ يا اَرحَمَ الرّاحمينَ .
اَللّهُمَّ لا تَخْذُلني فيهِ لِتَعَرُّضِ مَعصِيَتِكَ ، وَ لاتَضرِبني بِسِياطِ نَقِمَتِكَ ، وَ زَحْزِحني فيهِ مِن موُجِبات سَخَطِكَ بِمَنِّكَ وَ اَياديكَ يا مُنتَهى رَغْبَةِ الرّاغِبينَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اَللّهُمَّ اَعِنّي في  رمضان عَلى صِيامِهِ وَ قِيامِهِ ، وَ جَنِّبني فيهِ مِن هَفَواتِهِ وَاثامِهِ ، وَ ارْزُقني فيهِ ذِكْرَكَ بِدَوامِهِ ، بِتَوْفيقِكَ يا هادِيَ المُضِّلينَ .
اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ رَحمَةَ الأَيْتامِ وَ اِطعامَ الطَّعامِ وَاِفْشاءَ وَصُحْبَةَ الكِرامِ بِطَوْلِكَ يا مَلْجَاَ الأمِلينَ .
اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَل لي فيهِ نَصيباً مِن رَحمَتِكَ الواسِعَةِ ، وَ اهْدِني فيهِ لِبَراهينِكَ السّاطِعَةِ ، وَ خُذْ بِناصِيَتي إلى مَرْضاتِكَ الجامِعَةِ بِمَحَبَّتِكَ يا اَمَلَ المُشتاقينَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اَللّهُمَّ اجْعَلني في رمضان مِنَ المُتَوَكِلينَ عَلَيْكَ ، وَ اجْعَلني فيهِ مِنَ الفائِزينَ لَدَيْكَ ، وَ اجعَلني فيه مِنَ المُقَرَّبينَ اِليكَ بِاِحْسانِكَ يا غايَةَ الطّالبينَ .
اَللّهُمَّ حَبِّبْ اِلَيَّ فيهِ الْإحسانَ ، وَ كَرِّهْ فيهِ الْفُسُوقَ وَ العِصيانَ وَ حَرِّمْ عَلَيَّ فيهِ السَخَطَ وَ النّيرانَ بعَوْنِكَ ياغياثَ المُستَغيثينَ .
اَللّهُمَّ زَيِّنِّي فيهِ بالسِّترِ وَ الْعَفافِ ، وَ اسْتُرني فيهِ بِلِِِباسِ الْقُنُوعِ و َالكَفافِ ، وَ احْمِلني فيهِ عَلَى الْعَدْلِ وَ الْإنصافِ ، وَ آمنِّي فيهِ مِنْ كُلِّ ما اَخافُ بِعِصْمَتِكَ ياعصمَةَ الْخائفينَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اَللّهُمَّ طَهِّرْني في رمضان مِنَ الدَّنسِ وَ الْأقْذارِ ، وَ صَبِّرْني فيهِ عَلى كائِناتِ الْأَقدارِ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِلتُّقى وَ صُحْبَةِ الْأبرارِ بِعَوْنِكَ ياقُرَّةَ عَيْن الْمَساكينِ .
اَللّهُمَّ لاتُؤاخِذْني فيهِ بالْعَثَراتِ ، وَ اَقِلْني فيهِ مِنَ الْخَطايا وَ الْهَفَواتِ ، وَ لا تَجْعَلْني فيهِ غَرَضاً لِلْبَلايا وَ الأفاتِ بِعزَّتِكَ ياعِزَّ المُسْلمينَ .
اَللّهُمَّ ارْزُقْني فيهِ طاعةَ الخاشعينَ ، وَ اشْرَحْ فيهِ صَدري بِانابَةِ المُخْبِتينَ ، بِأمانِكَ ياأمانَ الخائفينَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الأدعية الواردة في القرآن الكريم:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
1 ـ ربّنا آتِنا في الدُّنْيا حَسَنة وفي الآخِرة حَسَنة وقِنا عذابَ النّار.(البقرة: 201)
2 ـ ربّنا لا تؤاخِذنا إنْ نسينا أو أخْطأنا، ربّنا ولا تحْمِل علينا إصْراً كما حَمَلْتَهُ على الّذين مِن قبْلنا، ربّنا ولا تُحَمّلنا ما لا طاقَةَ لنا به، واعفُ عنّا واغفِر لنا وارْحمنا أنت مولانا فانْصُرنا على القوم الكافرين.(البقرة: 286)
3 ـ ربّنا لا تُزِغْ قُلوبَنا بعد إذْ هَدَيْتنا وهبْ لنا من لدُنْكَ رحْمَة إنّكَ أنتَ الوهّاب.(آل عمران: 8)
4 ـ ربّنا إنّكََ جامِعُ النّاسِ ليومٍ لا ريْبَ فيه إنّ الله لا يُخْلِفُ الميعاد.(آل عمران: 9)
5 ـ ربّنا إنّنا آمنّا فاغْفِر لنا ذُنوبنا وقِنا عذابَ النّار.(آل عمران: 16)
6 ـ سَمِعْنا وأطَعْنا غُفْرانَكَ ربّنا وإليكَ المصير.(البقرة: 285)
7 ـ ربّ هبْ لي مِنْ لدُنْكَ ذرّيةً طيّبَةً إنّكَ سميعُ الدّعاء.(آل عمران: 38)
8 ـ ربّنا آمنّا بِما أنْزلْتَ واتَّبَعْنا الرّسول فاكْتُبْنا مع الشّاهدين.(آل عمران: 53)
9 ـ ربّنا اغْفر لنا ذُنوبَنا واسْرافَنا في أمرِنا وثَبِّت أقّدامَنا وانْصُرنا على القَوْمِ الكافرين.(آل عمران: 147)
10 ـ ربّنا إنّكَ مَنْ تُدْخِل النّار فقد أخْزَيْتَهُ وما للظّالمين من أنْصار.(آل عمران: 192)
11 ـ ربّنا إنّنا سَمِعْنا مُنادياً يُنادي للإيمانِ أنْ آمِنوا بربّكم فآمنّا ربّنا فاغْفر لنا ذُنوبنا وكفّر عنّا سيّئاتِنا وتَوَفّنا مع الأبرار.(آل عمران: 193)
12 ـ ربّنا وآتِنا ما وَعَدْتَنا على رُسُلِك ولا تُخْزِنا يومَ القيامَة إنّكَ لا تُخْلِفُ الميعاد.(آل عمران: 194)
13 ـ واجْعَل لنا من لَدُنْكَ وليّاً واجْعل لنا من لدُنْكَ نصيراً.(النساء: 75)
14 ـ ربّنا ظَلَمْنا أنفُسَنا وإنْ لم تَغْفِر لنا وترْحَمْنا لَنَكونَنَّ من الخاسِرين.(الأعراف: 23)
15 ـ ربّنا افْرِغْ علينا صَبْراً وتَوَفّنا مُسلمين.(الأعراف: 126)
16 ـ ربّ اغفر لي ولأخي وأدْخِلْنا في رحمَتِكَ وأنتَ أرحمُ الرّاحمين.(الأعراف: 151)
17 ـ أنتَ وليّنا فاغْفر لنا، وارْحَمْنا وأنت خيرُ الغافرين.(الأعراف: 151)
18 ـ واكتُبْ لنا في هذه الدُّنيا حَسَنةً وفي الآخِرة إنّا هُدْنا إليك.(الأعراف: 156)
19 ـ فاطِرُ السّمواتِ والأرض أنتَ ولييّ في الدّنيا والآخرة توفّني مسلماً وألْحِقْني بالصّالحين.(يوسف: 101)
20ـ ربّنا آتِنا من لدُنْكَ رحمةً وهَيّىء لنا من أمرِنا رَشَداً.(الكهف: 10)
21 ـ فهبْ لي من لدُنكَ وليّاً يرثُني ويرثُ من آل يعقوب واجْعلْهُ ربّ رضيّاً.(مريم: 6)
22 ـ ربّ اشرح لي صدري ويسّر لي أمري واحْلُل عقدةً من لساني يفقهوا قولي.(طه: 25)
23 ـ ربّ اجعلني مُقيم الصّلاة ومن ذرّيتي ربّنا وتقبّل دُعاء.(ابراهيم: 40)
24 ـ ربّنا اغفر لي ولوالديّ وللمؤمنين يومَ يقومُ الحِساب.(ابراهيم: 41)
25 ـ ربّ ادْخلني مُدخل صِدقٍ واخْرجني مُخرجَ صِدقٍ واجْعل لي من لدُنكَ سُلطاناً نصيراً.(الاسراء: 80)
26 ـ ربِّ إنّي مسّني الضرّ وأنت أرحَمُ الرّاحمين.(الأنبياء: 83)
27 ـ لا إله إلا أنت سُبحانَكَ إنّي كُنتُ من الظّالمين.(الأنبياء: 87)
28 ـ ربّ لا تذرني وأنتَ خيرُ الوارثين.(الأنبياء: 89)
29 ـ ربّ اغفر وارحم وأنت خيرُ الرّاحمين.(المؤمنون: 118)
30 ـ ربّنا اصرِف عنّا عذابَ جهنّم إنّ عذابها كان غراماً.(الفرقان: 65)
31ـ ربّنا هب لنا من أزواجِنا وذُريّاتِنا قُرّة أعينٍ واجعلنا للمُتّقين إماماً.(الفرقان: 74)
32 ـ ربّ هب لي حُكماً والحِقْني بالصّالحين واجْعل لي لسانَ صِدْقٍ في الآخرين، واجْعلني من ورثةِ جنّةِ النّعيم، واغفر لأبي إنّهُ كان من الضّالين، ولا تُخزني يومَ يُبْعَثون يومَ لا يَنْفعُ مالٌ ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلبٍ سليم.(الشعراء: 89)
33 ـ ربّ اوزِعْني أن أشْكُر نعمتَكَ الّتي أنعمتَ عليّ وعلى والديّ وأن أعملَ صالحاً ترضاه وادخِلْني برحمتكِ في عبادك الصّالحين.(النمل: 19)
34 ـ ربّ نجّني من القوْمِ الظّالمين.(القصص: 21)
35 ـ ربّ إنّي لِما أنزلْتَ إليّ من خيرٍ فقير.(القصص: 24)
36 ـ ربّ انصُرني على القومِ المُفسدين.(العنكبوت: 30)
37 ـ ربّ هب لي من الصّالحين.(الصّافات: 99)
38 ـ ربّنا وَسِعْتَ كُلّ شيء رحمةً وعلماً فاغفر للذين تابوا واتّبعوا سبيلكَ وقِهِمْ عذابَ الجحيم.(المؤمن: 8)
39 ـ ربّنا وادْخِلهُم جنّات عدنٍ الّتي وعدْتَهُم ومن صَلَحَ من آبائهم وازواجهم وذُريّاتِهِم إنّكَ أنت العزيزِ الحكيم.(المؤمن: 8)
40 ـ وقِهِم السّيئات ومن تقِ السيّئات يومئذٍ فقد رحِمْتَهُ وذلك هو الفوزُ العظيم.(المؤمن: 10)
41 ـ ربّنا اكشفْ عنّا العذاب إنّا مؤمنون.(الدخان: 12)
42 ـ ربّ إنّي مغلوب فانتصر.(القمر: 11)
43 ـ ربّنا اغفرْ لنا ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غِلاًْ للذين آمنوا ربّنا إنّك رؤوف رحيم.(الحشر: 10)
44 ـ ربّنا عليك توكّلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير.(الممتحنة: 4)
45 ـ ربّنا لا تجعلنا فتنةً للذين كفروا واغفر لنا إنّك أنت العزيز الحكيم.(الممتحنة: 5)
46 ـ ربّ لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديّاراً إنّك إن تذرْهُم يُضِلّوا عبادك ولا يلدوا إلا فاجراً كفّاراً، ربّ اغفر لي ولوالديّ ولِمَن دخل بيتي مؤمناً، وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا تزد الظالمين إلا تباراً.(نوح: 28)
47 ـ ولا تزد الظالمين إلا ضلالاًَ.(نوح: 24)

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللَّهُمَّ فَرِّغْنِي لِمَا خَلَقْتَنِي لَهُ، وَلاَ تَشْغَلْنِي بِمَا خَلَقْتَهُ لِي، وَلاَ تَحْرِمْنِي وَأَنَا أَسْأَلُكَ، وَلاَ تُعَذِّبْنِي وَأَنَا أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ. اللَّهُمَّ افتَح على أمة الإسلامِ في هذا الشهرِ الفضيلِ بنصرٍ مُبين.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

(( اللهم أجعل لى نوراً فى قلبى و نوراً فى قبرى و نوراً بين يدى و نوراً من خلفى و نوراً عن يمينى و نوراً عن شمالى و نوراً من فوقى و نوراً من تحتى و نوراً فى سمعى ونوراً فى بصرى و نوراً فى شعرى ونوراً فى بشرى و نوراً فى لحمى و نوراً فى دمى و نوراً فى عظامى , اللهم أعظم لى نوراً و أعطنى نوراً و أجعل لى نوراً ، سبحان الذى تعطف بالعز و قال به ، سبحان الذى لبس المجد و تكرم به ، سبحان الذى لا ينبغى التسبيح إلا له ، سبحان ذى الفضل و النعم , سبحان ذى المجد و الكرم , سبحان ذى الجلال و الإكرام )) .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ربنا آمنا فأغفر لنا و ارحمنا و أنت أرحم الراحمين.
اللهم آت نفسى تقواها وزكها أنت خير من زكاها أنت وليها و مولاها ، اللهم أنى أعوذ بك من علم لا ينفع ومن  قلب لا يخشع و من نفس لا تشبع و من دعوة لا يستجاب لها.
ربنا آتنا فى الدنيا حسنة و فى الأخرة حسنة و قنا عذاب النار .
اللهم إنى أسألك الهدى و التقى و العفاف و الغنى ، اللهم أنى أسألك موجبات رحمتك و عزائم مغفرتك و السلامة من كل إثم و الغنيمة من كل بر و الفوز بالجنة و النجاة من النار .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم أقسم لنا من خشيتك ما تحول به بيننا و بين معاصيك و من طاعتك ما تبلغنا به جنتك و من اليقين ما تهون به علينا مصائب الدنيا و متعنا اللهم بأسماعنا و أبصارنا و قواتنا أبداً ما أحييتنا و اجعله الوارث منا و اجعل ثأرنا على من ظلمنا و انصرنا على من عادانا و لا تجعل مصيبتنا فى ديننا و لا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا و لامبلغ علمنا ولا تسلط علينا من لا يرحمنا .
اللهم إنى أشكو إليك ضعف قوتى و قلت حيلتى و هوانى على الناس , يا أرحم الراحمين ، إلى من تكلنى ؟ إلى عدو يتجهمنى ؟ أم إلى قريب ملكته أمرى ؟ إن لم تكن ساخطاً على فلا أبالى ، غير أن عافيتك أوسع لى ، و أعوذ بنور وجهك الكريم الذى أضائت له السموات و الأرض و أشرقت له الظلمات و صلح عليه أمر الدنيا و الأخرة أن تحل على غضبك أو تنزل على سخطك ، لك العتبى حتى ترضى ، ولا حول و قوة إلا بك .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عنى .
اللهم طهر قلبى من النفاق ، و عملي من الرياء و لسانى من الكذب و عينى من الخيانة ، فإنك تعلم خائنة الأعين و ما تخفى الصدور .
اللهم أجعل خير عمرى آخره و خير عملى خواتمه , و خير أيامى يوم أن ألقاك.
اللهم لك أسلمت و بك أمنت و عليك توكلت و إليك أنبت و بك خاصمت ، اللهم إنى أعوذ بعزتك لا إله إلا أنت أن تضلنى ، أنت الحى الذى لا يموت و الجن و الأنس يموتون .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم إنا نسألك من خير ما سألك منه نبيك محمد و نعوذ بك من شر ما استعاذ منه نبيك محمد ، و أنت المستعان و عليك البلاغ و لا حول ولا قوه إلا بالله.
اللهم  زدنا ولا تنقصنا ، و أكرمنا ولا تهنا ، و أعطنا ولا تحرمنا ، و آثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا ، و ارض عنا .
اللهم أهلك أعدائنا من اليهود و أعوان اليهود ، اللهم احصهم عدداً و اقتلهم بدداً ولا تبقى فيهم أحداً ,  و انصر أمة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم ، اللهم حرر المسجد الأقصى من أيدى اليهود ، إنك على كل شىء قدير .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اَللّهُمَّ وَفِّقْني في رمضان لِمُوافَقَةِ الْأبرارِ ، وَجَنِّبْني فيهِ مُرافَقَةِ الأشرارِ ، وَآوني فيهِ برَحمَتِكَ إلى دارِ القَرارِبإلهيَّتِكَ يا إله العالمينَ . 
اَللّهُمَّ اهدِني فيهِ لِصالِحِ الأعْمالِ ، وَ اقضِ لي فيهِ الحوائِجَ وَالآمالِ يا مَنْ لا يَحتاجُ إلى التَّفسيرِ وَ السُّؤالِ ، يا عالِماً بِما في صُدُورِ العالمينَ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ آله الطّاهرينَ . 
اَللّهُمَّ نَبِّهني فيهِ لِبَرَكاتِ أسحارِهِ ، وَنوِّرْ قَلْبي بِضِياءِ أنوارِهِ ، وَ خُذْ بِكُلِّ أعْضائِي إلى اتِّباعِ آثارِهِ بِنُورِكَ يا مُنَوِّرَ قُلُوبِ العارفينَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أللّهُمَّ وَفِّر في رمضان حَظّي مِن بَرَكاتِهِ ، وَ سَهِّلْ سَبيلي إلى خيْراتِهِ ، وَ لا تَحْرِمْني قَبُولَ حَسَناتِهِ يا هادِياً إلى الحَقِّ المُبينِ . 
أللّهُمَّ افْتَحْ لي فيهِ أبوابَ الجِنان ، وَ أغلِقْ عَنَّي فيهِ أبوابَ النِّيرانِ ، وَ وَفِّقْني فيهِ لِتِلاوَةِالقُرانِ يامُنْزِلَ السَّكينَةِ في قُلُوبِ المؤمنين . 
أللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ لي فيهِ إلى مَرضاتكَ دَليلاً ، و لاتَجعَلْ لِلشَّيْطانِ فيهِ عَلَيَّ سَبيلاً ، وَ اجْعَلِ الجَنَّةَ لي مَنْزِلاً وَمَقيلاً ، يا قاضِيَ حَوائج الطالبينَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، بِسْمِ اللهِ كَلِمَةِ المُعْتَصِمينَ، وَمَقالَةِ المُتَحَرِّزينَ، وَأَعُوذُ بِاللهِ تَعالى مِنْ جَوْرِ الجائِرينَ، وكَيْدِ الحَاسِدينَ، وبَغْيِ الظّالِمينَ وأحمَدُهُ فَوْقَ حَمْدِ الْحامِدينَ، اللّهمَّ أنْتَ الْواحِدُ بِلا شَريكٍ، والمَلِكُ بِلا تَمْليكٍ، لا تُضادُّ في حُكْمِكَ وَلا تُنازَعُ في مُلْكِكَ أسْأَلُكَ أَنْ تُصَلّيَ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدِكَ وَرَسُولِكَ، وَأنْ تُوزِعَني مِنْ شُكْرِ نُعْماكَ ما تَبْلُغُ بي غَايَةَ رِضاكَ وَأَنْ تُعِينَني عَلى طاعَتِكَ، وَلُزُومِ عِبادَتِكَ، وَاسْتِحْقاقِ مَثُوبَتِكَ، بِلُطْفِ عِنايَتِكَ، وَتَرْحَمَني بِصَدّي عَنْ مَعاصيكَ ما أَحْيَيْتَني، وَتُوَفِّقَني لِما يَنْفَعُني ما أَبْقَيْتَني، وَأنْ تَشْرَحَ بِكِتابِكَ صَدْري، وَتُحُطَّ بِتِلاوَتِهِ وِزْري، وَتَمْنَحَني السَّلامَةَ في ديني وَنَفْسي، وَلا تُوحِشَ بي أَهْلَ اُنْسي، وَتُتِمَّ اِحْسانَكَ في ما بَقِيَ مِنْ عُمْري، كَما اَحْسَنْتَ في ما مَضى مِنْهُ، يا اَرْحَمَ الراّحِمِينَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، بِسْمِ اللّهِ الَّذي لا أَرْجُو إلاّ فَضْلَهُ ، وَلا أَخْشى إلاّ عَدْلَهُ ، وَلا أَعْتَمِدُ إلاّ قَوْلَهُ ، وَلا أُمْسِكُ إلّا بِحَبْلِهِ ، بِكَ أَسْتَجيرُ ، يا ذَا العَفْوِ وَالرِّضْوانِ مِنَ الظُّلْمِ وَالْعُدْوانِ ، وَمِنْ غِيَرِ الزَّمانِ ، وَتَواتُرِ الَأحْزانِ ، وَطَوارِقِ الْحَدَثانِ ، وَمِنْ انْقِضاءِ الْمُدَّةِ قَبْلَ التَّاَهُّبِ وَالْعُدَّةِ ، وَإِيّاكَ أَسْتَرْشِدُ لِما فيهِ الصَّلاحُ وَالإصْلاحُ ، وَبِكَ أَسْتَعينُ في ما يَقْتَرِنُ بِهِ النَّجاحُ وَ الإنْجاحُ ، وإيّاكَ أرْغَبُ في لِباسِ الْعافِيَةِ وَتَمامِها ، وَشمُوُلِ السَّلامَةِ ، وَدَوامِها ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ يا رَبِّ ، مِنْ هَمَزاتِ الشَّياطينِ ، وَأَحْتَرِزُ بِسُلْطانِكَ مِنْ جَوْرِ السَّلاطينِ فَتَقَبَّلْ ما كانَ مِنْ صَلاتي وَصَوْمي وَاجْعَلْ غَدي وَما بَعْدَهُ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ  ساعَتي وَيَوْمي ، وَأَعِزَّني في عَشيرَتي وَقَوْمي ، وَاحْفَظْني في يَقْظَتي وَنَوْمي ، فَأَنْتَ اللهُ خَيْرٌ حافِظاً ، وَأنْتَ أرْحَمُ الرّاحِمينَ، اللّهُمَّ إِنّي أَبْرَءُ إِلَيْكَ في يَوْمي هذا وَما بَعْدَهُ مِنَ الآحادِ، مِنَ الشِّرْكِ وَالْإلحْادِ ،وَأُخْلِصُ لَكَ دُعائي تَعَرُّضاً لِلْإجابَةِ، وَأُقيمُ عَلى طاعَتِكَ رَجآءً لِلْإثابَةِ، فَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ خَيْرِ خَلْقِكَ،الدّاعي إِلى حَقِّكَ، وَأَعِزَّني بَعِزِّكَ الَّذي لا يُضامُ، وَاحْفَظْني بِعَيْنِكَ التّي لا تَنامُ، وَاخْتِمْ بِالْإِنْقِطاعِ  إِلَيْكَ أَمْري، وَبِالْمَغْفِرَةِ عُمْري، اِنَّكَ أنْتَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحيمُ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، أَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الّذي لَمْ يُشْهِدْ اَحَداً حينَ فَطَرَ السَّماواتِ وَالأَرْضَ، وَلا اتَّخَذَ مُعِيناً حينَ بَرَءَ النَّسَمَاتِ، لَمْ يُشارَكْ في الإلهِيَةِ، وَلَمْ يُظاهَرْ في الوَحْدانِيَةِ، كَلَّتِ الألْسُنُ عَنْ غايَةِ صِفَتِهِ، وَالعُقُولُ عَنْ كُنْهِ مَعْرِفَتِهِ، وَتَواضَعَتِ الْجَبابِرَةُ لِهَيْبَتِهِ، وَعَنَتِ الوُجُوهُ لِخَشْيَتِهِ، وَانْقادَ كُلُّ عَظيمٍ لِعَظَمَتِهِ، فَلَكَ الحَمْدُ مُتَواتراً متّسِقاً وَمُتَوالِياً مُسْتَوْسِقاً، وَصَلَواتُهُ، عَلى رَسُولِهِ أبَداً، وَسَلامُهُ دائِماً سَرْمَداً، اللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ أوَّلَ يَوْمي هذا صَلاحاً، وَ أَوْسَطَهُ فَلاحاً، وَآخِرَهُ نَجاحاً، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ يَوْمٍ أَوَّلُهُ فَزَعٌ وَأَوْسَطُهُ جَزَعٌ، وَآخِرُهُ وَجَعٌ، اللّهُمَّ إِنّي أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ لِكُلِّ نَذْرٍ نَذَرْتُهُ، وَكُلِّ وَعْدٍ وَعَدْتُهُ، وَكُلِّ عَهْدٍ عاهَدْتُهُ ثُمَّ لَمْ أَفِ بِهِ، وَأَسْألُكَ في مَظالِمِ عِبادِكَ عِنْدي فَأيُّما عَبْدٍ مِنْ عَبيدِكَ، أَوْ أَمَةٍ مِنْ إِمائِكَ، كانَتْ لَهُ قِبَلي مَظْلِمَةٌ ظَلَمْتُها إيّاهُ في نَفْسِهِ، أَوْ في عِرْضِهِ، أوْ في مالِهِ، أوْ في أهْلِهِ وَوَلَدِهِ، أَوْ غيبَةٌ إغتَبْتُهُ بِها، أوْ تحَامُلٌ عَلَيْهِ بِمَيْلٍ، أوْ هَوىً، أوْ أنَفَةٍ، أوْ حَمِيَّةٍ، أوْ رِياءٍ، أوْ عَصَبِيَّةٍ، غائِباً كانَ أوْ شاهِداً وحَيّاً كانَ أوْ مَيِّتاً، فَقَصُرَتْ يَدي، وَضاقَ وُسْعي عَنْ رَدِّها إلَيْهِ وَالتَّحَلُّلِ مِنْهُ، فَأسْألُكَ يا مَنْ يَمْلِكُ الْحاجاتِ، وَهِيَ مُسْتَجيبَةٌ لِمَشِيَّتِهِ وَمُسْرِعَةٌ إلى إرادَتِهِ أنْ تُصَلِيَ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ، وَأنْ تُرْضِيَهُ عَنّي بِما شِئْتَ، وَتَهَبَ لي مِنْ عِنْدِكَ رَحْمَةً، إنَّهُ لا تَنْقُصُكَ الْمَغْفِرَةُ، وَلا تَضُرُّكَ الْمَوْهِبَةُ، يا أرْحَمَ الرّاحِمينَ.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، الْحَمْدُ للهِ وَالْحَمْدُ حَقُّهُ كَما يَسْتَحِقُّهُ، حَمْداً كَثيراً وَأعُوذُ بِهِ مِنْ شَرِّ نَفْسي إنَّ النَّفْسَ لَأَمّارَةٌ بِالسُّوءِ، إِلّا ما رَحِمَ رَبّي، وَأَعُوذُ بِهِ مِنْ شَرِّ الشَّيْطانِ الَّذي يَزيدُني ذَنْباً إِلى ذَنْبي وَأَحْتَرِزُ مِنْ كُلِّ جَبّارٍ فاجِرٍ وَسُلْطانٍ جائِرٍ وَعَدُوٍّ قاهِرٍ اللّهُمَّ اجْعَلْني مِنْ جُنْدِكَ فَاِنَّ جُنْدَكَ هُمُ الغالِبونَ وَاجْعَلْني مِنْ حِزْبِكَ فَاِنَّ حِزْبَكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ وَاجْعَلْني مِنْ أَوْلِيائِكَ فَاِنَّ أَوْلِيائَكَ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ، اللّهُمَّ اَصْلِحْ لي ديني فَاِنَّهُ عِصْمَةُ أمْري وَاَصْلِحْ لي آخِرَتي فَاِنَّها دارُ مَقَرّي وَإِلَيْها مِنْ مُجاوِرَةِ اللِّئامِ مَفَرّي ، وَاجْعَلِ الْحَياةَ زِيادَةً لي في كُلِّ خَيْرٍ وَالْوَفاةَ راحَةً لي مِنْ كُلِّ شَرٍّ ، اللّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ خاتَمِ النَّبِيينَ وَتَمامِ عِدَّةِ المُرْسَلينَ وَعَلى آلِهِ الطَّيِّبِينَ الطّاهِرينَ وَأصْحابِهِ المُنْتَجَبِينَ  بِسْمِ اللهِ خَيْرِ الأسْمآءِ بِسْمِ اللهِ رَبِّ الارْضِ وَالسَّمآءِ ، أَسْتَدْفِعُ كُلَّ مَكْروهٍ أوَّلُهُ سَخَطُهُ وَاَسْتَجْلِبُ كُلَّ مَحْبُوبٍ أوَّلُهُ رِضاهُ ، فَاخْتِمْ لي مِنْكَ بِالْغُفْرانِ يا وَليَّ الإحْسانِ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، أَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي جَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ لِباساً وَالنَّوْمَ سُباتاً، وَجَعَلَ النَّهارَ نُشُوراً، لَكَ الْحَمْدُ أنْ بَعَثْتَني مِنْ مَرْقَدي، وَلَوْ شِئْتَ جَعَلْتَهُ سَرْمَداً، حَمْداً دائماً لايَنْقَطِعُ أبَداً، وَلا يُحْصي لَهُ الْخَلائِقُ عَدَداً، اللّهُمَّ لَكَ الْحَمْدُ أنْ خَلَقْتَ فَسَوَّيْتَ، وَقَدَّرْتَ وَقَضَيْتَ، وَأمَتَّ وَأحْيَيْتَ، وَأمْرَضْتَ وَشَفَيْتَ،وَعافَيْتَ وَأَبْلَيْتَ، وَعَلى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَيْتَ، وَعَلَى المُلْكِ احْتَوَيْتَ، أَدْعُوكَ دُعاءَ مَنْ ضَعُفَتْ وَسِيلَتُهُ، وَانْقَطَعَتْ حِيلَتُهُ، وَاقْتَرَبَ أَجَلُهُ، وَتَدانى في الدُّنيا أَمَلُهُ، وَاشْتَدَّتْ إِلى رَحْمَتِكَ فاقَتُهُ، وَعَظُمَتْ لِتَفْريطِهِ حَسْرَتُهُ، وَكَثُرَتْ زَلَّتُهُ وَعَثْرَتُهُ، وَخَلُصَتْ لِوَجْهِكَ تَوْبَتُهُ، فَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ خاتَمِ النَّبيّينَ، وَعَلى أهْلِ بَيْتِهِ الطَّيِبينَ الطّاهِرينَ، وَارْزُقْني شَفاعَةَ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وَآلِهِ، وَلا تَحْرِمْني صُحْبَتَهُ، إنَّكَ أنْتَ أرْحَمُ الرّاحِمينَ، اللّهُمَّ اقْضِ لي أرْبَعاً، إِجْعَلْ قُوَّتي في طاعَتِكَ، وَنَشاطي في عِبادَتِكَ، وَرَغْبَتي في ثَوابِكَ، وَزُهْدي في ما يُوجِبُ لي أليمَ عِقابِكَ، إِنَّكَ لَطيفٌ لِما تَشاءُ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بَسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، اَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الَّذي اَذْهَبَ اللَّيْلَ مُظْلِماً بِقُدْرَتِهِ، وَجاءَ بِالنَّهارِ مُبْصِراً بِرَحْمَتِهِ، وَكَساني ضِياءَهُ وَأنَا في نِعْمَتِهِ، اللّهُمَّ فَكَما أبْقَيْتَني لَهُ فَأبْقِني لِأمْثالِهِ، وَصَلِّ عَلى النَّبِيِ مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ، وَ لا تَفْجَعْني فيهِ وَفي غَيْرِهِ مِنَ اللَّيالي وَالأيّامِ، بِارْتِكابِ الْمَحارِمِ، وَاكْتِسابِ الْمَآثِمِ، وَارْزُقْني خَيْرَهُ، وَخَيْرَ ما فِيهِ، وَخَيْرَ ما بَعْدَهُ، وَاصْرِفْ عَنّي شَرَّهُ، وَشَرَّ ما فِيهِ، وَشَرَّ ما بَعْدَهُ ، اللّهُمَّ إنّي بِذِمَّةِ الْإسْلامِ أتَوَسَّلُ إلَيْكَ، وَبِحُرْمَةِ القُرْآنِ أعْتَمِدُ عَلَيْكَ، وَبِمُحَمَّدٍ الْمُصْطَفى صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ اسْتَشْفِعُ لَدَيْكَ، فَاعْرِفِ اللّهُمَّ ذِمَّتِيَ ، الَّتي رَجَوْتُ بِها قَضاءَ حاجَتي يا أرْحَمَ الرَّاحِميَن، اللّهُمَّ اقْضِ لي ألا يَتَّسِعُ لَها إلّا كَرَمُكَ، وَلا يُطيقُها إلّا نِعَمُكَ، سَلامَةً أقْوى بِها عَلى طاعَتِكَ، وَعِبادَةً أسْتَحِقُّ بِها جَزيلَ مَثُوبَتِكَ، وَسَعَةً في الحالِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ الِحلالِ، وَأنْ تُؤمِنَني في مَواقِفِ الخَوْفِ بِأمْنِكَ، وَتَجْعَلَني مِنْ طَوارِقِ الهُمُومِ وَ الغُمُومِ في حِصْنِكَ ، وَصَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَاجْعَلْ تَوَسُّلي بِهِ شافِعاً يَوْمَ القِيامَةِ نافِعاً، إنّكَ أنْتَ أرْحَمُ الرّاحِمينَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحيمِ، اَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الْأوَّلِ قَبْلَ الْإنْشآءِ وَالْإحْياءِ، وَالْأخِرِ بَعْدَ فَناءِ الْأشْياءِ، الْعَليمِ الَّذي لا يَنْسى مَنْ ذَكَرَهُ ، وَلا يَنْقُصُ مَنْ شَكَرَهُ، وَلا يَخيبُ مَنْ دَعاهُ ،وَلا يَقْطَعُ رَجاءَ مَنْ رَجاهُ، اللّهُمَّ إنّي اُشْهِدُكَ وَكَفى بِكَ شَهيداً، وَاُشْهِدُ جَميعَ مَلائِكَتِكَ وَسُكّانَ سَماواتِكَ ، وَحَمَلَةَ عَرْشِكَ وَمَنْ بَعَثْتَ مَنْ أنْبِيائِكَ وَرُسُلِكَ، وَأنْشَأتَ مِنْ أصْنافِ خَلْقِكَ ، أَنّي أَشْهَدُ أنّكَ أنْتَ اللهُ لا إلهَ إلّا أنْتَ ، وَحْدَكَ لا شَريكَ لَكَ وَلا عَديلَ، وَلا خُلْفَ لِقَوْلِكَ وَلا تَبْديلَ وَأنَّ مُحَمَّداً صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ ، أدّى ما حَمَّلْتَهُ إلى العِبادِ ، وَجاهَدَ فى اللهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حَقَّ الِجهادِ وَأنَّهُ بَشَّرَ بِما هُوَ حَقٌّ مِنَ الثَّوابِ ، وَأنْذَرَ بِما هُوَ صِدْقٌ مِنَ العِقابِ ، اَللّهُمَّ ثَبِّتْني عَلى دينِكَ ما أحْيَيْتَني ، وَلا تُزِغْ قَلْبي بَعْدَ إذْ هَدَيْتَني ، وَهَبْ لي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً ، إنَّكَ أنْتَ الْوَهّابُ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّدٍ وَعَلى آلِ مُحَمَّدٍ ، وَاجْعَلْني مِنْ أتْباعِهِ وَشيعَتِهِ ، وَاحْشُرْني في زُمْرَتِهِ، إنَّكَ أنْتَ العَزيزُ الحَكيمُ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام 
عَنْ أبي مالكٍ الأشْعَرِيِّ رضي اللَّه عنْهُ قال : قال رسُولُ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : «الطُّهُورُ شَطْرُ الإيمان ، والحمدُ للَّهِ تَمْلأُ المِيْزانَ ، وسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ والحمْدُ للَّه تمْلآنِ أو تَمْلأُ ما بَيْنَ السَّمَواتِ والأرْضِ » رواهُ مسلم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
عَنْ ابْنِ مَسعُودٍ رضي اللَّه عنه أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم كَانَ يَقُولُ : «اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الْهُدَى وَالتُّقَى وَالْعفافَ والْغِنَى » رواه مسلم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
عَنْ ابْن عبَّاس رضي اللَّه عنهما أيْضاً أَنَّ رسول اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم كانَ يقُولُ : «اللَّهُم لَكَ أسْلَمْتُ وبِكَ آمنْتُ ، وعليكَ توَكَّلْتُ ، وإلَيكَ أنَبْتُ ، وبِكَ خاصَمْتُ . اللَّهمَّ أعُوذُ بِعِزَّتِكَ ، لا إلَه إلاَّ أنْتَ أنْ تُضِلَّنِي أنْت الْحيُّ الَّذي لا تمُوتُ ، وَالْجِنُّ وَالإِنْسُ يمُوتُونَ» متفقٌ عليه .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
وفي رواية لمسلم : كان رسولُ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم يُكْثِرُ أنْ يَقولَ قبْلَ أَنْ يَمُوتَ : «سُبْحانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ وبِحْمدِكَ ، أسْتَغْفِركَ وأتُوبُ إلَيْكَ » .  
وعَنْ أبي هُريرةَ ، رضي اللَّه عنْهُ قالَ : قالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : « كَلِمتَانِ خَفِيفَتَانِ عَلى اللِّسانِ ، ثَقيِلَتانِ في المِيزَانِ ، حَبِيبَتَانِ إلى الرَّحْمنِ : سُبْحان اللَّهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِ، سُبحانَ اللَّه العظيمِ » متفقٌ عليهِ . 
وعَنْهُ رضي اللَّه عنْهُ قال : قالَ رَسُولُ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : « لأن أَقُولَ سبْحانَ اللَّهِ ، وَالحَمْدُ للَّهِ ، ولا إلَه إلاَّ اللَّه ، وَاللَّه أكْبرُ ، أَحبُّ إليَّ مِمَّا طَلَعَت عليهِ الشَّمْسُ » رواه مسلم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
وعنهُ أنَّ رسُولَ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم قالَ : « منْ قال لا إله إلاَّ اللَّه وَحْدَهُ لا شرِيكَ لَهُ، لهُ المُلكُ ، وَلهُ الحَمْدُ ، وَهُوَ عَلى كُلِّ شَيءٍ قَدِيرٌ ، في يومٍ مِائةَ مَرَّةٍ كانَتْ لَهُ عَدْل عَشر رقَابٍ وكُتِبَتْ لَهُ مِائَةُ حَسَنةٍ ، وَمُحِيت عنهُ مِائة سيِّئَةٍ ، وكانت له حِرزاً مِنَ الشَّيطَانِ يومَهُ ذلكَ حتى يُمسِي ، ولم يأْتِ أَحدٌ بِأَفضَل مِمَّا جاءَ بِهِ إلاَّ رجُلٌ عَمِلَ أَكثَر مِنه » ، وقالَ : «من قالَ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَبحمْدِهِ ، في يوْم مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ ، حُطَّتْ خَطَاياهُ ، وإنْ كَانَتْ مِثْلَ زَبَدِ البَحْر » متفقٌ عليهِ . 
وعَنْ أبي أيوبَ الأنصَاريِّ رضي اللَّه عَنْهُ عَن النبي صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم قال : « مَنْ قالَ لا إله إلاَّ اللَّه وحْدهُ لا شَرِيكَ لهُ ، لَهُ المُلْكُ ، ولَهُ الحمْدُ ، وَهُو على كُلِّ شَيءٍ قَدِيرٌ ، عشْر مرَّاتٍ : كان كَمَنْ أَعْتَقَ أرْبعةَ أَنفُسٍ مِن وَلِد إسْماعِيلَ » متفق عليهِ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
وعنْ أبي ذَرٍّ رضي اللَّه عَنْهُ قالَ : قالَ لي رسولُ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : « ألا أُخْبِرُكَ بِأَحبِّ الكَلامِ إلى اللَّهِ ؟ إنَّ أحبَّ الكَلامِ إلى اللَّه : سُبْحانَ اللَّه وبحَمْدِهِ » رواه مسلم . 
وعَنْ سعْدِ بنِ أبي وقَّاصٍ رضي اللَّه عنْهُ قال : جاءَ أَعْرَابي إلى رسُولِ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم فقالَ : علِّمْني كَلاماً أَقُولُهُ . قالَ : « قُل لا إله إلاَّ اللَّه وحدَهُ لا شرِيكَ لهُ ، اللَّه أَكْبَرُ كَبِيراً ، والحمْدُ للَّهِ كَثيراً ، وسُبْحانَ اللَّه ربِّ العالمِينَ ، ولا حوْل وَلا قُوَّةَ إلاَّ باللَّهِ العَزيز الحكيمِ » ، قال : فَهؤلاء لِرَبِّي ، فَما لي ؟ قال : « قُل : اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لي وارْحمني. واهْدِني ، وارْزُقْني » رواه مسلم  
وعنْ سعدِ بن أبي وقاصٍ رضي اللَّه عنْهُ قال : كُنَّا عِنْد رسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم فقال: « أَيعجِزُ أَحدُكم أنْ يكْسِبَ في كلِّ يوْمٍ أَلف حَسنَة ، » فَسَأَلَهُ سائِلٌ مِنْ جُلَسائِهِ : كيفَ يكسِبُ أَلفَ حَسنَةٍ ؟ قالَ : « يُسَبِّحُ مِائةَ تَسْبِيحة ، فَيُكتَبُ لهُ أَلفُ حسَنَةٍ ، أوْ يُحَطُّ عنْهُ ألفُ خَطِيئَةٍ » رواه مسلم . 
وعَنْ أُمِّ المؤمنينَ جُوَيْرِيَةَ بنتِ الحارِثِ رضي اللَّه عَنْها أنَّ النبي صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم خَرجَ مِنْ عِنْدِهَا بُكرَةً حِينَ صَلَّى الصُّبْحَ وهِيَ في مسْجِدِهَا ، ثُمَّ رَجع بَعْد أَنْ أَضْحى وهَي جَالِسةٌ فقال : « مازلْتِ على الحال التي فارَقْتُكَ عَلَيْهَا ؟ » قالَتْ : نَعمْ : فَقَالَ النبي صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : « لَقَدْ قُلْتُ بَعْدِكِ أرْبَعَ كَلمَاتٍ ثَلاثَ مرَّاتٍ ، لَوْ وُزِنَتْ بمَا قُلْتِ مُنْذُ الْيَومِ لَوَزَنْتهُنَّ : سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وبحمْدِهِ عَدَدَ خَلْقِهِ ، وَرِضَاءَ نَفْسِهِ ، وَزِنَةَ عرْشِهِ ، ومِداد كَلمَاتِه » رواه مسلم. 
وفي روايةٍ لهُ : سُبْحانَ اللَّهِ عددَ خَلْقِهِ ، سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رِضَاءَ نَفْسِهِ ، سُبْحانَ اللَّهِ زِنَةَ عَرْشِهِ ، سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ مِداد كَلماتِهِ » . 
وفي روايةِ الترمذي : « ألا أُعلِّمُكِ كَلماتٍ تَقُولِينَها ؟ سُبْحانَ اللَّهِ عَدَدَ خلْقِهِ ، سُبْحانَ اللَّهِ عَددَ خَلْقِهِ ، سُبْحانَ اللَّه عدد خَلْقِهِ ، سُبْحانَ اللَّه رضا نَفْسِهِ ، سُبْحان اللَّهِ رضا نَفْسِهِ، سُبْحانَ اللَّه رضا نَفْسِهِ ، سُبحَانَ اللَّه زِنَةَ عرْشِهٍ ، سُبحَانَ اللَّه زِنَةَ عرْشِهٍ ، سُبحَانَ اللَّه زِنَةَ عرْشِهٍ ، سُبحَانَ اللَّهِ مِدادَ كَلماتِهِ ، سُبحَانَ اللَّهِ مِدادَ كَلماتِهِ ، سُبحَانَ اللَّهِ مِدادَ كَلماتِه » . 
وعن سعْدِ بنِ أَبي وقَّاصٍ رضي اللَّه عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ دَخَل مع رسولِ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم على امْرأَةٍ وبيْنَ يديْهَا نَوىً أَوْ حصىً تُسبِّحُ بِه فقال : « أَلا أُخْبِرُك بما هُو أَيْسرُ عَليْكِ مِنْ هذا أَوْ أَفْضَلُ » فقالَ : « سُبْحانَ اللَّهِ عددَ مَا خَلَقَ في السَّماءِ ، وَسُبْحانَ اللَّهِ عددَ ما خَلَقَ في الأَرْضِ ، سُبحانَ اللَّهِ عددَ ما بيْنَ ذلك ، وسبْحانَ اللَّهِ عدد ما هُوَ خَالِقٌ . واللَّه أَكْبرُ مِثْلَ ذلكَ ، والحَمْد للَّهِ مِثْل ذلك ، ولا إِله إِلا اللَّه مِثْل ذلكَ ، ولا حوْل ولا قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ باللَّه مِثْلَ ذلك » .رواه الترمذي .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
وعنْ أَبي مُوسى رضي اللَّه عنْه قال : قالَ لي رسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : « أَلا أَدُلُّك على كَنْزٍ مِنْ كُنُوزِ الجنَّةِ ؟ » فقلت : بلى يا رسول اللَّه ، قال : « لا حول ولا قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ بِاللَّهِ » متفقٌ عليه . 
وعَنْ أَنَسٍ رَضي اللَّه عنْهُ ، قَالَ : كانَ أَكْثَرُ دُعَاءِ النبيِّ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : « اللَّهُمَّ آتِنَا في الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً ، وفي الآخِرةِ حَسنَةً ، وَقِنَا عَذابَ النَّارِ » مُتَّفَقٌ عليهِ . 
وعَن ابنِ مسْعُودٍ رَضي اللَّه عنْهُ ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم كَانَ يَقُولُ : « اللَّهُمَّ إِنِي أَسْأَلُكَ الهُدَى ، وَالتُّقَى ، وَالعفَافَ ، والغنَى » رواهُ مُسْلِمٌ . 
وعَنْ طارِقِ بنِ أَشْيَمَ ، رضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ ، قالَ : كَانَ الرَّجلُ إِذا أَسْلَمَ عَلَّمَهُ النَّبيُّ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم الصَّلاةَ ، ثُمَّ أَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَدعُوَ بهَؤُلاءِ الكَلِمَاتِ : « اللَّهُمَّ اغفِرْ لي ، وَارْحمْني ، واهْدِني ، وعافِني ، وارْزُقني » رواهُ مسلمٌ . 
وفي رِوايَةٍ لَهُ عَنْ طارقٍ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ النَّبِيَّ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم وَأَتاهُ رَجُلٌ ، فَقَالَ : يا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ . كيْفَ أَقُولُ حِينَ أَسْأَلُ رَبِّي ؟ قَالَ : « قُلْ : اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لي ، وَارْحَمْني ، وَعَافِني ، وَارْزُقني ، فَإِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ تَجْمَعُ لَكَ دُنْيَاكَ وَآخِرَتَكَ » .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
وَعَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بنِ عمرو بن العاصِ رضيَ اللَّه عنْهُمَا ، قَالَ : قَال رَسُولُ اللَّـهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : « اللَّهُمَّ مُصَرِّفَ القُلُوبِ صرِّفْ قُلوبَنَا عَلَى طَاعَتِكَ » رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ . 
وَعَنْهُ قَالَ : كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم يقُولُ : « اللَّهمَّ أَصْلِحْ لي دِيني الَّذي هُوَ عِصْمَةُ أَمْرِي ، وأَصْلِحْ لِي دُنْيَايَ التي فِيهَا مَعَاشِي ، وَأَصْلِحْ لي آخِرَتي الَّتي فِيها معادي، وَاجْعلِ الحيَاةَ زِيادَةً لي في كُلِّ خَيْرٍ ، وَاجْعَلِ الموتَ راحَةً لي مِنْ كُلِّ شَرٍ » رَوَاهُ مسلِمٌ . 
وَعنْ علي رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ ، قَالَ : قال لي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : « قُلْ : اللَّهُمَّ اهْدِني ، وَسدِّدْني » .
وَفي رِوَايةٍ : « اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ الْهُدى ، وَالسَّدَادَ » رواهُ مسلم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
وَعَنْ أَبي هُريَرةَ رَضيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ ، عن النَّبِيِّ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم قَالَ : « تَعَوَّذُوا بِاللَّهِ مِنْ جَهْدِ الْبَلاءِ ، وَدَرَكِ الشَّقَاءِ ، وَسُوءِ الْقَضَاءِ ، وَشَماتَةِ الأَعْدَاءِ » متفقٌ عليه . 
وَعَنْ أَنَسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ ، قَالَ : كَانَ رسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : يَقُولُ : اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّـي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعجْزِ والكَسَلِ وَالجُبْنِ وَالهَرَمِ ، وَالْبُخْلِ ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عَذَابِ القبْرِ ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ فِتْنَةِ المَحْيا وَالمَمَاتِ » .
وفي رِوايةٍ : « وَضَلَعِ الدَّيْنِ وَغَلَبَةِ الرِّجَالِ » رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ .
وَعن أَبي بكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقِ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْه ، أَنَّه قَالَ لِرَسولِ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : عَلِّمني دُعَاءً أَدعُو بِهِ في صَلاتي ، قَالَ : قُلْ : اللَّهمَّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي ظُلْماً كثِيراً ، وَلا يَغْفِر الذُّنوبَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ ، فَاغْفِر لي مغْفِرَةً مِن عِنْدِكَ ، وَارحَمْني ، إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْغَفور الرَّحِيم » متَّفَقٌ عليهِ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
وَعَنْ أَنَسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ ، قَالَ : كَانَ رسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : يَقُولُ : اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّـي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعجْزِ والكَسَلِ وَالجُبْنِ وَالهَرَمِ ، وَالْبُخْلِ ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عَذَابِ القبْرِ ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ فِتْنَةِ المَحْيا وَالمَمَاتِ » .
وفي رِوايةٍ : « وَضَلَعِ الدَّيْنِ وَغَلَبَةِ الرِّجَالِ » رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ .
وعنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنهَا ، أَنَّ النَّبي صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم كَانَ يقُولُ في دُعَائِهِ : « اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ ما عمِلْتُ ومِنْ شَرِّ ما لَمْ أَعْمَلْ » .رَوَاهُ مُسْلِم . 
وعَنِ ابنِ عُمَر رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُما قَالَ : كانَ مِنْ دُعاءِ رسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم « اللَّهمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ زَوَالِ نِعْمَتِكَ ، وَتَحَوُّلِ عَافِيَتِكَ وَفُجاءَةِ نِقْمَتِكَ ، وَجميعِ سخَطِكَ » روَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ . 
وَعَنْ زَيْدِ بنِ أَرْقَم رضَي اللَّه عَنْهُ ، قَالَ : كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم يقَولُ : «اللهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ العَجْزِ وَالكَسَلِ ، والبُخْلِ وَالهَرم ، وعَذَاب الْقَبْر ، اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا ، وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا ، أَنْتَ ولِيُّهَا وَموْلاَهَا ، اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عِلمٍ لا يَنْفَعُ ، ومِنْ قَلْبٍ لاَ يخْشَعُ ، وَمِنْ نَفْسٍ لا تَشبَعُ ، ومِنْ دَعْوةٍ لا يُسْتجابُ لهَا » رواهُ مُسْلِمٌ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
وَعنِ ابنِ عبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُمَا ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم كَانَ يَقُولُ : « اللَّهُمَّ لَكَ أَسْلَمْتُ ، وَبِكَ آمَنْتُ ، وعلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ ، وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْتُ وَبِكَ خَاصَمْتُ ، وإِلَيْكَ حَاكَمْتُ . فاغْفِرْ لي ما قَدَّمْتُ ، وما أَخَّرْتُ ، وَمَا أَسْررْتُ ومَا أَعلَنْتُ ، أَنْتَ المُقَدِّمُ ، وَأَنْتَ المُؤَخِّرُ ، لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ ولا حَولَ ولا قوَّةَ إِلاَّ بِاللَّهِ » متفَقُ عليهِ .  
وَعَن عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهَا ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم كَانَ يَدعو بهؤُلاءِ الكَلِمَاتِ : «اللَّهُمَّ إِني أَعوذُ بِكَ مِن فِتنةِ النَّارِ ، وعَذَابِ النَّارِ ، وَمِن شَرِّ الغِنَى وَالفَقْر » . رَوَاهُ أَبو داوَد ، والترمذيُّ

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
وعَن زيادِ بْن عِلاقَةَ عن عمِّه ، وهو قُطبَةُ بنُ مالِكٍ ، رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ ، قَال : كَانَ النَّبيُّ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم يقُولُ : « اللَّهمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِن منْكَرَاتِ الأَخلاقِ ، والأعْمَالِ والأَهْواءِ » رواهُ الترمذي   
وعَن شكَلِ بنِ حُمَيْدٍ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ قَال : قُلْتُ يا رَسولَ اللَّهِ : عَلِّمْني دُعاءً. قَالَ : « قُلْ : اللَّهُمَّ إِني أعوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ سَمْعِي ، وَمِن شَرِّ بصَرِي ، وَمِن شَرِّ لسَاني ، وَمِن شَرِّ قَلبي ، وَمِن شَرِّ منِيِّي » رواهُ أبو داودَ ، والترمذيُّ. 
وَعَن أَنسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم كَانَ يَقُولُ : « اللَّهمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوُذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْبرَصِ ، وَالجُنُونِ ، والجُذَامِ ، وسّيءِ الأَسْقامِ » رَوَاهُ أَبو داود.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
وعَنْ أَبي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ ، قَالَ : كانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم يَقولُ : اللَّهمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الجُوعِ ، فإِنَّهُ بِئْسَ الضَّجيعُ ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ من الخِيانَةِ ، فَإِنَّهَا بئْسَتِ البِطانَةُ » .رواهُ أبو داودَ. 
وعَنْ عِمْرانَ بنِ الحُصينِ رَضي اللَّه عنْهُمَا ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم علَّم أَباهُ حُصيْناً كَلِمتَيْنِ يدعُو بهما : « اللَّهُمَّ أَلهِمْني رُشْدِي ، وأَعِذني مِن شَرِّ نفسي » . رواهُ الترمذيُّ.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
وَعَن أَبي الفَضلِ العبَّاسِ بنِ عَبْدِ المُطَّلِبِ رضِي اللَّه عنْهُ ، قال : قُلْتُ يارسول اللَّهِ : عَلِّمْني شَيْئاً أَسْأَلُهُ اللَّه تَعَالى ، قَالَ : « سَلُوا اللَّه العافِيةَ » . فَمكَثْتُ أَيَّاماً، ثُمَّ جِئتُ فَقُلْتُ : يا رسولَ اللَّه : علِّمْني شَيْئاً أَسْأَلُهُ اللَّه تعالى ، قَالَ لي : « يَا عبَّاسُ يا عمَّ رَسولِ اللَّهِ ، سَلُوا اللَّه العافيةَ في الدُّنْيا والآخِرةِ » .رَواهُ الترمذيُّ.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
وعن أبي الدَّرداءِ رَضيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسولُ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : « كانَ مِن دُعاءِ دَاوُدَ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : « اللَّهمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ حُبَّكَ ، وَحُبَّ من يُحِبُّكَ ، وَالعمَل الذي يُبَلِّغُني حُبَّكَ اللَّهُمَّ اجْعل حُبَّكَ أَحَبَّ إِلَيَّ مِن نَفسي ، وأَهْلي ، ومِن الماءِ البارد » روَاهُ الترمذيُّ.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
وَعَن ابْنِ مسْعُودٍ ، رضِيَ اللَّه عنْهُ ، قَالَ : كَانَ مِن دُعَاء رَسُولِ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ مُوجِباتِ رحْمتِكَ ، وَعزَائمَ مغفِرتِكَ ، والسَّلامَةَ مِن كُلِّ إِثمٍ ، والغَنِيمَةَ مِن كُلِّ بِرٍ ، وَالفَوْزَ بالجَنَّةِ ، وَالنَّجاةَ مِنَ النَّارِ » .رواهُ الحاكِم أبو عبد اللَّهِ ، وقال : حديثٌ صحيحٌ على شرط مسلِمٍ  
وعَنِ ابْنِ عُمر رضِي اللَّه عَنْهُما قَال : كُنَّا نَعُدُّ لِرَسُول اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم في المجلِس الْواحِدِ مائَةَ مرَّةٍ : « ربِّ اغْفِرْ لي ، وتُبْ عليَ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ التَّوابُ الرَّحِيمُ » رواه أبو داود ، والترمذي .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من دعاء الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام
وعن أَبي أُمامةَ رضيَ اللَّه عنْهُ قَالَ : دَعا رسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم بِدُعَاءٍ كَثيرٍ ، لم نَحْفَظْ مِنْهُ شَيْئاً ، قُلْنا يا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ دعوت بِدُعاءٍ كَثِيرٍ لم نَحْفَظ منْهُ شَيْئاً ، فقَالَ : « أَلا أَدُلُّكُم على ما يَجْمَعُ ذَلكَ كُلَّهُ ؟ تَقُولُ : « اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُك مِن خَيرِ ما سأَلَكَ مِنْهُ نبيُّكَ مُحَمَّدٌ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم ، وأَعُوذُ بِكَ من شَرِّ ما اسْتَعاذَ مِنْهُ نَبيُّكَ مُحمَّدٌ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم ، وَأَنْتَ المُسْتَعَانُ ، وعليْكَ البلاغُ ، ولا حَوْلَ ولا قُوَّةَ إِلاَّ بِاللَّهِ » رواهُ الترمذيُّ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب .. خطوت إليه برجلي .. أو مددت إليه يدي .. أو تأملته ببصري .. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني .. أو نطق به لساني .. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك .. فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك .. يا أكرم الأكرمين اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية .. وأنت ناظر إلي اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أو نسيانا أو جهلا وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تركتها غفلة أو سهوا أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة مبالاة بها .. أستغفر الله .. وأتوب إلى الله .. مما يكره الله قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهراً..

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم انا جيران حرمك وان أسأنا متمسكون بأذيال حلمك وان جــهلنا فاغفرلنا وارحمنا وعافنا واعف عنا اللهم انا أهل بيتك الحرام طامعون فــي سعة جودك وكرمك ياذا الجلال والاكرام فلا تردنا بعد ما قصدناك خائــــــــــــبين ولا عن بابك مطرودين اللهم انا عبيدك الواقفون على اعتابـــــــــــــك الخاضعون لعزة جنابك الطامعون في سني بهي شرابك فلا تردنا بعد ما قصدناك متذلليـــن .اللهم انا جيران مثوى نبيك صلى الله عليه وســـــــلم وآله وسلم وان اسانا متمسكون بأذيال حلمك وان جهلنا فاغفرلنا وارحمــــــــــنا وعافنا واعف عنا وادفع عنا من أرادنا بسوء . اللهم انا نسألك أن توفقنا لما فيه رضاك وأن تبـــــــسط علينا مع العافيه يمن معروفك وجدواك اللهم رضنا بقضائك وعــــــــافنا من بلائك وأوزعنا شكر نعمائك واجعل لنا اللهم بمكة المكرمة والمدينة المــــــنورة قرارا ورزقنا حسنا في نضرة وهناء مع الادب التام وامنحنا فيهما بلا امتحان حسـن الختام عند نزول الحِمام بحبي لجاهه عليه وعلى آله وصحبه الصلاة والسلام..

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بسم الله المتفرد بالملك بسم الله الواحد بسم الله الجبار بسم الله القهار بسم الله الذي ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع العليم بسم الله الظاهر على عباده بسم الله الحي القيوم
اللهم أسالك بحق سلطانك العظيم وجدك القديم وكنزك الدفين في قلوب عبادك الصالحين اللهم أسالك بقدرتك المطلقة اللهم أسالك بالاسم الذي ابتدات به خلقك وفرضت به نفسك اللهم أسالك بالاسم الذي خلقت به السماوات والأرض وقلت وقولك الحق إتوني طوعاً أو كرهاً فأتوك طائعين اللهم أسالك بنورك الذي أشرقت به على خلقك اللهم أسالك بالسر الذي وضعته في الماء وقلت وقولك الحق "وجعلنا من الماء كل شىء حي"
اللهم أسالك بالإسلام الذي أمرتنا على لسان أنبيائك أن نعبدك به واصطفيت له خلاصة عبادك محمد صلي اللهم عليه وسلم وخاتم أنبيائك وأشرف خلقك وأتقاهم لك ، اللهم أسالك بالقرآن الذي حفظته لنا وأنزلته على نبيك ، اللهم أقسمت عليك بحق صفاتك المتفرد بها أن توحد المسلمين على رايتك وابتغاء وجهك الكريم اللهم ردهم رداً جميلاً وألف بين قلوبهم وأيدهم من عندك ومن غامض علمك وانصرهم على من عاداهم وارفع راية الحق. 
اللهم إنا نحبك لذاتك لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله 
اللهم اكفنا بفضلك ولا تسلط علينا من لا يخافك.  اللهم إني أحبك طوعاً لا قهراً.  اللهم يسر لنا سبل التقرب لك وأعنا على عبادتك ولا تجعلنا من الممكورين بهم. اللهم ثبتنا على حبك وحب نبيك محمد صلي اللهم عليه وسلم وحب عبادك وخلقك.  اللهم لاتجعل في قلوبنا غلاً على أحد من خلقك إلا من أبى اللهم أفرغ علينا صبراً ,,,,

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بسم الله العظيم الأعظم السلطان القديم الأول بلا أول والآخر بلا آخر كنز الكنوز وسر الأسرار وعلم العلوم ونور الأنواروقدس الأقداس الظاهر على خلقه المتفرد في ملكه لا ينازعه في ملكه أحد إلا قسمه الجبار. اللهم اجبر ضعفنا وقلة حيلتنا وانصرنا على من عادانا ، اللهم اقض على من أراد المسلمين بسوء واردد إليه  غدره  واقهره وذله. اللهم لا تكله أمرنا . اللهم عليك به هو وأعوانه الظاهرين والباطنين. اللهم افضحهم واخزهم ورد كيدهم في نحورهم يا الله ياالله ياالله وصلي وسلم على حبيبك وحبيبنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه آمين يا رب العالمين.  لا إله إلا الله رب السموات ورب الأرض ورب العرش العظيم.  اللهم كن لإخواننا المستضعفين في العراق، اللهم ارفع الظلم عنهم، اللهم انصرهم على عدوك وعدوهم، اللهم ارفع بهم راية الجهاد، واقمع بهم أهل الزيغ والإلحاد، اللهم احفظ دينهم وأعراضهم وأموالهم وأمنهم وبلادهم، اللهم قوي قلوبهم وثبت أقدامهم، واربط جأشهم، اللهم فقهم في الدين، وانصر بهم الحق واليقين، اللهم أحيهم حياة السعداء، وأمتهم ميتة الشهداء، يامخرج يونس من بطن الحوت، ويوسف من غيابت الجب، وبني اسرائيل من فرعون وجنده، ياأرحم الراحمين ياأرحم الراحمين ياأرحم الراحمين..  اللهم ياقوي ياعزيز ياجبار السماوات والأرض وعظيمهما، اللهم يامن ليس فوق قدرته قادر وليس فوق مشيئته مشيئة يامن لايعجزه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء ياودود ياذا العرش المجيد يافعالاً لما يريد نسألك بعزك الذي لايرام وبملكك الذي لايضام وبنورك الذي ملأ أركان عرشك اللهم يامجيب المضطر وياكاشف الضر  ياحي ياقيوم ياذا الجلال والإكرام ياواحد ياأحد ياصمد، لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إنا كنا من الظالمين، اللهم يا منزل الكتاب ويا مجري السحاب ويا سريع الحساب ويا هازم الأحزاب اللهم عليك بمن يحارب الإسلام والمسلمين.  اللهم سلط عليهم المحن والكوارث والآفات، اللهم اطفيء النار التي يوقدون، وأبطل كيد مايدبرون، اللهم جمد الدماء في عروقهم، اللهم أصبهم بالأكلة في عقولهم، اللهم اشغلهم في أنفسهم، واجعل كيدهم في نحورهم، اللهم اجعل دائرة السوء عليهم، اللهم اجعل مايقومون به حسرة عليهم وندامة وذلاً إلى يوم الدين، اللهم سلط عليهم ريحاً كريح عاد، وطاغية كطاغية ثمود، وأنزل عليهم كسفاً من السماء اللهم أقلب البحر عليهم ناراً ، والجو شهباً وإعصاراً . اللهم أرنا  فيهم بأسك الذي لايرد عن القوم الظالمين الكافرين المفسدين، اللهم أنزل بهم شديد عذابك، اللهم أرنا فيهم عظيم سخطك، اللهم أرنا فيهم عجائب قدرتك، اللهم أرنا فيهم قوة جبروتك، اللهم إنا نسألك كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك أن تجعل تدبيرهم تدميراً عليهم، اللهم اجعل كيدهم في نحورهم، اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من شرورهم ، اللهم اقذف الرعب في قلوبهم،والتذبذب في صفوفهم وزلزل أقدامهم اللهم سلط عليهم جنداً من جندك الذي لايغلب ياقوي ياعزيز، يامهلك عاداً وثمود وقارون وفرعون وهامان وأمية بن خلف، اللهم اضرب الظالمين بالظالمين، وأنجِ المستضعفين من المسلمين يارب العالمين يامجيب الداعين وياكاشف كرب المكروبين، ياأرحم الراحمين ياأرحم الراحمين ياأرحم الراحمين .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الحمدلله الذي جعل الليل لباساً ، والنوم سباتاً وجعل النهار نشوراً ، لك الحمد أن بعثتني من مرقدي ، ولو شئت جعلته سرمداً ، حمداً دائماً لا ينقطع ابداً ، ولا يحصى له الخلائق عدداً. اللهم لك الحمد أن خلقت فسويت ، وقدرت وقضيت ، وأمت وأحييت ، وأمرضت وشفيت ، وعفيت وأبليت . وعلى العرش استويت ، وعلى الملك احتويت ، أدعوك دعاء من ضعفت وسيلته ،وانقطعت حيلته ، واقترب أجله ، وتدانى في الدنيا أمله ، واحتاجت إلى رحمتك فاقته ، وعظمت لتفريطه حسرته ، وكثرت زلته وعثرته ، وخلصت لوجهك توبته ،  اللهم صل على محمد خاتم النبيين ، وعلى أهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين، اللهم ارزقني شفاعة محمد وآله ، ولا تحرمني صحبته ، إنك أنت أرحم الراحمين ، إنك لطيف لما تشاء..

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أَلْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَمْ يُشْهِدْ أَحَدَاً حِينَ فَطَرَ السَّمواتِ وَالاَرْضَ، وَلاَ اتَّخَذَ مُعِيناً حِينَ بَرَأَ النَّسَماتِ. لَمْ يُشارَكْ فِي الالهِيَّةِ، وَلَمْ يُظَاهَرْ فِي الْوَحْدانِيَّةِ. كَلَّتِ الاَلْسُنُ عَنْ غايَةِ صِفَتِهِ، وَ انحسرت الْعُقُولُ عَنْ كُنْهِ مَعْرِفَتِهِ، وَتَوَاضَعَتِ الْجَبابِرَةُ لِهَيْبَتِهِ، وَعَنَتِ الْوُجُوهُ لِخَشْيَتِهِ، وَانْقَادَ كُلُّ عَظِيم لِعَظَمَتِهِ. فَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ وَصَلَواتُهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ أَبَدَاً، وَسَلامُهُ دَآئِماً سَرْمَدَاً. 
أَللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ أَيَامِي صَلاحَاً، وفَلاحَاً، وَنَجاحَاً، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ يَوْم أَوَّلُهُ فَزَعُ، وَأَوْسَطُهُ جَزَعٌ، وَآخِرُهُ وَجَعٌ. أَللَّهُمَّ أَوْلِنِي نِعْمَك ومَغْفِرَتِكَ يامَنْ هُوَ الاِلهُ، وَلا يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ سِواهُ. 
أَللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أَسْتَغْفِرُكَ لِكُلِّ نَذْر نَذَرْتُهُ، وَلِكُلِّ وَعْد وَعَدْتُهُ، وَلِكُلِّ عَهْد عاهَدْتُهُ، ثُمَّ لَمْ أَفِ لَكَ بِهِ. وَأَسْأَلُكَ فِي مَظالِمِ عِبادِكَ عِنْدِي، فَأَيُّما عَبْد مِنْ عَبِيدِكَ، أَوْ أَمَة مِنْ إمآئِكَ، كَانَتْ لَهُ قِبَلِي مَظْلَمَةٌ ظَلَمْتُها إيَّاهُ فِي نَفْسِهِ، أَوْ فِي عِرْضِهِ، أَوْ فِي مالِهِ، أَوْ فِي أَهْلِهِ وَوَلَدِهِ، أَوْ غَيْبَةٌ اغْتَبْتَهُ بِها، أَوْ تَحامُلٌ عَلَيْهِ بِمَيْل أَوْ هَوَىً، أَوْ أَنَفَة، أَوْ حَمِيَّة، أَوْ رِيآء، أَوْ عَصَبِيَّة غائِباً كانَ أَوْ شاهِداً، وَحَيّاً كانَ أَوْ مَيِّتاً، فَقَصُرَتْ يَدِي، وَضاقَ وُسْعِي عَنْ رَدِّها إلَيْهِ، وَالتَّحَلُّلِ مِنْهُ. فَأَسْأَلُكَ يا مَنْ يَمْلِكُ الْحاجاتِ، وَهِيَ مُسْتَجِيبَةٌ بِمَشِيَّتِهِ ، وَمُسْرِعَةٌ إلى إرادَتِهِ، أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَأَنْ تُرْضِيَهُ عَنِّي بِما شِئْتَ، وَتَهَبَ لِي مِنْ عِنْدِكَ رَحْمَةً، إنَّهُ لا تَنْقُصُكَ الْمَغْفِرَةُ، وَلا تَضُرُّكَ المَوْهِبَةُ يا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أَلْحَمْدُ للّهِ وَالْحَمْدُ حَقُّهُ كَما يَسْتَحِقُّهُ حَمْداً كَثِيرا وَأَعُوذُ بِهِ مِنْ شَرِّ نَفْسِي، إنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَمَّارَةٌ بِالسُّوءِ إلاَّ ما رَحِمَ رَبِّي.
وَأَعُوذُ بِهِ مِنْ شَرِّ الشَّيْطَانِ الَّذِي يَزِيدُنِي ذَنْباً إلَى ذَنْبِي.
وَأَحْتَرِزُ بِهِ مِنْ كُلِّ جَبَّار فاجِر، وَسُلْطان جآئر، وَعَدُوٍّ قاهِر.
أَللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِي مِنْ جُنْدِكَ فَإنَّ جُنْدَكَ هُمُ الْغالِبُونَ، وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ حِزْبِكَ; فَإنَّ حِزْبَكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ، وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ أَوْلِيآئِكَ; فَإنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَكَ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ.
أَللَّهُمَّ أَصْلِحْ لِي دِيْنِي فَإنَّهُ عِصْمَةُ أَمْرِي، وَأَصْلِحْ لِي آخِرَتِي فَإنَّهَا دارُ مَقَرِّي، وَإلَيْها مِنْ مُجاوَرَةِ اللِّئامِ مَفَرِّي، وَاجْعَلِ الْحَياةَ زِيادَةً لِي فِي كُلِّ خَيْر، وَالْوَفاةَ رَاحَةً لِي مِنْ كُلِّ شَرٍّ.
أَللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد خاتَمِ النَّبِيِّينَ وَتَمَامِ عِدَّةِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ وَعَلَى آلِهِ الطَّيِّبِينَ الطَّاهِرِينَ، وَأَصْحَابِهِ الْمُنْتَجَبِينَ.
أَللَّهُمَّ  لا تَدَعْ لِي ذَنْباً إلاَّ غَفَرْتَهُ، وَلا غَمّاً إلاَّ أَذْهَبْتَهُ، وَلا عَدُوّاً إلاَّ دَفَعْتَهُ. 
بِسْمِ اللهِ خَيْرِ الاَسْمآءِ، بِسْمِ اللهِ رَبِّ الاَرْضِ وَالسَّمآءِ أَسْتَدْفِعُ كُلَّ مَكْرُوه أَوَّلُهُ سَخَطُهُ، وَأَسْتَجْلِبُ كُلَّ مَحْبُوب أَوَّلُهُ رِضاهُ.
فَاخْتِمْ لِي مِنْكَ بِالْغُفْرانِ يا وَلِيَّ الاِحْسانِ.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الَّذِي أَذْهَبَ اللَّيْلَ مُظْلِمَاً بِقُدْرَتِهِ، وَجآءَ بِالنَّهارِ مُبْصِراً بِرَحْمَتِهِ، وَكَسانِي ضِيآءَهُ وَآتانِي نِعْمَتَهُ.  أَللَّهُمَّ فَكَما أَبْقَيْتَنِي لَهُ فَأَبْقِنِي لاَِمْثالِهِ، وَصَلِّ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ، وَلا تَفْجَعْنِي فِيهِ وَفِي غَيْرِهِ مِنَ اللَّيالِي وَالاَيَّامِ بِارْتِكابِ الْمَحارِمِ، وَاكْتِسابِ الْمَاثِمِ، وَارْزُقْنِي خَيْرَهُ، وَخَيْرَ ما فِيهِ، وَخَيْرَ ما بَعْدَهُ، وَاصْرِفْ عَنِّي شَرَّهُ، وَشَرَّ ما فِيهِ، وَشَرَّ ما بَعْدَهُ.  أَللَّهُمَّ إنِّي بِذِمَّةِ الاِسْلامِ أَتَوَسَّلُ إلَيْكَ، وَبِحُرْمَةِ الْقُرْآنِ أَعْتَمِدُ عَلَيْكَ، وَبِمُحَمَّد الْمُصْطَفى صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وآلِهِ أَسْتَشْفِعُ لَدَيْكَ، فَاعْرِفِ اللَّهُمَّ ذِمَّتِي الَّتِي رَجَوْتُ بِها قَضآءَ حاجَتِي، يا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ.  أَللَّهُمَّ اقْضِ لِي ألا يَتَّسِعُ لَي إلاَّ كَرَمُكَ وَلا أرجو إلاَّ نِعَمكَ، واهدني سَلامَةً أَقْوى بِها عَلَى طاعَتِكَ وَعِبادَةً أَسْتَحِقُّ بِها جَزِيلَ مَثُوبَتِكَ، وَسَعَةً فِي الْحالِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ الْحَلالِ، وَأدعوك أَنْ تُؤْمِنَنِي فِي مَواقِفِ الْخَوْفِ بِأَمْنِكَ، وَتَجْعَلَنِي مِنْ طَوارِقِ الْهُمُومِ وَالْغُمُومِ فِي حِصْنِكَ، صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ، وَاجْعَل تَوَسُّلِي بِهِ شافِعَاً يَوْمَ الْقِيامَةِ نافِعاً، إنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أَلْحَمْدُ لِلّهِ الاَوَّلِ قَبْلَ الانْشآءِ وَالاحْيآءِ، وَالاخِرِ بَعْدَ فَنآءِ الاَشْيَآءِ، الْعَلِيمِ الَّذِي لا يَنْسَى مَنْ ذَكَرَهُ، وَلا يَنْقُصُ مَنْ شَكَرَه، وَلا يُخَيِّبُ مَنْ دَعاهُ، وَلا يَقْطَعُ رَجآءَ مَنْ رَجاهُ.  أَللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أُشْهِدُكَ وَكَفى بِكَ شَهِيداً، وَأُشْهِدُ جَمِيعَ مَلائِكَتِكَ، وَسُكَّانَ سَمواتِكَ، وَحَمَلَةَ عَرْشِكَ، وَمَنْ بَعَثْتَ مِنْ أَنْبِيآئِكَ وَرُسُلِكَ وَأَنْشَأْتَ مِنْ أَصْنافِ خَلْقِكَ، أَنِّي أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ اللَّهُ لا إلهَ إلاَّ أَنْتَ، وَحْدَكَ لاَ شَرِيكَ لَكَ، وَلا عَدِيلَ وَلا خُلْفَ لِقَوْلِكَ وَلا تَبْدِيْلَ، وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّداً صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وآلِهِ عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُكَ، أَدَّى ما حَمَّلْتَهُ إلَى الْعِبادِ، وَجاهَدَ فِي اللَّهِ حَقَّ الْجِهادِ، وَأَنَّهُ بَشَّرَ بِما هُوَ حَقٌّ مِنَ الثَّوابِ، وَأَنْذَرَ بِما هُوَ صِدْقٌ مِنَ الْعِقابِ.  أَللَّهُمَّ ثَبِّتْنِي عَلى دِينِكَ ما أَحْيَيْتَنِي، وَلا تُزِغْ قَلْبِي بَعْدَ إذْ هَدَيْتَنِي، وَهَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً، إنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ، صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ أَتْباعِهِ وَشِيعَتِهِ وَاحْشُرْنِي فِي زُمْرَتِهِ وَوَفِّقْنِي لاَداءِ الفَرْوضِ وَما أَوْجَبْتَ عَلَيَّ فِيها مِنَ الطَّاعاتِ، وَقَسَمْتَ لاَِهْلِها مِنَ الْعَطآءِ فِي يَوْمِ الْجَزآءِ، إنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بِسْمِ الِلّهِ كَلِمَةِ الْمُعْتَصِمِينَ، وَمَقالَةِ الْمُتَحَرِّزِينَ، وَأَعُوذُ بِالِلّه تَعالى مِنْ جَوْرِ الْجآئِرِينَ، وَكَيْدِ الْحاسِدِينَ، وَبَغْيِ الظَّالِمِينَ، وَأَحْمَدُهُ فَوْقَ حَمْدِ الْحامِدِينَ.  أَللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ الْواحِدُ بِلا شَرِيك، وَالْمَلِكُ بِلا تَمْلِيك، لا تُضَادُّ فِي حُكْمِكَ، وَلا تُنازَعُ فِي مُلْكِكَ.  أَسْأَلُكَ أَنْ تُصَلِّىَ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ، عَبْدِكَ وَرَسُولِكَ، وَأَنْ تُوزِعَنِي مِنْ شُكْرِ نُعْماكَ ما تَبْلُغُ بِي غايَةَ رِضاكَ، وَأَنْ تُعِينَنِي عَلى طاعَتِكَ، وَلُزُومِ عِبادَتِكَ، وَاسْتِحْقاقِ مَثُوبَتِكَ بِلُطْفِ عِنايَتِكَ، وَتَرْحَمَنِي، وَتَصُدَّنِي عَنْ مَعَاصِيكَ مَا أَحْيَيْتَنِي، وَتُوَفِّقَنِي لِما يَنْفَعُنِي ما أَبْقَيْتَنِي، وَأَنْ تَشْرَحَ بِكِتابِكَ صَدْرِي، وَتَحُطَّ بِتِلاوَتِهِ وِزْرِي، وَتَمْنَحَنِي السَّلامَةَ فِي دِينِي وَنَفْسِي، وَلا تُوحِشَ بِي أَهْلَ أُنْسِي، وَتُتِمَّ إحْسَانَكَ فِيما بَقِيَ مِنْ عُمُرِي كَما أَحْسَنْتَ فِيما مَضَى مِنْهُ يا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بِسْمِ اللهِ الَّذِي لاَ أَرْجُو إِلاَّ فَضْلَهُ، وَلاَ أَخْشَى إلاَّ عَدْلَهُ، وَلا أَعْتَمِدُ إلاَّ قَوْلَهُ، وَلا أَتَمَسَّكُ إلاَّ بِحَبْلِهِ. بِكَ أَسْتَجِيرُ يا ذَا الْعَفْوِ وَالرِّضْوانِ مِنَ الظُّلْمِ وَالْعُدْوانِ، وَمِنْ غِيَرِ الزَّمانِ، وَتَواتُرِ الاَحْزانِ، وَمِنْ طَوارِقِ الْحَدَثَانِ، وَمِنِ انْقِضآءِ الْمُدَّةِ قَبْلَ التَّأَهُّبِ وَالْعُدَّةِ.وَإيَّاكَ أَسْتَرْشِدُ لِما فِيهِ الصَّلاحُ وَالاِصْلاحُ. وَبِكَ أَسْتَعِينُ فِيما يَقْتَرِنُ بِهِ النَّجاحُ وَالاِنْجاحُ. وَإيَّاكَ أَرْغَبُ فِي لِباسِ الْعافِيَةِ وَتَمامِها، وَشُمُولِ السَّلامَةِ وَدَوامِها، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ يارَبِّ مِنْ هَمَزاتِ الشَّياطِينِ، وَأَحْتَرِزُ بِسُلْطانِكَ مِنْ جَوْرِ السَّلاطِينِ، فَتَقَبَّلْ ما كانَ مِنْ صَلاتِي وَصَوْمِي، واجْعَلْ غدي وَمَا بَعْدَهُ أفَضَلَ من سَاعَتي وَيَوْمِي، وَأَعِزَّنِي فِي عَشِيرَتِي وَقَوْمِي، وَاحْفَظْنِي فِي يَقْظَتِي وَنَوْمِي، فَأَنْتَ اللَّهُ خَيْرٌ حافِظاً، وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ. أَللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أَبْرَأُ إلَيْكَ فِي يَوْمِي هذا وَ ما بَعْدَهُ مِنَ الأيام مِنَ الشِّرْكَ وَالالْحَادِ، وَأُخْلِصُ لَكَ دُعآئِي تَعَرُّضَاً لِلاِجابَةِ واُقيم على طاعتِكَ رجاءً للأِثابَةِ . فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد خَيْرِ خَلْقِكَ، الدَّاعِي إلَى حَقِّكَ، وَأَعِزَّنِي بِعِزِّكَ الَّذِي لا يُضامُ، وَاحْفَظْنِي بِعَيْنِك الَّتِي لاتَنامُ، وَاخْتِمْ بِالانْقِطَاعِ إلَيْكَ أَمْرِي، وَبِالْمَغْفِرَةِ عُمْرِي، إنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم إني أسألك برحمتك التي وسعت كل شيء وبقوتك التي قهرت بها كل شيء وخضع لها كل شيء وذلّ لها كل شيء وبجبروتك التي غلبت بها كل شيء وبعزتك التي لا يقوم لها شيء وبعظمتك التي ملأت كل شيء وبسلطانك الذي علا كل شيء وبوجهك الباقي بعد فناء كل شيء وبأسمائك التي ملأت أركان كل شيء وبعلمك الذي أحاط بكل شيء وبنور وجهك الذي أضاء له كل شيء يا نور يا قدوس يا أول الأولين ويا آخر الآخرين.  اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب التي تهتك العصم، اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب التي تنزل النقم، اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب التي تغير النعم، اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب التي تحبس الدعاء، اللهم اغفر لي الذنوب التي تنزل البلاء، اللهم اغفر لي كل ذنب أذنبته وكل خطيئة أخطأتها.  اللهم إني أتقرب إليك بذكرك وأستشفع بك إلى نفسك، وأسألك بجودك أن تدنيني من قربك وأن توزعني شكرك وأن تلهمني ذكرك، اللهم إني أسألك سؤال خاضع متذلل خاشع أن تسامحني وترحمني وتجعلني بقسمك راضياً قانعا وفي جميع الأحوال متواضعا، اللهم وأسألك سؤال من اشتدت فاقته وأنزل بك عند الشدائد حاجته وعظم فيما عندك رغبته، اللهم عظم سلطانك وعلا مكانك وخفي مكرك وظهر أمرك وغلب قهرك وجرت قدرتك ولا يمكن الفرار من حكومتك، اللهم لا أجد لذنوبي غافرا ولا لقبائحي ساترا ولا لشيء من عملي القبيح بالحسن مبدلاً غيرك، لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي وتجرأت بجهلي وسكنت إلى قديم ذكرك لي ومنك علي.  وصل اللهم على محمد عبدك ورسولك وعلى آل محمد وعلى الأئمة الصالحين من صحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم مولاي كم من قبيح سترته وكم من فادح من البلاء أقلته وكم من عثار وقيته وكم من مكروه دفعته وكم من ثناء جميل لست أهلاً له نشرته، اللهم عظم بلائي وأفرط بي سوء حالي وقصرت بي أعمالي وقعدت بي أغلالي وحبسني عن نفعي بعد آمالي وخدعتني الدنيا بغرورها ونفسي بجنايتها ومطالي يا سيدي فأسألك بعزتك أن لا يحجب عنك دعائي سوء عملي وفعالي ولا تفضحني بخفي ما اطلعت عليه من سري ولا تعاجلني بالعقوبة على ما عملته في خلواتي من سوء فعلي وإساءتي ودوام تفريطي وجهالتي وكثرة شهواتي وغفلتي، وكن اللهم بعزتك لي في كل الأحوال رؤوفاً وعليّ في جميع الأمور عطوفاً، إلهي وربي من لي غيرك أسأله كشف ضري والنظر في أمري، إلهي ومولاي أجريت عليّ حكماً اتبعت فيه هوى نفسي ولم أحترس فيه من تزيين عدوي فغرني بما أهوى وأسعده على ذلك القضاء فتجاوزت بما جرى عليّ من ذلك بعض حدودك وخالفت بعض أوامرك فلك الحمد عليّ في جميع ذلك ولا حجة لي فيما جرى عليّ فيه قضاؤك وألزمني حكمك وبلاؤك، وقد أتيتك يا إلهي بتقصيري وإسرافي على نفسي معتذراً نادماً منكسراً مستقيلاً مستغفراً منيباً مقراً مذعناً معترفاً لا أجد مفراً مما كان مني ولا مفزعاً أتوجه إليه في أمري غير قبولك عذري وإدخالك إياي في سعة من رحمتك.  وصل اللهم على محمد عبدك ورسولك وعلى آل محمد وعلى الأئمة الصالحين من صحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللهم اقبل عذري وارحم شدة ضري وفكني من شد وثاقي يا رب ارحم ضعف بدني ورقة جلدي ودقة عظمي يا من بدأ خلقي وذكري وتربيتي وبري وتغذيتي هبني لابتداء كرمك وسالف برك بي، يا إلهي وسيدي وربي أتراك معذبي بنارك بعد توحيدك وبعدما انطوى عليه قلبي من معرفتك ولهج به لساني من ذكرك واعتقده ضميري من حبك وبعد صدق اعترافي خاضعاً لربوبيتك، هيهات أنت أكرم من أن تضيع من ربيته أو تبعد من أدنيته أو تشرد من آويته أو تسلم إلى البلاء من كفيته ورحمته، وليت شعري يا سيدي وإلهي ومولاي أتسلط النار على وجوه خرت لعظمتك ساجدة وعلى ألسن نطقت بتوحيدك صادقة وبشكرك مادحة وعلى قلوب اعترفت بإلهيتك محققة وعلى ضمائر حوت من العلم بك حتى صارت خاشعة وعلى جوارح سعت إلى أوطان تعبدك طائعة وأشارت باستغفارك مذعنة، ما هكذا الظن بك ولا أخبرنا بفضلك عنك يا كريم يا رب وأنت تعلم ضعفي عن قليل من بلاء الدنيا وعقوباتها وما يجري فيها من المكاره على أهلها على أن ذلك بلاء ومكروه قليل مكثه يسير بقاؤه قصير مدته فكيف احتمالي لبلاء الآخرة وجليل وقوع المكاره فيها وهو بلاء تطول مدته ويدوم مقامه ولا يخفف عن أهله لأنه لا يكون إلا عن غضبك وانتقامك وسخطك وهذا ما لا تقوم له السماوات والأرض.اللهم اغفر لي وتجاوز عن خطئي أنت القادر على ذلك  وصل اللهم على محمد عبدك ورسولك وعلى آل محمد وعلى الأئمة الصالحين من صحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

يا سيدي فكيف بي وأنا عبدك الضعيف الذليل الحقير المسكين المستكين، يا إلهي وربي وسيدي ومولاي لأي الأمور إليك أشكو ولما منها أضج وأبكي لأليم العذاب وشدته أم لطول البلاء ومدته فلأن صيرتني للعقوبات مع أعدائك وجمعت بيني وبين أهل بلائك وفرقت بيني وبين أحبائك وأوليائك، فهبني يا سيدي ومولاي وربي صبرت على عذابك فكيف أصبر على فراقك وهبني صبرت على حر نارك فكيف أصبر عن النظر إلى كرامتك أم كيف أسكن في النار ورجائي عفوك، فبعزتك يا سيدي ومولاي أقسم صادقاً لئن تركتني ناطقا لأضجن إليك بين أهلها ضجيج الآملين ولأصرخن إليك صراخ المستصرخين ولأبكين عليك بكاء الفاقدين ولأنادينك أين كنت يا ولي المؤمنين يا غاية آمال العارفين يا غياث المستغيثين يا حبيب قلوب الصادقين ويا إله العالمين.    وصل اللهم على محمد عبدك ورسولك وعلى آل محمد وعلى الأئمة الصالحين من صحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أتراك سبحانك يا إلهي وبحمدك تسمع في النار صوت عبد مسلم سجن فيها بمخالفته وذاق طعم عذابها بمعصيته وحبس بين أطباقها بجرمه وجريرته وهو يضج إليك ضجيج مؤمل لرحمتك ويناديك بلسان أهل توحيدك ويتوسل إليك بربوبيتك يا مولاي فكيف يبقى في العذاب وهو يرجو ما سلف من حلمك أم كيف تؤلمه النار وهو يأمل فضلك في عتقه منها أم كيف يحرقه لهيبها وأنت تسمع صوته وترى مكانه أم كيف يشتمل عليه زفيرها وأنت تعلم ضعفه أم كيف يتقلقل بين أطباقها وأنت تعلم صدقه أم كيف تزجره زبانيتها وهو يناديك يا ربه أم كيف يرجو فضلك في عتقه منها فتتركه فيها هيهات ما ذلك الظن بك ولا المعروف من فضلك ولا مشبه لما عاملت به الموحدين من برك وإحسانك فباليقين أقطع لولا ما حكمت به من تعذيب جاحديك وقضيت به من إخلاد معانديك لجعلت النار كلها برداً وسلاماً وما كان لأحد فيها مقراً ولا مقاماً لكنك تقدست أسماؤك أقسمت أن تملأها من الكافرين من الجنة والناس أجمعين وان تخلد فيها المعاندين وأنت جل ثناؤك قلت مبتدئاً وتطولت بالإنعام متكرماً أفمن كان مؤمناً كمن كان فاسقاً لا يستوون.  إلهي وسيدي فسألك بالقدرة التي قدرتها وبالقضية التي حتمتها حكمتها وغلبت من عليه أجريتها أن تهب لي في هذه الليلة وفي هذه الساعة كل جرم أجرمته وكل ذنب أذنبته وكل قبيح أسررته وكل جهل عملته كتمته أو أعلنته أخفيته أو أظهرته وكل سيئة أمرت بإثباتها الكرام الكاتبين الذين وكلتهم بحفظ ما يكون مني وجعلتهم شهوداً عليّ مع جوارحي وكنت أنت الرقيب عليّ من ورائهم والشاهد لما خفي عنهم وبرحمتك أخفيته وبفضلك سترته وأن توفر حظي من كل خير أنزلته أو إحسان فضلته أو بر نشرته أو رزق بسطته أو خطأ تستره يا رب يا رب يا رب.     وصل اللهم على محمد عبدك ورسولك وعلى آل محمد وعلى الأئمة الصالحين من صحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.

----------


## abo_malek_ali

هذا ما نحتاجه والله 
شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> هذا ما نحتاجه والله 
> شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير

 *وجزاك كل خير يا أخي الحبيب،
زمان عليك،
إن شاء الله تستمر تشرفني في موضوعاتي في الاستراحة،
يعني تآنسني في في الدوام وخارج الدوام.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

يا إلهي وسيدي ومولاي ومالك رقي يا من بيده ناصيتي يا عليماً بضري ومسكنتي يا خبيراً بفقري وفاقتي يا رب يا رب يا رب أسألك بحقك وقدسك وأعظم صفاتك وأسمائك أن تجعل أوقاتي من الليل والنهار بذكرك معمورة وبخدمتك موصولة وأعمالي عندك مقبولة حتى تكون أعمالي وأورادي كلها ورداً واحداً وحالي في خدمتك سرمداً يا سيدي يا من عليه معولي يا من إليه شكوت أحوالي يا رب يا رب يا رب قو على خدمتك جوارحي واشدد على العزيمة جوانحي وهب لي الجد في خشيتك والدوام في الإتصال بخدمتك حتى أسرح إليك في ميادين السابقين وأسرع إليك في البارزين وأشتاق إلى قربك في المشتاقين وأدنو منك دنو المخلصين وأخافك مخافة الموقنين وأجتمع في جوارك مع المؤمنين.  اللهم ومن أرادني بسوء فأرده ومن كادني فكده واجعلني من أحسن عبيدك نصيباً عندك وأقربهم منزلةً منك وأخصهم زلفةً لديك فإنه لا ينال ذلك إلا بفضلك وجد لي بجودك واعطف عليّ بمجدك واحفظني برحمتك واجعل لساني بذكرك لهجا وقلبي بحبك متيما ومنّ عليّ بحسن إجابتك وأقلني عثرتي واغفر زلتي فإنك قضيت على عبادك بعبادتك وأمرتهم بدعائك وضمنت لهم الإجابة فإليك يا رب نصبت وجهي وإليك يا رب مددت يدي فبعزتك استجب لي دعائي وبلغني مناي ولا تقطع من فضلك رجائي واكفني شر الجن والإنس من أعدائي يا سريع الرضا اغفر لمن لا يملك إلا الدعاء فإنك فعال لما تشاء يا من اسمه دواء وذكره شفاء وطاعته غنى ارحم من رأس ماله الرجاء وسلاحه البكاء يا سابغ النعم يا دافع النقم يا نور المستوحشين في الظلم يا عالماً لا يُعلم صل على محمد وآل محمد وافعل بي ما أنت أهله وصلى الله على رسوله والأئمة الميامين من آله وأزواجه وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أَللَّهُمَّ يَا مَنْ لا يَصِفُهُ نَعْتُ الْوَاصِفِينَ، وَيَا مَنْ لاَ يُجَاوِزُهُ رَجَاءُ الرَّاجِينَ، وَيَا مَنْ لاَ يَضِيعُ لَدَيْهِ أَجْرُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ، وَيَا مَنْ هُوَ مُنْتَهَى خَوْفِ الْعَابِدِيْنَ، وَيَا مَنْ هُوَ غَايَةُ خَشْيَةِ الْمُتَّقِينَ. هَذا مَقَامُ مَنْ تَدَاوَلَتْهُ أَيْدِي الذُّنُوبِ، وَقَادَتْهُ أَزِمَّةُ الْخَطَايَا، وَاسْتَحْوَذَ عَلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ، فَقَصَّرَ عَمَّا أَمَرْتَ بِهِ تَفْرِيطَاً، وَتَعَاطى مَا نَهَيْتَ عَنْهُ تَعْزِيراً، كَالْجاهِلِ بِقُدْرَتِكَ عَلَيْهِ، أَوْ كَالْمُنْكِرِ فَضْلَ إحْسَانِكَ إلَيْهِ، حَتَّى إذَا انْفَتَحَ لَهُ بَصَرُ الْهُدَى، وَتَقَشَّعَتْ عَنْهُ سَحَائِبُ الْعَمَى أَحْصَى مَا ظَلَمَ بِهِ نَفْسَهُ، وَفَكَّرَ فِيمَا خَالَفَ بِهِ رَبَّهُ، فَرَأى كَبِيْرَ عِصْيَانِهِ كَبِيْراً، وَجَلِيل مُخالفَتِهِ جَلِيْلاً، فَأَقْبَلَ نَحْوَكَ مُؤَمِّلاً لَكَ، مُسْتَحْيِيَاً مِنْكَ، وَوَجَّهَ رَغْبَتَهُ إلَيْكَ ثِقَةً بِكَ، فَأَمَّكَ بِطَمَعِهِ يَقِيناً، وَقَصَدَكَ بِخَوْفِهِ إخْلاَصَاً، قَدْ خَلاَ طَمَعُهُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَطْمُوع فِيهِ غَيْرِكَ، وَأَفْرَخَ رَوْعُهُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَحْذُور مِنْهُ سِوَاكَ، فَمَثَّلَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْـكَ مُتَضَرِّعـاً، وَغَمَّضَ بَصَرَهُ إلَى الارْضِ مُتَخَشِّعَاً، وَطَأطَأَ رَأسَهُ لِعِزَّتِكَ مُتَذَلِّلاً، وَأَبَثَّكَ مِنْ سِرِّهِ مَا أَنْتَ أَعْلَمُ بِهِ مِنْهُ خَضُوعاً، وَعَدَّدَ مِنْ ذُنُوبِهِ مَا أَنْتَ أَحْصَى لَهَا خُشُوعاً وَاسْتَغَاثَ بِكَ مِنْ عَظِيمِ مَاوَقَعَ بِهِ فِي عِلْمِكَ وَقَبِيحِ مَا فَضَحَهُ فِي حُكْمِكَ مِنْ ذُنُوب أدْبَرَتْ لَذَّاتُهَا فَذَهَبَتْ، وَأَقَامَتْ تَبِعَاتُهَا فَلَزِمَتْ، لا يُنْكِرُ يَا إلهِي عَدْلَكَ إنْ عَاقَبْتَهُ، وَلا يَسْتَعْظِمُ عَفْوَكَ إنْ عَفَوْتَ عَنْهُ وَرَحِمْتَهُ; لاِنَّكَ الرَّبُّ الْكَرِيمُ الَّذِي لا يَتَعَاظَمُهُ غُفْرَانُ الذَّنْبِ الْعَظِيم. أَللَّهُمَّ فَهَا أَنَا ذَا قَدْ جئْتُكَ مُطِيعاً لاِمْرِكَ فِيمَا أَمَرْتَ بِهِ مِنَ الدُّعَاءِ، مَتَنَجِّزاً وَعْدَكَ فِيمَا وَعَدْتَ بِهِ مِنَ الاجَابَةِ إذْ تَقُولُ (اُدْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ).   وصل اللهم على محمد وآل محمد وافعل بي ما أنت أهله وصلى الله على رسوله والأئمة الميامين من آله وأزواجه وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه وَالْقَنِي بِمَغْفِـرَتِكَ كَمَا لَقِيتُكَ بِـإقْرَارِي وَارْفَعْنِي عَنْ مَصَارعِ الذُّنُوبِ كَمَا وَضَعْتُ لَكَ نَفْسِي وَاسْتُرْنِي بِسِتْرِكَ كَمَا تَأَنَّيْتَنِي عَنِ الانْتِقَامِ مِنِّي. أللَّهُمَّ وَثَبِّتْ فِي طَاعَتِكَ نِيَّتِيْ، وَأَحْكِمْ فِي عِبَادَتِكَ بَصِيـرَتِي، وَوَفِّقْنِي مِنَ الاَعْمَالِ لِمَا تَغْسِلُ بِهِ دَنَسَ الخَطَايَا عَنِّي، وَتَوَفَّنِي عَلَى مِلَّتِكَ وَمِلَّةِ نَبِيِّكَ مُحَمَّد عَلَيْهِ السَّـلامُ إذَا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي. أللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أَتُـوبُ إلَيْـكَ فِي مَقَامِي هَذَا مِنْ كَبَائِرِ ذُنُوبِي وَصَغَائِرِهَا وَبَوَاطِنِ سَيِّئآتِي وَظَوَاهِرِهَا، وَسَوالِفِ زَلاَّتِي وَحَوَادِثِهَا، تَوْبَةَ مَنْ لا يُحَدِّثُ نَفْسَهُ بِمَعْصِيَة، وَلاَ يُضْمِرُ أَنْ يَعُودَ فِي خَطِيئَة، وَقَدْ قُلْتَ يَا إلهِي فِي مُحْكَمِ كِتابِكَ إنَّكَ تَقْبَلُ التَّوْبَةَ عَنْ عِبَادِكَ، وَتَعْفُو عَنِ السَّيِّئآتِ، وَتُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ، فَاقْبَلْ تَوْبَتِي كَمَا وَعَدْتَ وَأعْفُ عَنْ سَيِّئآتِي كَمَا ضَمِنْتَ، وَأَوْجِبْ لِي مَحَبَّتَكَ كَمَا شَـرَطْتَ، وَلَـكَ يَـا رَبِّ شَـرْطِي أَلاّ أَعُودَ فِي مَكْرُوهِكَ، وَضَمَانِي أَلاّ أَرْجِعَ فِي مَذْمُومِكَ، وَعَهْدِي أَنْ أَهْجُرَ جَمِيعَ مَعَاصِيكَ. أللَّهُمَّ إنَّكَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا عَمِلْتُ فَاغْفِرْ لِي مَا عَلِمْتَ، وَاصْرِفْنِي بِقُدْرَتِكَ إلَى مَا أَحْبَبْتَ. أللَّهُمَّ وَعَلَيَّ تَبِعَاتٌ قَدْ حَفِظْتُهُنَّ، وَتَبِعَاتٌ قَدْ نَسيتُهُنَّ، وَكُلُّهُنَّ بِعَيْنِكَ الَّتِي لاَ تَنَـامُ، وَعِلْمِكَ الَّذِي لا يَنْسَى فَعَوِّضْ مِنْهَا أَهْلَهَا وَاحْطُطْ عَنّي وِزْرَهَا، وَخَفِّفْ عَنِّي ثِقْلَهَا، وَاعْصِمْنِي مِنْ أَنْ اُقَارِفَ مِثْلَهَا. أللَّهُمَّ وَإنَّهُ لاَ وَفَاءَ لِي بِالتَّوْبَةِ إلاَّ بِعِصْمَتِكَ، وَلا اسْتِمْسَاكَ بِي عَنِ الْخَطَايَا إلاَّ عَنْ قُوَّتِكَ، فَقَوِّنِي بِقُوَّة كَافِيَة، وَتَوَلَّنِي بِعِصْمَة مَانِعَة. أللَّهُمَّ أَيُّما عَبْد تَابَ إلَيْكَ وَهُوَ فِي عِلْمِ الْغَيْبِ عِنْدَكَ فَاسِخٌ لِتَوْبَتِهِ وَعَائِدٌ فِي ذَنْبِهِ وَخَطِيئَتِهِ فَإنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أنْ أَكُوْنَ كَذلِكَ، فَاجْعَلْ تَوْبَتِي هَذِهِ تَوْبَةً لا أَحْتَاجُ بَعْدَهَا إلَى تَوْبَة، تَوْبَةً مُوجِبَةً لِمَحْوِ مَا سَلَفَ،  وصل اللهم على محمد وآل محمد وافعل بي ما أنت أهله وصلى الله على رسوله والأئمة الميامين من آله وأزواجه وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أَعْتَـذِرُ إلَيْـكَ مِنْ جَهْلِي، وَأَسْتَـوْهِبُـكَ سُوْءَ فِعْلِي، فَـاضْمُمْنِي إلَى كَنَفِ رَحْمَتِكَ تَطَوُّلاً، وَاسْتُرْنِي بِسِتْرِ عَافِيَتِكَ تَفَضُّلاً. أللَّهُمَّ وَإنِّي أَتُوبُ إلَيْكَ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا خَالَفَ إرَادَتَكَ أَوْ زَالَ عَنْ مَحَبَّتِـكَ مِنْ خَـطَرَاتِ قَلْبِي وَلَحَـظَاتِ عَيْنِي وَحِكَايَاتِ لِسَانِي، تَوْبَةً تَسْلَمُ بِهَا كُلُّ جَارِحَة عَلَى حِيَالِهَا مِنْ تَبِعَاتِكَ، وَتَأْمَنُ مِمَّا يَخَافُ الْمُعْتَدُونَ مِنْ أَلِيْمِ سَطَوَاتِكَ. أَللَّهُمَّ فَارْحَمْ وَحْدَتِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ، وَوَجِيبَ قَلْبِي مِنْ خَشْيَتِكَ، وَاضْطِرَابَ أَرْكَانِي مِنْ هَيْبَتِكَ، فَقَدْ أَقَامَتْنِي يَا رَبِّ ذُنُوبِي مَقَامَ الْخِزْيِ بِفِنَائِكَ، فَإنْ سَكَتُّ لَمْ يَنْطِقْ عَنِّي أَحَدٌ، وَإنْ شَفَعْتُ فَلَسْتُ بِأَهْلِ الشَّفَاعَةِ. أَللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وَشَفِّعْ فِي خَطَايَـايَ كَرَمَكَ، وَعُدْ عَلَى سَيِّئاتِي بِعَفْوِكَ، وَلاَ تَجْزِنِي جَزَآئِي مِنْ عُقُوبَتِكَ وَابْسُطْ عَلَيَّ طَوْلَكَ وَجَلِّلْنِي بِسِتْرِكَ، وَافْعَلْ بِي فِعْلَ عَزِيز تَضَرَّع إلَيْهِ عَبْدٌ ذَلِيلٌ فَرَحِمَهُ، أَوْ غَنِيٍّ تَعَرَّضَ لَهُ عَبْدٌ فَقِيرٌ فَنَعَشَهُ. أللَّهُمَّ لاَ خَفِيرَ لِي مِنْكَ فَلْيَخْفُرْنِيْ عِزُّكَ، وَلا شَفِيعَ لِيْ إلَيْكَ فَلْيَشْفَعْ لِي فَضْلُكَ، وَقَدْ أَوْجَلَتْنِي خَطَايَايَ فَلْيُؤْمِنِّي عَفْوُكَ، فَمَا كُلُّ مَا نَطَقْتُ بِهِ عَنْ جَهْل مِنِّي بِسُوْءِ أَثَرِي، وَلاَ نِسيَان لِمَا سَبَقَ مِنْ ذَمِيمِ فِعْلِي، وَلكِنْ لِتَسْمَعَ سَمَاؤُكَ وَمَنْ فِيْهَـا، وَأَرْضُكَ وَمَنْ عَلَيْهَا مَا أَظْهَرْتُ لَكَ مِنَ النَّدَمِ، وَلَجَـأتُ إلَيْكَ فِيـهِ مِنَ التَّوْبَـةِ، فَلَعَـلَّ بَعْضَهُمْ بِرَحْمَتِكَ يَرْحَمُنِي لِسُوءِ مَوْقِفِي، أَوْ تُدْرِكُهُ الرِّقَّةُ عَلَىَّ لِسُوءِ حَالِي فَيَنَالَنِي مِنْهُ بِدَعْوَة أَسْمَعُ لَدَيْكَ مِنْ دُعَائِي، أَوْ شَفَاعَـة أَوْكَدُ عِنْـدَكَ مِنْ شَفَاعَتِي تَكُونُ بِهَا نَجَاتِي مِنْ غَضَبِكَ وَفَوْزَتِي بِرضَاكَ. أللَّهُمَّ إنْ يَكُنِ النَّدَمُ تَوْبَةً إلَيْكَ فَأَنَا أَنْدَمُ اْلنَّادِمِينَ، وَإنْ يَكُنِ التَّرْكُ لِمَعْصِيَتِكَ إنَابَةً فَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُنِيبينَ، وَإنْ يَكُنِ الاسْتِغْفَارُ حِطَّةً لِلذُّنُوبِ فَإنَي لَكَ مِنَ الْمُسْتَغْفِرِينَ. اللَّهُمَّ فَكَمَا أَمَرْتَ بِالتَّوْبَةِ وَضَمِنْتَ الْقَبُولَ وَحَثَثْتَ عَلَى الدُّعَـآءِ وَوَعَدْتَ الاجَابَةَ، فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدِ وَآلِهِ وَاقْبَلْ تَوْبَتِي وَلاَ تَرْجِعْني مَرجَعَ الغَيبَةِ منْ رَحْمَتِك إنَّكَ أَنْتَ التَّوَّابُ عَلَى الْمُذْنِبِينَ، وَالرَّحِيمُ لِلْخَاطِئِينَ الْمُنِيبِينَ. أللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وصحبه كَمَا هَدَيْتَنَا بِهِ وَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وصحبه كَمَا اسْتَنْقَذْتَنَا بِهِ، وَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وصحبه صَلاَةً تَشْفَعُ لَنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَيَوْمَ الْفَاقَةِ إلَيْكَ، إنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْء قَدِيرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْكَ يَسِيرٌ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أَللَّهمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه وَبَلِّغْ بِإيْمَانِي أكْمَلَ الاِيْمَانِ، وَاجْعَلْ يَقِينِي أَفْضَلَ الْيَقِينِ، وَانْتَهِ بِنِيَّتِي إلَى أَحْسَنِ النِّيَّـاتِ، وَبِعَمَلِي إلى أَحْسَنِ الاعْمَالِ. أللَّهُمَّ وَفِّرْ بِلُطْفِكَ نِيَّتِي، وَصَحِّحْ بِمَـا عِنْدَكَ يَقِينِي، وَاسْتَصْلِحْ بِقُدْرَتِكَ مَا فَسَدَ مِنِّي، وَاكْفِنِي مَا يَشْغَلُنِي الاهْتِمَامُ بِهِ، وَاسْتَعْمِلْنِي بِمَا تَسْأَلُنِي غَداً عَنْهُ وَاسْتَفْرِغْ أَيَّامِي فِيمَا خَلَقْتَنِي لَهُ، وَأَغْنِنِي وَأَوْسِعْ عَلَىَّ فِي رِزْقِكَ، وَلاَ تَفْتِنِّي بِالنَّظَرِ، وَأَعِزَّنِي، وَلا تَبْتَلِيَنِّي بِالْكِبْرِ، وَعَبِّدْنِي لَكَ وَلاَ تُفْسِد عِبَادَتِي بِالْعُجْبِ، وَأَجْرِ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى يَدَيَّ الْخَيْرَ، وَلا تَمْحَقْهُ بِالْمَنِّ، وَهَبْ لِي مَعَـالِيَ الاَخْـلاَقِ، وَاعْصِمْنِي مِنَ الْفَخْرِ، وَلا تَـرْفَعْنِي فِيْ النَّاسِ دَرَجَـةً إلاّ حَطَطْتَنِي عِنْدَ نَفْسِي مِثْلَهَا، وَلا تُحْدِثْ لِي عِزّاً ظَاهِرَاً إلاّ أَحْدَثْتَ لِي ذِلَّةً بَاطِنَةً عِنْدَ نَفْسِي بِقَدَرِهَا.  
وصَلِّ أَللَّهمَّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أَللَّهمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه، وَمَتِّعْنِي بِهُدىً صَالِح لا أَسْتَبْدِلُ بِهِ، وَطَرِيقَةِ حَقٍّ لا أَزِيْغُ عَنْهَا، وَنِيَّةِ رُشْد لاَ أَشُكُّ فِيْهَا وَعَمِّرْنِي مَا كَانَ عُمْرِيْ بِذْلَةً فِي طَاعَتِكَ، فَإذَا كَانَ عُمْرِي مَرْتَعَاً لِلشَّيْطَانِ فَـاقْبِضْنِي إلَيْـكَ قَبْـلَ أَنْ يَسْبِقَ مَقْتُـكَ إلَيَّ، أَوْ يَسْتَحْكِمَ غَضَبُكَ عَلَيَّ. أللَّهُمَّ لا تَدَعْ خَصْلَةً تُعَابُ مِنِّي إلاّ أَصْلَحْتَهَا، وَلا عَائِبَةً اُؤَنَّبُ بِهَا إلاّ حَسَّنْتَهَا، وَلاَ اُكْـرُومَـةً فِيَّ نَاقِصَةً إلاّ أَتْمَمْتَهَا،  وَأَبْدِلْنِي مِنْ بِغْضَةِ أَهْلِ الشَّنَئانِ الْمَحَبَّةَ وَمِنْ حَسَدِ أَهْلِ الْبَغْيِ الْمَوَدَّةَ، وَمِنْ ظِنَّةِ أَهْلِ الصَّلاَحِ الثِّقَةَ، وَمِنْ عَدَاوَةِ الاَدْنَيْنَ الْوَلايَةَ، وَمِنْ عُقُوقِ ذَوِي الاَرْحَامِ الْمَبَرَّةَ، ومِنْ خِـذْلانِ الاَقْرَبِينَ النُّصْـرَةَ، وَمِنْ حُبِّ الْمُدَارِينَ تَصْحيحَ الْمِقَةِ، وَمِنْ رَدِّ الْمُلاَبِسِينَ كَرَمَ الْعِشْرَةِ، وَمِنْ مَرَارَةِ خَوْفِ الظَّالِمِينَ حَلاَوَةَ الاَمَنَةِ.  
وصَلِّ أَللَّهمَّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه، وسلم تسليماً يليق بجلالك.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أَللَّهمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه، وَاجْعَلْ لِيْ يَداً عَلَى مَنْ ظَلَمَنِي وَلِسَـاناً عَلَى مَنْ خَـاصَمَنِي وَظَفَراً بِمَنْ عَانَدَنِي وَهَبْ لِي مَكْراً عَلَى مَنْ كَايَدَنِي وَقُدْرَةً عَلَى مَنِ اضْطَهَدَنِي وَتَكْذِيباً لِمَنْ قَصَبَنِي وَسَلاَمَةً مِمَّنْ تَوَعِّدَنِي وَوَفِّقْنِي لِطَاعَةِ مَنْ سَدَّدَنِي وَمُتَابَعَةِ مَنْ أَرْشَدَنِي 
أَللَّهمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه،  وَسَدِّدْنِي لاَِنْ أعَـارِضَ مَنْ غَشَّنِي بِالنُّصْـحِ، وَأَجْـزِيَ مَنْ هَجَرَنِي بِالْبِرِّ وَاُثِيبَ مَنْ حَرَمَنِي بِالْبَذْلِ وَاُكَافِيَ مَنْ قَطَعَنِي بِالصِّلَةِ واُخَـالِفَ مَنِ اغْتَابَنِي إلَى حُسْنِ الذِّكْرِ، وَأَنْ أَشْكرَ الْحَسَنَةَ وَاُغْضِيَ عَنِ السَّيِّئَـةِ.
أَللَّهمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه،  وَحَلِّنِي بِحِلْيَـةِ الصَّالِحِينَ، وَأَلْبِسْنِي زِينَةَالمُتَّقِينَ فِيْ بَسْطِ الْعَدْلِ وَكَظْمِ الْغَيْظِ وَإطْفَاءِ النَّائِرَةِ وَضَمِّ أَهْلِ الْفُرْقَةِ وَإصْلاَحِ ذَاتِ الْبَيْنِ وَإفْشَاءِ الْعَارِفَةِ، وَسَتْرِ الْعَائِبَةِ، وَلِينِ الْعَرِيكَةِ، وَخَفْضِ الْجَنَـاحِ، وَحُسْنِ السِّيرَةِ، وَسُكُونِ الرِّيـحِ، وَطِيْبِ الْمُخَالَقَـةِ، وَالسَّبْقِ إلَى الْفَضِيلَةِ، وإيْثَارِ التَّفَضُّلِ، وَتَرْكِ التَّعْبِيرِ وَالافْضَالِ عَلَى غَيْرِ الْمُسْتَحِقِّ وَالـقَوْلِ بِالْحَقِّ وَإنْ عَـزَّ وَاسْتِقْلاَلِ الخَيْـرِ وَإنْ كَثُـرَ مِنْ قَـوْلِي وَفِعْلِي ، وَاسْتِكْثَارِ الشَّرِّ وَإنْ قَلَّ مِنْ قَوْلِي وَفِعْلِي، وَأكْمِلْ ذَلِكَ لِي بِدَوَامِ الطَّاعَةِ وَلُزُومِ الْجَمَاعَةِ وَرَفْضِ أَهْلِ الْبِدَعِ وَمُسْتَعْمِلِ الرَّأي الْمُخْتَرَعِ.
وصَلِّ أَللَّهمَّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه، وسلم تسليماً يليق بجلالك.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أَللَّهمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه، وَاجْعَلْ أَوْسَعَ رِزْقِكَ عَلَيَّ إذَا كَبُرتُ ، وَأَقْوَى قُوَّتِكَ فِيَّ إذَا نَصِبْتُ، وَلاَ تَبْتَلِيَنّي بِالكَسَلِ عَنْ عِبَادَتِكَ وَلا الْعَمَى عَنْ سَبِيلِكَ وَلاَ بِالتَّعَرُّضِ لِخِلاَفِ مَحَبَّتِكَ، وَلاَ مُجَامَعَةِ مَنْ تَفَرَّقَ عَنْكَ، وَلا مُفَارَقَةِ مَنِ اجْتَمَعَ إلَيْكَ. أللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْنِي أصُوْلُ بِكَ عِنْدَ الضَّرُورَةِ وَأَسْأَلُكَ عِنْدَ الْحَاجَةِ وَأَتَضَرَّعُ إلَيْكَ عِنْدَ الْمَسْكَنَةِ ، وَلا تَفْتِنّي بِالاسْتِعَانَةِ بِغَيْرِكَ إذَا اضْطُرِرْتُ، وَلا بِالْخُضُوعِ لِسُؤالِ غَيْرِكَ إذَا افْتَقَـرْتُ ، وَلاَ بِـالتَّضَـرُّعِ إلَى مَنْ دُونَـكَ إذَا رَهِبْتُ فَأَسْتَحِقَّ بِذلِكَ خِذْلانَكَ وَمَنْعَكَ وَإعْرَاضَكَ يَا أَرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِينَ. أللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْ مَا يُلْقِي الشَّيْطَانُ فِي رَوْعِي مِنَ التَّمَنِّي وَالتَّظَنِّي وَالْحَسَـدِ ذِكْـراً لِعَظَمَتِكَ، وَتَفَكُّراً فِي قُدْرَتِكَ، وَتَدْبِيراً عَلَى عَدُوِّكَ، وَمَا أَجْرَى عَلَى لِسَانِي مِنْ لَفْظَةِ فُحْش أَوْ هُجْر أَوْ شَتْمِ عِرْض أَوْ شَهَادَةِ بَاطِل أو اغْتِيَابِ مُؤْمِن غَائِبِ أَوْ سَبِّ حَاضِر، وَمَا أَشْبَهَ ذَلِكَ نُطْقاً بِالْحَمْدِ لَكَ وَإغْرَاقاً فِي الثَّنَاءِ عَلَيْكَ، وَذَهَاباً فِي تَمْجيدِكَ وَشُكْراً لِنِعْمَتِكَ وَاعْتِرَافاً بِإحْسَانِكَ وَإحْصَاءً لِمِنَنِكَ.  
وصَلِّ أَللَّهمَّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه، وسلم تسليماً يليق بجلالك.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أَللَّهمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه،  وَلاَ اُظْلَمَنَّ وَأَنْتَ مُطِيقٌ لِلدَّفْعِ عَنِّي، وَلا أَظْلِمَنَّ وَأَنْتَ القَادِرُ عَلَى الْقَبْضِ مِنِّي، وَلاَ أَضِلَّنَّ وَقَدْ أَمْكَنَتْكَ هِدَايَتِي، وَلاَ أَفْتَقِرَنَّ وَمِنْ عِنْدِكَ وُسْعِي، وَلا أَطْغَيَنَّ وَمِنْ عِنْدِكَ وُجْدِي. أللَّهُمَّ إلَى مَغْفِرَتِكَ وَفَدْتُ، وَإلَى عَفْوِكَ قَصَـدْتُ، وَإلَى تَجَـاوُزِكَ اشْتَقْتُ، وَبِفَضْلِكَ وَثِقْتُ، وَلَيْسَ عِنْدِي مَا يُوجِبُ لِي مَغْفِرَتَكَ، وَلاَ فِي عَمَلِي مَا أَسْتَحِقُّ بِهِ عَفْوَكَ، وَمَا لِي بَعْدَ أَنْ حَكَمْتُ عَلَى نَفْسِي إلاَّ فَضْلُكَ، 
فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وَتَفَضَّلْ عَلَيَّ أللَّهُمَّ وَأَنْطِقْنِي بِالْهُـدى، وَأَلْهِمْنِي ألتَّقْـوَى وَوَفِّقْنِي لِلَّتِيْ هِيَ أَزْكَى وَاسْتَعْمِلْنِي بِمَا هُوَ أَرْضَى. أللَّهُمَّ اسْلُكْ بِيَ الـطَّرِيقَـةَ الْمُثْلَى، وَاجْعَلْنِي عَلَى مِلَّتِكَ أَمُوتُ وَأَحْيَى.
وصَلِّ أَللَّهمَّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه، وسلم تسليماً يليق بجلالك.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أَللَّهمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه،  وَمَتِّعْنِي بِالاقْتِصَادِ، وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ أَهْلِ السَّدَادِ، وَمِنْ أَدِلَّةِ الرَّشَادِ، وَمِنْ صَالِحِي الْعِبَادِ، وَارْزُقْنِي فَوْزَ الْمَعَادِ، وَسَلاَمَةَ الْمِرْصَادِ. أللَّهُمَّ خُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ مِنْ نَفْسِي مَـا يُخَلِّصُهَـا، وَأَبْق لِنَفْسِي مِنْ نَفْسِي مَـا يُصْلِحُهَا ; فَإنَّ نَفْسِي هَالِكَةٌ أَوْ تَعْصِمَهَا. أَللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ عُدَّتِي إنْ حَزَنْتُ، وَأَنْتَ مُنْتَجَعِي إنْ حُرِمْتُ، وَبِكَ استِغَاثَتِي إنْ كَرِثْتُ، وَعِنْدَكَ مِمَّا فَاتَ خَلَفٌ، وَلِمَا فَسَدَ صَلاَحٌ، وَفِيمَا أنْكَرْتَ تَغْييرٌ. فَامْنُنْ عَلَيَّ قَبْلَ الْبَلاءِ بِالْعَافِيَةِ، وَقَبْلَ الطَّلَبِ بِالْجِدةِ، وَقَبْلَ الضَّلاَلِ بِالرَّشَادِ، وَاكْفِنِي مَؤُونَةَ مَعَرَّةِ الْعِبَادِ، وَهَبْ لِيْ أَمْنَ يَوْمِ الْمَعَادِ، وَامْنَحنِي حُسْنَ الارْشَادِ. 
أَللَّهمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه، وَادْرَأ عَنّي بِلُطْفِـكَ، وَاغْـذُنِي بِنِعْمَتِكَ، وَأَصْلِحْنِي بِكَـرَمِـكَ، وَدَاوِنِي بصُنْعِـكَ، وَأَظِلَّنِيْ فِي ذَرَاكَ، وجَلِّلْنِي رِضَـاكَ، وَوَفِّقنِي إذَا اشْتَكَلَتْ عَلَيَّ الامُـورُ لاِهْـدَاهَـا، وَإذَا تَشَـابَهَتِ الاعْمَالُ لازْكَاهَا، وَإذَا تَنَاقَضَتِ الْمِلَلُ لاِرْضَاهَا.
وصَلِّ أَللَّهمَّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه، وسلم تسليماً يليق بجلالك.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أَللَّهمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه،  وَتَوِّجْنِي بِالْكِفَايَةِ، وَسُمْنِي حُسْنَ الْوِلايَةِ، وَهَبْ لِيْ صِدْقَ الْهِدَايَةِ، وَلا تَفْتِنِّي بِالسَّعَةِ، وَامْنَحْنِي حُسْنَ الدَّعَةِ، وَلا تَجْعَلْ عَيْشِي كَدّاً كَدّاً، وَلاَ تَرُدَّ دُعَائِي عَلَيَّ رَدّاً; فَإنِّي لا أَجْعَلُ لَكَ ضِدّاً وَلا أَدْعُو مَعَكَ نِدّاً. أللَّهُمَّ امْنَعْنِي مِنَ السَّـرَفِ وَحَصِّنْ رِزْقِي مِنَ التَّلَفِ، وَوَفِّرْ مَلَكَتِي بِالْبَرَكَةِ فِيهِ، وَأَصِبْ بِي سَبِيلَ الْهِدَايَةِ لِلْبِرِّ فِيمَا اُنْفِقُ مِنْهُ.  وَاكْفِنِي مَؤُونَةَ الاكْتِسَابِ، وَارْزُقْنِي مِنْ غَيْرِ احْتِسَاب، فَلاَ أَشْتَغِلَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِكَ بِالطَّلَبِ وَلا أَحْتَمِلَ إصْرَ تَبِعَاتِ الْمَكْسَبِ. أللَّهُمَّ فَأَطْلِبْنِي بِقُدْرَتِكَ مَا أَطْلُبُ، وَأَجِرْنِي بِعِزَّتِكَ مِمَّا أَرْهَبُ. 
أَللَّهمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه، أَللَّهمَّ لاَ تَبْتَذِلْ جَاهِي بِالاقْتارِ فَأَسْتَرْزِقَ أَهْلَ رِزْقِكَ، وَأَسْتَعْطِيَ شِرَارَ خَلْقِكَ، فَأفْتَتِنَ بِحَمْدِ مَنْ أَعْطَانِي، وَاُبْتَلَى بِـذَمِّ مَنْ مَنَعَنِي وَأَنْتَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ وَلِيُّ الاعْطَاءِ وَالْمَنْعِ، وَارْزُقْنِي صِحَّةً فِيْ عِبَادَة، وَفَراغاً فِي زَهَادَة، وَعِلْماً فِي اسْتِعمَـال، وَوَرَعـاً فِي إجْمَال. أللَّهُمَّ اخْتِمْ بِعَفْوِكَ أَجَلي، وَحَقِّقْ فِي رَجَاءِ رَحْمَتِكَ أَمَلِي، وَسَهِّلْ إلَى بُلُوغِ رِضَاكَ سُبُلِي، وَحَسِّن فِي جَمِيعِ أَحْوَالِيْ عَمَلِي. أللَّهُمَّ نَبِّهْنِي لِذِكْرِكَ فِي أَوْقَاتِ الْغَفْلَةِ، وَاسْتَعْمِلْنِي بِطَاعَتِـكَ فِي أَيَّامِ الْمُهْلَةِ وَانْهَجْ لِي إلى مَحَبَّتِكَ سَبيلاً سَهْلَةً أكْمِلْ لِي بِهَا خَيْرَ الدُّنْيَا وَالاخِـرَةِ. 
وصَلِّ أَللَّهمَّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وأزواجه وصحبه، وسلم تسليماً يليق بجلالك.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّي اَفْتَتِحُ الثَّناءَ بِحَمْدِكَ ، وَ اَنْتَ مُسَدِّدٌ لِلصَّوابِ بِمَّنِكَ ، وَ اَيْقَنْتُ اَنَّكَ اَنْتَ اَرْحَمُ الرّاحِمينَ في مَوْضِعِ الْعَفْوِ وَ الرَّحْمَةِ ، وَ اَشَدُّ الْمُعاقِبينَ في مَوْضِعِ النَّكالِ وَ النَّقِمَةِ ، وَ اَعْظَمُ الْمُتَجَبِّرِينَ في مَوْضِعِ الْكِبْرياءِ وَ الْعَظَمَةِ . 
اَللّـهُمَّ اَذِنْتَ لي في دُعائِكَ وَ مَسْأَلَتِكَ فَاسْمَعْ يا سَميعُ مِدْحَتي ، وَ اَجِبْ يا رَحيمُ دَعْوَتي ، وَ اَقِلْ يا غَفُورُ عَثْرَتي ، فَكَمْ يا اِلهي مِنْ كُرْبَة قَدْ فَرَّجْتَها وَ هُمُوم قَدْ كَشَفْتَها ، وَ عَثْرَةٍ قَدْ اَقَلْتَها ، وَ رَحْمَة قَدْ نَشَرْتَها ، وَ حَلْقَةِ بَلاء قَدْ فَكَكْتَها . 
اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ صاحِبَةً وَ لا وَلَداً ، وَ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَريكٌ في الْمُلْكِ ، وَ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلِىٌّ مِنَ الذُّلِّ وَ كَبِّرْهُ تَكْبيراً ، اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ بِجَميعِ مَحامِدِهِ كُلِّهَا ، عَلى جَميعِ نِعَمِهِ كُلِّها ، اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي لا مُضادَّ لَهُ في مُلْكِهِ ، وَ لا مُنازِعَ لَهُ في اَمْرِهِ ، اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي لا شَريكَ لَهُ في خَلْقِهِ ، وَ لا شَبيهَ لَهُ في عَظَمَتِهِ ، اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الْفاشي في الْخَلْقِ اَمْرُهُ وَ حَمْدُهُ،الظّاهِرِ بِالْكَرَمِ مَجْدُهُ ، الْباسِطِ بِالْجُودِ يَدَهُ ، الَّذي لا تَنْقُصُ خَزائِنُهُ ، وَ لا تَزيدُهُ كَثْرَةُ الْعَطاءِ إلاّ جُوداً وَ كَرَماً ، اِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَزيزُ الْوَهّابُ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّي اَسْاَلُكَ قَليلاً مِنْ كَثير ، مَعَ حاجَة بي اِلَيْهِ عَظيمَة وَ غِناكَ عَنْهُ قَديمٌ ، وَ هُوَ عِنْدي كَثيرٌ ، وَ هُوَ عَلَيْكَ سَهْلٌ يَسيرٌ ، اَللّـهُمَّ اِنَّ عَفْوَكَ عَنْ ذَنْبي ، وَ تَجاوُزَكَ عَنْ خَطيـئَتي ، وَ صَفْحَكَ عَنْ ظُلْمي وَ سِتْرَكَ عَنْ قَبيحِ عَمَلي ، وَ حِلْمَكَ عَنْ كَثيرِ جُرْمي عِنْدَ ما كانَ مِنْ خَطئي وَعَمْدي ، اَطْمَعَني في اَنْ اَسْأَلَكَ ما لا اَسْتَوْجِبُهُ مِنْكَ ، الَّذي رَزَقْتَني مِنْ رَحْمَتِكَ ، وَ اَرَيْتَني مَنْ قُدْرَتِكَ ، وَ عَرَّفْتَني مِنْ اِجابَتِكَ ، فَصِرْتُ اَدْعُوكَ آمِناً ، وَ اَسْاَلُكَ مُسْتَأنِساً ، لا خائِفاً وَ لا وَجِلاً ، مُدِلاًّ عَلَيْكَ فيـما قَصَدْتُ فيهِ اِلَيْكَ ، فَاِنْ اَبْطأَ عَنّي عَتَبْتُ بِجَهْلي عَلَيْكَ ، وَ لَعَلَّ الَّذي اَبْطأَ عَنّي هُوَ خَيْرٌ لي لِعِلْمِكَ بِعاقِبَةِ الاُْمُورِ ، فَلَمْ اَرَ مَوْلى كَريماً اَصْبَرَ عَلى عَبْد لَئيم مِنْكَ عَلَيَّ يا رَبِّ ، اِنَّكَ تَدْعُوني فَاُوَلّي عَنْكَ ، وَ تَتَحَبَّبُ اِلَيَّ فَاَتَبَغَّضُ اِلَيْكَ ، وَ تَتَوَدَّدُ اِلَىَّ فَلا اَقْبَلُ مِنْكَ ، كَاَنَّ لِيَ التَّطَوُّلَ عَلَيْكَ ، فَلَمْ يَمْنَعْكَ ذلِكَ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ لي ، وَ الاِْحْسانِ اِلَىَّ ، وَ التَّفَضُّلِ عَلَيَّ بِجُودِكَ وَ كَرَمِكَ ، فَارْحَمْ عَبْدَكَ الْجاهِلَ وَ جُدْ عَلَيْهِ بِفَضْلِ اِحْسانِكَ اِنَّكَ جَوادٌ كَريمٌ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ مالِكِ الْمُلْكِ ، مُجْرِي الْفُلْكِ ، مُسَخِّرِ الرِّياحِ ، فالِقِ الاِْصْباحِ ، دَيّانِ الدّينِ ، رَبِّ الْعَالَمينَ ، اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ عَلى حِلْمِهِ بَعْدَ عِلمِهِ ، وَ الْحَمْدُ للهِ عَلى عَفْوِهِ بَعْدَ قُدْرَتِهِ ، وَ الْحَمْدُ للهِ عَلى طُولِ اَناتِهِ في غَضَبِهِ ، وَ هُوَ قادِرٌ عَلى ما يُريدُ ، اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ خالِقِ الْخَلْقِ ، باسِطِ الرِّزْقِ ، فاِلقِ اَلاِْصْباحِ ذِي الْجَلالِ وَ الاِْكْرامِ وَ الْفَضْلِ وَ الاِْنْعامِ ، الَّذي بَعُدَ فَلا يُرى ، وَ قَرُبَ فَشَهِدَ النَّجْوى تَبارَكَ وَ تَعالى ، اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي لَيْسَ لَهُ مُنازِعٌ يُعادِلُهُ ، وَ لا شَبيهٌ يُشاكِلُهُ ، وَ لا ظَهيرٌ يُعاضِدُهُ ، قَهَرَ بِعِزَّتِهِ الاَْعِزّاءَ ، وَ تَواضَعَ لِعَظَمَتِهِ الْعُظَماءُ ، فَبَلَغَ بِقُدْرَتِهِ ما يَشاءُ ، اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي يُجيبُني حينَ اُناديهِ ، وَ يَسْتُرُ عَلَيَّ كُلَّ عَورَة وَ اَنَا اَعْصيهِ ، وَ يُعَظِّمُ الْنِّعْمَةَ عَلَىَّ فَلا اُجازيهِ ، فَكَمْ مِنْ مَوْهِبَة هَنيئَة قَدْ اَعْطاني ، وَ عَظيمَة مَخُوفَة قَدْ كَفاني ، وَ بَهْجَة مُونِقَة قَدْ اَراني ، فَاُثْني عَلَيْهِ حامِداً ، وَ اَذْكُرُهُ مُسَبِّحاً ، اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي لا يُهْتَكُ حِجابُهُ ، وَ لا يُغْلَقُ بابُهُ ، وَ لا يُرَدُّ سائِلُهُ ، وَ لا يُخَيَّبُ آمِلُهُ ، اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي يُؤْمِنُ الْخائِفينَ ، وَ يُنَجِّى الصّالِحينَ ، وَ يَرْفَعُ الْمُسْتَضْعَفينَ ، وَ يَضَعُ الْمُسْتَكْبِرينَ ، و يُهْلِكُ مُلُوكاً وَيَسْتَخْلِفُ آخَرينِ ، وَ الْحَمْدُ للهِ قاِصمِ الجَّبارينَ ، مُبيرِ الظّالِمينَ ، مُدْرِكِ الْهارِبينَ ، نَكالِ الظّالِمينَ صَريخِ الْمُسْتَصْرِخينَ ، مَوْضِعِ حاجاتِ الطّالِبينَ ، مُعْتَمَدِ الْمُؤْمِنينَ ، اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي مِنْ خَشْيَتِهِ تَرْعَدُ السَّماءُ وَ سُكّانُها ، وَ تَرْجُفُ الاَْرْضُ وَ عُمّارُها ، وَ تَمُوجُ الْبِحارُ وَ مَنْ يَسْبَحُ في غَمَراتِها ، اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي هَدانا لِهذا وَ ما كُنّا لِنَهْتَدِيَ لَوْلا اَنْ هَدانَا اللّهُ ، اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي يَخْلُقُ وَ لَمْ يُخْلَقْ ، وَ يَرْزُقُ وَ لا يُرْزَقُ ، وَ يُطْعِمُ وَلا يُطْعَمُ ، وَ يُميتُ الاَْحياءَ وَ يُحْيِي الْمَوْتى وَ هُوَ حَيٌّ لا يَمُوتُ ، بِيَدِهِ الْخَيْرُ وَ هُوَ عَلى كُلِّ شَيْء قَديرٌ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّا نَرْغَبُ اِلَيْكَ في دَوْلَة كَريمَة تُعِزُّ بِهَا الاِْسْلامَ وَ اَهْلَهُ ، وَ تُذِلُّ بِهَا النِّفاقَ وَ اَهْلَهُ ، وَ تَجْعَلُنا فيها مِنَ الدُّعاةِ اِلى طاعَتِكَ ، وَ الْقادَةِ اِلى سَبيلِكَ ، وَ تَرْزُقُنا بِها كَرامَةَ الدُّنْيا وَ الاْخِرَةِ ، اَللّـهُمَّ ما عَرَّفْتَنا مِن الْحَقِّ فَحَمِّلْناهُ ، وَ ما قَصُرْنا عَنْهُ فَبَلِّغْناهُ ، اَللّـهُمَّ الْمُمْ بِهِ شَعَثَنا ، وَ اشْعَبْ بِهِ صَدْعَنا ، وَ ارْتُقْ بِهِ فَتْقَنا ، وَ كَثِّرْبِهِ قِلَّتَنا ، وَ اَعْزِزْ بِهِ ذِلَّتَنا ، وَ اَغْنِ بِهِ عائِلَنا ، وَ اَقْضِ بِهِ عَنْ مَغْرَمِنا ، وَ اجْبُرْبِهِ فَقْرَنا ، وَسُدَّ بِهِ خَلَّتَنا ، وَ يَسِّرْ بِهِ عُسْرَنا ، وَ بَيِّضْ بِهِ وُجُوهَنا ، وَ فُكَّ بِهِ اَسْرَنا ، وَ اَنْجِحْ بِهِ طَلِبَتَنا ، وَ اَنْجِزْ بِهِ مَواعيدَنا ، وَ اسْتَجِبْ بِهِ دَعْوَتَنا ، وَ اَعْطِنا بِهِ سُؤْلَنا ، وَ بَلِّغْنا بِهِ مِنَ الدُّنْيا وَ الاْخِرَةِ آمالَنا،وَ اَعْطِنا بِهِ فَوْقَ رَغْبَتِنا ، يا خَيْرَ الْمَسْؤولينَ وَ اَوْسَعَ الْمُعْطينَ ، اِشْفِ بِهِ صُدُورَنا ، وَ اَذْهِبْ بِهِ غَيْظَ قُلُوبِنا ، وَ اهْدِنا بِهِ لِمَا اخْتُلِفَ فيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِاِذْنِكَ ، اِنَّكَ تَهْدي مَنْ تَشاءُ اِلى صِراط مُسْتَقيم ، وَ انْصُرْنا بِهِ عَلى عَدُوِّكَ وَ عَدُوِّنا اِلـهَ الْحَقِّ آمينَ .

----------


## بيسان

اللهم آمين  حقًا ما أحوجنا إلى هذا الدعاء  بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> اللهم آمين  حقًا ما أحوجنا إلى هذا الدعاء  بارك الله فيك

 *وبارك الله فيك أختي.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أَللَّهُمَّ يَا مَنْ لا يَصِفُهُ نَعْتُ الْوَاصِفِينَ، وَيَا مَنْ لاَ يُجَاوِزُهُ رَجَاءُ الرَّاجِينَ، وَيَا مَنْ لاَ يَضِيعُ لَدَيْهِ أَجْرُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ، وَيَا مَنْ هُوَ مُنْتَهَى خَوْفِ الْعَابِدِيْنَ، وَيَا مَنْ هُوَ غَايَةُ خَشْيَةِ الْمُتَّقِينَ. هَذا مَقَامُ مَنْ تَدَاوَلَتْهُ أَيْدِي الذُّنُوبِ، وَقَادَتْهُ أَزِمَّةُ الْخَطَايَا، وَاسْتَحْوَذَ عَلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ، فَقَصَّرَ عَمَّا أَمَرْتَ بِهِ تَفْرِيطَاً، وَتَعَاطى مَا نَهَيْتَ عَنْهُ تَعْزِيراً، كَالْجاهِلِ بِقُدْرَتِكَ عَلَيْهِ، أَوْ كَالْمُنْكِرِ فَضْلَ إحْسَانِكَ إلَيْهِ، حَتَّى إذَا انْفَتَحَ لَهُ بَصَرُ الْهُدَى، وَتَقَشَّعَتْ عَنْهُ سَحَائِبُ الْعَمَى أَحْصَى مَا ظَلَمَ بِهِ نَفْسَهُ، وَفَكَّرَ فِيمَا خَالَفَ بِهِ رَبَّهُ، فَرَأى كَبِيْرَ عِصْيَانِهِ كَبِيْراً، وَجَلِيل مُخالفَتِهِ جَلِيْلاً، فَأَقْبَلَ نَحْوَكَ مُؤَمِّلاً لَكَ، مُسْتَحْيِيَاً مِنْكَ، وَوَجَّهَ رَغْبَتَهُ إلَيْكَ ثِقَةً بِكَ، فَأَمَّكَ بِطَمَعِهِ يَقِيناً، وَقَصَدَكَ بِخَوْفِهِ إخْلاَصَاً، قَدْ خَلاَ طَمَعُهُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَطْمُوع فِيهِ غَيْرِكَ، وَأَفْرَخَ رَوْعُهُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَحْذُور مِنْهُ سِوَاكَ، فَمَثَّلَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْـكَ مُتَضَرِّعـاً، وَغَمَّضَ بَصَرَهُ إلَى الارْضِ مُتَخَشِّعَاً، وَطَأطَأَ رَأسَهُ لِعِزَّتِكَ مُتَذَلِّلاً، وَأَبَثَّكَ مِنْ سِرِّهِ مَا أَنْتَ أَعْلَمُ بِهِ مِنْهُ خَضُوعاً، وَعَدَّدَ مِنْ ذُنُوبِهِ مَا أَنْتَ أَحْصَى لَهَا خُشُوعاً وَاسْتَغَاثَ بِكَ مِنْ عَظِيمِ مَاوَقَعَ بِهِ فِي عِلْمِكَ وَقَبِيحِ مَا فَضَحَهُ فِي حُكْمِكَ مِنْ ذُنُوب أدْبَرَتْ لَذَّاتُهَا فَذَهَبَتْ، وَأَقَامَتْ تَبِعَاتُهَا فَلَزِمَتْ، لا يُنْكِرُ يَا إلهِي عَدْلَكَ إنْ عَاقَبْتَهُ، وَلا يَسْتَعْظِمُ عَفْوَكَ إنْ عَفَوْتَ عَنْهُ وَرَحِمْتَهُ; لاِنَّكَ الرَّبُّ الْكَرِيمُ الَّذِي لا يَتَعَاظَمُهُ غُفْرَانُ الذَّنْبِ الْعَظِيم. أَللَّهُمَّ فَهَا أَنَا ذَا قَدْ جئْتُكَ مُطِيعاً لاِمْرِكَ فِيمَا أَمَرْتَ بِهِ مِنَ الدُّعَاءِ، مَتَنَجِّزاً وَعْدَكَ فِيمَا وَعَدْتَ بِهِ مِنَ الاجَابَةِ إذْ تَقُولُ (اُدْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ).

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أللَّهُمَّ الْقَنِي بِمَغْفِـرَتِكَ كَمَا لَقِيتُكَ بِـإقْرَارِي وَارْفَعْنِي عَنْ مَصَارعِ الذُّنُوبِ كَمَا وَضَعْتُ لَكَ نَفْسِي وَاسْتُرْنِي بِسِتْرِكَ كَمَا تَأَنَّيْتَنِي عَنِ الانْتِقَامِ مِنِّي. أللَّهُمَّ وَثَبِّتْ فِي طَاعَتِكَ نِيَّتِيْ، وَأَحْكِمْ فِي عِبَادَتِكَ بَصِيـرَتِي، وَوَفِّقْنِي مِنَ الاَعْمَالِ لِمَا تَغْسِلُ بِهِ دَنَسَ الخَطَايَا عَنِّي، وَتَوَفَّنِي عَلَى مِلَّتِكَ وَمِلَّةِ نَبِيِّكَ مُحَمَّد عَلَيْهِ السَّـلامُ إذَا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي. أللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أَتُـوبُ إلَيْـكَ فِي مَقَامِي هَذَا مِنْ كَبَائِرِ ذُنُوبِي وَصَغَائِرِهَا وَبَوَاطِنِ سَيِّئآتِي وَظَوَاهِرِهَا، وَسَوالِفِ زَلاَّتِي وَحَوَادِثِهَا، تَوْبَةَ مَنْ لا يُحَدِّثُ نَفْسَهُ بِمَعْصِيَة، وَلاَ يُضْمِرُ أَنْ يَعُودَ فِي خَطِيئَة، وَقَدْ قُلْتَ يَا إلهِي فِي مُحْكَمِ كِتابِكَ إنَّكَ تَقْبَلُ التَّوْبَةَ عَنْ عِبَادِكَ، وَتَعْفُو عَنِ السَّيِّئآتِ، وَتُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ، فَاقْبَلْ تَوْبَتِي كَمَا وَعَدْتَ وَأعْفُ عَنْ سَيِّئآتِي كَمَا ضَمِنْتَ، وَأَوْجِبْ لِي مَحَبَّتَكَ كَمَا شَـرَطْتَ، وَلَـكَ يَـا رَبِّ شَـرْطِي أَلاّ أَعُودَ فِي مَكْرُوهِكَ، وَضَمَانِي أَلاّ أَرْجِعَ فِي مَذْمُومِكَ، وَعَهْدِي أَنْ أَهْجُرَ جَمِيعَ مَعَاصِيكَ. أللَّهُمَّ إنَّكَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا عَمِلْتُ فَاغْفِرْ لِي مَا عَلِمْتَ، وَاصْرِفْنِي بِقُدْرَتِكَ إلَى مَا أَحْبَبْتَ. أللَّهُمَّ وَعَلَيَّ تَبِعَاتٌ قَدْ حَفِظْتُهُنَّ، وَتَبِعَاتٌ قَدْ نَسيتُهُنَّ، وَكُلُّهُنَّ بِعَيْنِكَ الَّتِي لاَ تَنَـامُ، وَعِلْمِكَ الَّذِي لا يَنْسَى فَعَوِّضْ مِنْهَا أَهْلَهَا وَاحْطُطْ عَنّي وِزْرَهَا، وَخَفِّفْ عَنِّي ثِقْلَهَا، وَاعْصِمْنِي مِنْ أَنْ اُقَارِفَ مِثْلَهَا. أللَّهُمَّ وَإنَّهُ لاَ وَفَاءَ لِي بِالتَّوْبَةِ إلاَّ بِعِصْمَتِكَ، وَلا اسْتِمْسَاكَ بِي عَنِ الْخَطَايَا إلاَّ عَنْ قُوَّتِكَ، فَقَوِّنِي بِقُوَّة كَافِيَة، وَتَوَلَّنِي بِعِصْمَة مَانِعَة. أللَّهُمَّ أَيُّما عَبْد تَابَ إلَيْكَ وَهُوَ فِي عِلْمِ الْغَيْبِ عِنْدَكَ فَاسِخٌ لِتَوْبَتِهِ وَعَائِدٌ فِي ذَنْبِهِ وَخَطِيئَتِهِ فَإنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أنْ أَكُوْنَ كَذلِكَ، فَاجْعَلْ تَوْبَتِي هَذِهِ تَوْبَةً لا أَحْتَاجُ بَعْدَهَا إلَى تَوْبَة، تَوْبَةً مُوجِبَةً لِمَحْوِ مَا سَلَفَ، وَالسَّلاَمَةِ فِيمَـا بَقِيَ.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أَعْتَـذِرُ إلَيْـكَ مِنْ جَهْلِي، وَأَسْتَـوْهِبُـكَ سُوْءَ فِعْلِي، فَـاضْمُمْنِي إلَى كَنَفِ رَحْمَتِكَ تَطَوُّلاً، وَاسْتُرْنِي بِسِتْرِ عَافِيَتِكَ تَفَضُّلاً. أللَّهُمَّ وَإنِّي أَتُوبُ إلَيْكَ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا خَالَفَ إرَادَتَكَ أَوْ زَالَ عَنْ مَحَبَّتِـكَ مِنْ خَـطَرَاتِ قَلْبِي وَلَحَـظَاتِ عَيْنِي وَحِكَايَاتِ لِسَانِي، تَوْبَةً تَسْلَمُ بِهَا كُلُّ جَارِحَة عَلَى حِيَالِهَا مِنْ تَبِعَاتِكَ، وَتَأْمَنُ مِمَّا يَخَافُ الْمُعْتَدُونَ مِنْ أَلِيْمِ سَطَوَاتِكَ. أَللَّهُمَّ فَارْحَمْ وَحْدَتِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ، وَوَجِيبَ قَلْبِي مِنْ خَشْيَتِكَ، وَاضْطِرَابَ أَرْكَانِي مِنْ هَيْبَتِكَ، فَقَدْ أَقَامَتْنِي يَا رَبِّ ذُنُوبِي مَقَامَ الْخِزْيِ بِفِنَائِكَ، فَإنْ سَكَتُّ لَمْ يَنْطِقْ عَنِّي أَحَدٌ، وَإنْ شَفَعْتُ فَلَسْتُ بِأَهْلِ الشَّفَاعَةِ. أَللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وَشَفِّعْ فِي خَطَايَـايَ كَرَمَكَ، وَعُدْ عَلَى سَيِّئاتِي بِعَفْوِكَ، وَلاَ تَجْزِنِي جَزَآئِي مِنْ عُقُوبَتِكَ وَابْسُطْ عَلَيَّ طَوْلَكَ وَجَلِّلْنِي بِسِتْرِكَ، وَافْعَلْ بِي فِعْلَ عَزِيز تَضَرَّع إلَيْهِ عَبْدٌ ذَلِيلٌ فَرَحِمَهُ، أَوْ غَنِيٍّ تَعَرَّضَ لَهُ عَبْدٌ فَقِيرٌ فَنَعَشَهُ. أللَّهُمَّ لاَ خَفِيرَ لِي مِنْكَ فَلْيَخْفُرْنِيْ عِزُّكَ، وَلا شَفِيعَ لِيْ إلَيْكَ فَلْيَشْفَعْ لِي فَضْلُكَ، وَقَدْ أَوْجَلَتْنِي خَطَايَايَ فَلْيُؤْمِنِّي عَفْوُكَ، فَمَا كُلُّ مَا نَطَقْتُ بِهِ عَنْ جَهْل مِنِّي بِسُوْءِ أَثَرِي، وَلاَ نِسيَان لِمَا سَبَقَ مِنْ ذَمِيمِ فِعْلِي، وَلكِنْ لِتَسْمَعَ سَمَاؤُكَ وَمَنْ فِيْهَـا، وَأَرْضُكَ وَمَنْ عَلَيْهَا مَا أَظْهَرْتُ لَكَ مِنَ النَّدَمِ، وَلَجَـأتُ إلَيْكَ فِيـهِ مِنَ التَّوْبَـةِ، فَلَعَـلَّ بَعْضَهُمْ بِرَحْمَتِكَ يَرْحَمُنِي لِسُوءِ مَوْقِفِي، أَوْ تُدْرِكُهُ الرِّقَّةُ عَلَىَّ لِسُوءِ حَالِي فَيَنَالَنِي مِنْهُ بِدَعْوَة أَسْمَعُ لَدَيْكَ مِنْ دُعَائِي، أَوْ شَفَاعَـة أَوْكَدُ عِنْـدَكَ مِنْ شَفَاعَتِي تَكُونُ بِهَا نَجَاتِي مِنْ غَضَبِكَ وَفَوْزَتِي بِرضَاكَ.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أللَّهُمَّ إنْ يَكُنِ النَّدَمُ تَوْبَةً إلَيْكَ فَأَنَا أَنْدَمُ اْلنَّادِمِينَ، وَإنْ يَكُنِ التَّرْكُ لِمَعْصِيَتِكَ إنَابَةً فَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُنِيبينَ، وَإنْ يَكُنِ الاسْتِغْفَارُ حِطَّةً لِلذُّنُوبِ فَإنَي لَكَ مِنَ الْمُسْتَغْفِرِينَ. اللَّهُمَّ فَكَمَا أَمَرْتَ بِالتَّوْبَةِ وَضَمِنْتَ الْقَبُولَ وَحَثَثْتَ عَلَى الدُّعَـآءِ وَوَعَدْتَ الاجَابَةَ، فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدِ وَآلِهِ وصحبه وَاقْبَلْ تَوْبَتِي وَلاَ تَرْجِعْني مَرجَعَ الغَيبَةِ منْ رَحْمَتِك إنَّكَ أَنْتَ التَّوَّابُ عَلَى الْمُذْنِبِينَ، وَالرَّحِيمُ لِلْخَاطِئِينَ الْمُنِيبِينَ. أللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وصحبه كَمَا هَدَيْتَنَا بِهِ وَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ كَمَا اسْتَنْقَذْتَنَا بِهِ، وَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّد وَآلِهِ وصحبه صَلاَةً تَشْفَعُ لَنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَيَوْمَ الْفَاقَةِ إلَيْكَ، إنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْء قَدِيرٌ وَهُوَ عَلَيْكَ يَسِيرٌ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اِلهي لا تُؤَدِّبْني بِعُقُوبَتِكَ ، وَ لا تَمْكُرْ بي في حيلَتِكَ ، مِنْ اَيْنَ لِيَ الْخَيْرُ يا رَبِّ وَ لا يُوجَدُ إلاّ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ ، وَ مِنْ اَيْنَ لِيَ النَّجاةُ وَ لا تُسْتَطاعُ إلاّ بِكَ ، لاَ الَّذي اَحْسَنَ اسْتَغْنى عَنْ عَوْنِكَ وَ رَحْمَتِكَ ، وَ لاَ الَّذي اَساءَ وَ اجْتَرَأَ عَلَيْكَ وَ لَمْ يُرْضِكَ خَرَجَ عَنْ قُدْرَتِكَ ، يا رَبِّ يا رَبِّ يا رَبِّ ، بِكَ عَرَفْتُكَ وَ اَنْتَ دَلَلْتَني عَلَيْكَ وَ دَعَوْتَني اِلَيْكَ ، وَ لَوْلا اَنْتَ لَمْ اَدْرِ ما اَنْتَ . 
 اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي اَسْأَلُهُ فَيُعْطيني وَ اِنْ كُنْتُ بَخيلاً حينَ يَسْتَقْرِضُني ، وَ الْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي اُناديهِ كُلَّما شِئْتُ لِحاجَتي ، وَ اَخْلُو بِهِ حَيْثُ شِئْتُ لِسِرِّي بِغَيْرِ شَفيع فَيَقْضى لي حاجَتي ، اَلْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي لا اَدْعُو غَيْرَهُ وَ لَوْ دَعَوْتُ غَيْرَهُ لَمْ يَسْتَجِبْ لي دُعائي ، وَ الْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي لا اَرْجُو غَيْرَهُ وَ لَوْ رَجَوْتُ غَيْرَهُ لاََخْلَفَ رَجائي ، وَ الْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي وَكَلَني اِلَيْهِ فَاَكْرَمَني وَ لَمْ يَكِلْني اِلَى النّاسِ فَيُهينُوني ، وَ الْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي تَحَبَّبَ اِلَىَّ وَ هُوَ غَنِيٌّ عَنّي ، وَ الْحَمْدُ للهِ الَّذي يَحْلُمُ عَنّي حَتّى كَاَنّي لا ذَنْبَ لي ، فَرَبّي اَحْمَدُ شَيْيء عِنْدي وَ اَحَقُّ بِحَمْدي .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّي اَجِدُ سُبُلَ الْمَطالِبِ اِلَيْكَ مُشْرَعَةً ، وَ مَناهِلَ الرَّجاءِ لَدَيْكَ مُتْرَعَةً ، وَ الاِْسْتِعانَةَ بِفَضْلِكَ لِمَنْ اَمَّلَكَ مُباحَةً ، وَ اَبْوابَ الدُّعاءِ اِلَيْكَ لِلصّارِخينَ مَفْتُوحَةً ، وَ اَعْلَمُ اَنَّكَ لِلرّاجِينَ بِمَوْضِعِ اِجابَة ، وَ لِلْمَلْهُوفينَ بِمَرْصَدِ اِغاثَة ، وَ اَنَّ فِي اللَّهْفِ اِلى جُودِكَ وَ الرِّضا بِقَضائِكَ عِوَضاً مِنْ مَنْعِ اْلباِخلينَ ، وَ مَنْدُوحَةً عَمّا في اَيْدي الْمُسْتَأثِرينَ ، وَ اَنَّ الِراحِلَ اِلَيْكَ قَريبُ الْمَسافَةِ ، وَ اَنَّكَ لا تَحْتَجِبُ عَنْ خَلْقِكَ إلاّ اَنْ تَحْجُبَهُمُ الاَْعمالُ دُونَكَ ، وَ قَدْ قَصَدْتُ اِلَيْكَ بِطَلِبَتي ، وَ تَوَجَّهْتُ اِلَيْكَ بِحاجَتي ، وَ جَعَلْتُ بِكَ اسْتِغاثَتي ، وَ بِدُعائِكَ تَوَسُّلي مِنْ غَيْرِ اِسْتِحْقاق لاِسْتِماعِكَ مِنّي ، وَ لاَ اسْتيجاب لِعَفْوِكَ عَنّي ، بَلْ لِثِقَتي بِكَرَمِكَ ، وَ سُكُوني اِلى صِدْقِ وَ عْدِكَ ، وَلَجَائي اِلَى الاْيمانِ بِتَوْحيدِكَ ، وَ يَقيني بِمَعْرِفَتِكَ مِنّي اَنْ لا رَبَّ لي غَيْرُكَ ، وَ لا اِلـهَ إلاّ اَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ لا شَريكَ لَكَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اَللّـهُمَّ اَنْتَ الْقائِلُ وَ قَوْلُكَ حَقٌّ ، وَوَعْدُكَ صِدْقٌ { وَاسْأَلُواْ الله مِن فَضْلِهِ إِنَّ الله كَانَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا } ، وَ لَيْسَ مِنْ صِفاتِكَ يا سَيّدي اِنْ تَأمُرَ بِالسُّؤالِ وَ تَمْنَعَ الْعَطِيَّةَ ، وَ اَنْتَ الْمَنّانُ بِالْعَطِيّاتِ عَلى اَهْلِ مَمْلَكَتِكَ ، وَ الْعائِدُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِتَحَنُّنِ رَأفَتِكَ .
اِلهي رَبَّيْتَني في نِعَمِكَ وَ اِحْسانِكَ صَغيراً ، وَ نَوَّهْتَ بِاِسْمي كَبيراً ، فَيا مَنْ رَبّاني فِي الدُّنْيا بِاِحْسانِهِ وَ تَفَضُّلِهِ وَ نِعَمِهِ ، وَ اَشارَ لي فِي الاْخِرَةِ اِلى عَفْوِهِ وَ كَرَمِهِ ، مَعْرِفَتي يا مَوْلايَ دَليلي عَلَيْكَ ، وَ حُبّي لَكَ شَفيعي اِلَيْكَ ، وَ اَنَا واثِقٌ مِنْ دَليلي بِدَلالَتِكَ ، وَ ساكِنٌ مِنْ شَفيعي اِلى شَفاعَتِكَ ، اَدْعُوكَ يا سَيِّدي بِلِسانٍ قَدْ اَخْرَسَهُ ذَنْبُهُ ، رَبِّ اُناجيكَ بِقَلْبٍ قَدْ اَوْبَقَهُ جُرْمُهُ ، اَدْعوُكَ يا رَبِّ راهِباً راغِباً ، راجِياً خائِفاً ، اِذا رَاَيْتُ مَوْلايَ ذُنُوبي فَزِعْتُ ، وَ اِذا رَاَيْتُ كَرَمَكَ طَمِعْتُ ، فَاِنْ عَفَوْتَ فَخَيْرُ راحِم ، وَ اِنْ عَذَّبْتَ فَغَيْرُ ظالِم ، حُجَّتي يا اَللهُ في جُرْأَتي عَلى مَسْأَلَتِكَ ، مَعَ اِتْياني ما تَكْرَهُ جُودُكَ وَ كَرَمُكَ ، وَ عُدَّتي في شِدَّتي مَعَ قِلَّةِ حَيائي رَأفَتُكَ وَ رَحْمَتُكَ ، وَ قَدْ رَجَوْتُ اَنْ لا تَخيبَ بَيْنَ ذَيْنِ وَ ذَيْنِ مُنْيَتي ، فَحَقِّقْ رَجائي ، وَ اَسْمِعْ دُعائي يا خَيْرَ مَنْ دَعاهُ داع ، وَ اَفْضَلَ مَنْ رَجاهُ راج ، عَظُمَ يا سَيِّدي اَمَلي ، وَ ساءَ عَمَلي ، فَاَعْطِني مِنْ عَفْوِكَ بِمِقْدارِ اَمَلي ، وَ لا تُؤاخِذْني بِأَسْوَءِ عَمَلي ، فَاِنَّ كَرَمَكَ يَجِلُّ عَنْ مُجازاةِ الْمُذْنِبينَ ، وَ حِلْمَكَ يَكْبُرُ عَنْ مُكافاةِ الْمُقَصِّرينَ ، وَ اَنَا يا سَيِّدي عائِذٌ بِفَضْلِكَ ، هارِبٌ مِنْكَ اِلَيْكَ ، مُتَنَجِّزٌ ما وَعَدْتَ مِنَ الصَّفْحِ عَمَّنْ اَحْسَنَ بِكَ ظَنّاً ، وَ ما اَنَا يا رَبِّ وَ ما خَطَري ، هَبْني بِفَضْلِكَ ، وَ تَصَدَّقْ عَلَيَّ بِعَفْوِكَ ، اَيْ رَبِّ جَلِّلْني بِسَتْرِكَ ، وَ اعْفُ عَنْ تَوْبيخي بِكَرَمِ وَجْهِكَ ، فَلَوِ اطَّلَعَ الْيَوْمَ عَلى ذَنْبي غَيْرُكَ ما فَعَلْتُهُ ، وَ لَوْ خِفْتُ تَعْجيلَ الْعُقُوبَةِ لاَجْتَنَبْتُهُ ، لا لاَِنَّكَ اَهْوَنُ النّاظِرينَ وَ اَخَفُّ الْمُطَّلِعينَ ، بَلْ لاَِنَّكَ يا رَبِّ خَيْرُ السّاتِرينَ ، وَ اَحْكَمُ الْحاكِمينَ ، وَ اَكْرَمُ الاَْكْرَمينَ ، سَتّارُ الْعُيُوبِ ، غَفّارُ الذُّنُوبِ ، عَلاّمُ الْغُيُوبِ ، تَسْتُرُ الذَّنْبِ بِكَرَمِكَ ، وَ تُؤَخِّرُ الْعُقُوبَةَ بِحِلْمِكَ ، فَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ عَلى حِلْمِكَ بَعْدَ عِلْمِكَ ، وَ عَلى عَفْوِكَ بَعْدَ قُدْرَتِكَ ، وَ يَحْمِلُني وَ يُجَرَّئُني عَلى مَعْصِيَتِكَ حِلْمُكَ عَنّي ، وَ يَدْعُوني اِلى قِلَّةِ الْحَياءِ سِتْرُكَ عَلَيَّ ، وَ يُسْرِعُني اِلَى التَّوَثُّبِ عَلى مَحارِمِكَ مَعْرِفَتي بِسِعَةِ رَحْمَتِكَ ، وَ عَظيمِ عَفْوِكَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

يا حَليمُ يا كَريمُ ، يا حَيُّ يا قَيُّومُ ، يا غافِرَ الذَّنْبِ ، يا قابِلَ التَّوْبِ ، يا عَظيمَ الْمَنِّ ، يا قَديمَ الاِْحسانِ ، اَيْنَ سَِتْرُكَ الْجَميلُ ، اَيْنَ عَفْوُكَ الْجَليلُ ، اَيْنَ فَرَجُكَ الْقَريبُ ، اَيْنَ غِياثُكَ السَّريعُ ، اَيْنَ رَحْمَتُكَ الْواسِعَةِ ، اَيْنَ عَطاياكَ الْفاضِلَةُ ، اَيْنَ مَواهِبُكَ الْهَنيئَةُ ، اَيْنَ صَنائِعُكَ السَّنِيَّةُ ، اَيْنَ فَضْلُكَ الْعَظيمُ ، اَيْنَ مَنُّكَ الْجَسيمُ ، اَيْنَ اِحْسانُكَ الْقَديمُ ، اَيْنَ كَرَمُكَ يا كَريمُ ، بِهِ فَاسْتَنْقِذْني ، وَ بِرَحْمَتِكَ فَخَلِّصْني . 
يا مُحْسِنُ يا مُجْمِلُ ، يا مُنْعِمُ يا مُفْضِلُ ، لَسْتُ اَتَّكِلُ فِي النَّجاةِ مِنْ عِقابِكَ عَلى اَعْمالِنا ، بَلْ بِفَضْلِكَ عَلَيْنا ، لاَِنَّكَ اَهْلُ التَّقْوى وَ اَهْلُ الْمَغْفِرَةِ تُبْدِئُ بِالاِْحْسانِ نِعَماً ، وَ تَعْفُو عَنِ الذَّنْبِ كَرَماً ، فَما نَدْري ما نَشْكُرُ ، اَجَميلَ ما تَنْشُرُ ، اَمْ قَبيحَ ما تَسْتُرُ ، اَمْ عَظيمَ ما اَبْلَيْتَ وَ اَوْلَيْتَ ، اَمْ كَثيرَ ما مِنْهُ نَجَّيْتَ وَ عافَيْتَ . 
يا حَبيبَ مَنْ تَحَبَّبَ اِلَيْكَ ، وَ يا قُرَّةَ عَيْنِ مَنْ لاذَ بِكَ وَ انْقَطَعَ اِلَيْكَ ، اَنْتَ الُْمحْسِنُ وَ نَحْنُ الْمُسيؤنَ فَتَجاوَزْ يا رَبِّ عَنْ قَبيحِ ما عِنْدَنا بِجَميلِ ما عِنْدَكَ ، وَ اَيُّ جَهْل يا رَبِّ لا يَسَعُهُ جُودُكَ ، اَوْ اَيُّ زَمان اَطْوَلُ مِنْ اَناتِكَ ، وَ ما قَدْرُ اَعْمالِنا في جَنْبِ نِعَمِكَ ، وَ كَيْفَ نَسْتَكْثِرُ اَعْمالاً نُقابِلُ بِها كَرَمَكَ ، بَلْ كَيْفَ يَضيقُ عَلَى الْمُذْنِبينَ ما وَسِعَهُمْ مِنْ رَحْمَتِكَ . 
يا واسِعَ الْمَغْفِرَةِ ، يا باسِطَ الْيَدَيْنِ بِالرَّحْمَةِ ، فَوَ عِزَّتِكَ يا سَيِّدي ، لَوْ نَهَرْتَني ما بَرِحْتُ مِنْ بابِكَ ، وَ لا كَفَفْتُ عَنْ تَمَلُّقِكَ ، لِمَا انْتَهى اِلَيَّ مِنَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ بِجُودِكَ وَ كَرِمَك ، وَ اَنْتَ الْفاعِلُ لِما تَشاءُ تُعَذِّبُ مَنْ تَشاءُ بِما تَشاءُ كَيْفَ تَشاءُ ، وَ تَرْحَمُ مَنْ تَشاءُ بِما تَشاءُ كَيْفَ تَشاءُ ، لا تُسْأَلُ عَنْ فِعْلِكَ ، وَ لا تُنازَعُ في مُلْكِكَ ، وَ لا تُشارَكُ في اَمْرِكَ ، وَ لا تُضادُّ في حُكْمِكَ ، وَ لا يَعْتَرِضُ عَلَيْكَ اَحَدٌ في تَدْبيرِكَ ، لَكَ الْخَلْقُ وَ الاَْمْرُ ، تَبارَكَ الله ُ رَبُّ الْعالَمينَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

يا رَبِّ هذا مَقامُ مَنْ لاذَ بِكَ ، وَ اسْتَجارَ بِكَرَمِكَ ، وَ اَلِفَ اِحْسانَكَ وَ نِعَمَكَ ، وَ اَنْتَ الْجَوادُ الَّذي لا يَضيقُ عَفُْوكَ ، وَ لا يَنْقُصُ فَضْلُكَ ، وَ لا تَقِلُّ رَحْمَتُكَ ، وَ قَدْ تَوَثَّقْنا مِنْكَ بِالصَّفْحِ الْقَديمِ ، وَ الْفَضْلِ الْعَظيمِ ، وَ الرَّحْمَةِ الْواسِعَةِ ، اَفَتُراكَ يا رَبِّ تُخْلِفُ ظُنُونَنا ، اَوْ تُخَيِّبْ آمالَنا ، كَلاّ يا كَريمُ ، فَلَيْسَ هذا ظَنُّنا بِكَ ، وَ لا هذا فيكَ طَمَعُنا يا رَبِّ ، اِنَّ لَنا فيكَ اَمَلاً طَويلاً كَثيراً ، اِنَّ لَنا فيكَ رَجاءً عَظيماً ، عَصَيْناكَ وَ نَحْنُ نَرْجُو اَنْ تَسْتُرَ عَلَيْنا ، وَ دَعَوْناكَ وَ نَحْنُ نَرْجُو اَنْ تَسْتَجيبَ لَنا ، فَحَقِّقْ رَجاءَنا مَوْلانا ، فَقَدْ عَلِمْنا ما نَسْتَوْجِبُ بِاَعْمالِنا ، وَ لكِنْ عِلْمُكَ فينا وَ عِلْمُنا بِاَنَّكَ لا تَصْرِفُنا عَنْكَ حثَّنا عَلى الرَّغْبَةِ اِلَيْكَ وَ اِنْ كُنّا غَيْرَ مُسْتَوْجِبينَ لِرَحْمَتِكَ ، فَاَنْتَ اَهْلٌ اَنْ تَجُودَ عَلَيْنا وَ عَلَى الْمُذْنِبينَ بِفَضْلِ سَعَتِكَ ، فَامْنُنْ عَلَيْنا بِما اَنْتَ اَهْلُهُ ، وَ جُدْ عَلَيْنا فَاِنّا مُحْتاجُونَ اِلى نَيْلِكَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

يا غَفّارُ بِنُورِكَ اهْتَدَيْنا ، وَ بِفَضْلِكَ اسْتَغْنَيْنا ، وَ بِنِعْمَتِكَ اَصْبَحْنا وَ اَمْسَيْنا ، ذُنُوبُنا بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ نَسْتَغْفِرُكَ الّلهُمَّ مِنْها وَ نَتُوبُ اِلَيْكَ ، تَتَحَبَّبُ اِلَيْنا بِالنِّعَمِ وَ نُعارِضُكَ بِالذُّنُوبِ ، خَيْرُكَ اِلَيْنا نازِلٌ ، وَ شُّرنا اِلَيْكَ صاعِدٌ ، وَ لَمْ يَزَلْ وَ لا يَزالُ مَلَكٌ كَريمٌ يَأتيكَ عَنّا بِعَمَل قَبيح ، فَلا يَمْنَعُكَ ذلِكَ مِنْ اَنْ تَحُوطَنا بِنِعَمِكَ ، وَ تَتَفَضَّلَ عَلَيْنا بِآلائِكَ ، فَسُبْحانَكَ ما اَحْلَمَكَ وَ اَعْظَمَكَ وَ اَكْرَمَكَ مُبْدِئاً وَ مُعيداً ، تَقَدَّسَتْ اَسْماؤكَ وَ جَلَّ ثَناؤُكَ ، وَ كَرُمَ صَنائِعُكَ وَ فِعالُكَ ، اَنْتَ اِلهي اَوْسَعُ فَضْلاً ، وَ اَعْظَمُ حِلْماً مِنْ اَنْ تُقايِسَني بِفِعْلي وَ خَطيـئَتي ، فَالْعَفْوَ الْعَفْوَ الْعَفْوَ ، سَيِّدي سَيِّدي سَيِّدي .

----------


## الفقير الى الله

الدعاء المعجزة*رحمة الله الواسعة**كلنا نعرف سيدنا موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام وهو كليم الله**فقد أتت إليه امرأة، وقالت له أدعو لي ربك أن يرزقني بالذرية، فكان سيدنا**موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام يسأل الله بأن يرزقها الذرية**وبما أن سيدنا موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام كليم الله، كان رب العزة تبارك وتعالي**يقول له يا موسى إني كتبتها عقيم**فحينما أتت إليه المرأة قال لها سيدنا موسى، لقد سألت الله لك، فقال ربي لي**يا موسي إني كتبتها عقيم**وبعد سنة أتت إليه المرأة تطلبه مرة أخرى أن يسأل الله أن يرزقها الذرية، فعاد**سيدنا موسى وسأل الله لها الذرية مرة أخرى**فقال الله له كما قال في المرة الأولى يا موسى إني كتبتها عقيم**فأخبرها سيدنا موسى بما قاله الله له في المرة الأول**وبعد فترة من الزمن أتت المرأة الى سيدنا موسى وهي تحمل طفلا**فسألها سيدنا موسى طفل من هذا الذي معك ، فقالت انه طفلي رزقني الله به**فكلم سيدنا موسى ربه ، وقال يا رب لقد كتبتها عقيم**فقال الله عز وجل وعلا**يا موسى كلما كتبتها عقيم ، قالت يا رحيم**كلما كتبتها عقيم ، قالت يا رحيم**فسبقت رحمتي قدرتي**فانظر يا أخي وانظري يا أختي رحمة رب العالمين وقدرته**وإليك الدعاء**اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب**المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا**استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك**سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين**اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم**الراحمين برحمتك أستعين**سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر**الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك**اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من**عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله**عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه أجمعين**أمانة في عنقك الى يوم القيامة أرسلها لكل من تعرف وتحب من أصدقاء**وجزاكم الله خير*  *عقوبة تارك الصلاة*    *روى عن الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم 
من تهاون في الصلاة عاقبه الله بخمسة عشر عقوبة . سته منها في الدنيا ............وثلاثه عند الموت وثلاثه في القبر وثلاثة عند خروجه من القبر*   **** اما الستة التي تصيبه في الدنيا .... فهي *  *1- ينزع الله البركه من عمره .   
2- يمسح الله سم الصالحين من وجهه.*  *3- كل عمل لا يؤجر من الله ............ 
4- لا يرفع له دعاء الي السماء .  
5- تمقته الخلائق في دار الدنيا 
6- ليس له حظ في دعاء الصالحين .  * **** اما الثلاثه التي تصيبه عند الموت :* * 
1- انه يموت ذليلا .   
2- انه يموت جائعا . 
3- انه يموت عطشان ولو سقي مياه بحار الدنيا ماروى عنه عطشه .  * ****اما الثلاثه التي تصيبه في قبره فهي :**  
1- يضيق الله عليه قبره ويعصره حتي تختلف ضلوعه . 
2- يوقد الله علي قبره نارا* *3- يسلط الله عليه ثعبان يسمي الشجاع الاقرع .  * ***** *اما الثلاثه التي تصيبه يوم القيامه 0...فهي :* *1- يسلط الله عليه من يصحبه الي نار جهنم علي جمر وجهه.*  *2- ينظر الله تعالي اليه يوم القيامة بعين الغضب يوم الحساب .* *فيقع لحم وجهه* *3- يحاسبه الله عز وجل حسابا شديدا ما عليه من مزيد ويأمره الله به الي النار وبئس القرار  
قال صلي الله عليه وسلم * ******* من ترك صلاة الصبح فليس في وجهه نور 
******* *من ترك صلاة الظهر فليس في رزقه بركه ............ 
******* *من ترك صلاة العصر فليس في جسمه ىقوة ............ 
******* *من ترك صلاة المغرب فليس في أولاده ثمره . * ******* من ترك صلاة العشاء فليس في نومه راحه ............*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> الدعاء المعجزة *رحمة الله الواسعة* *كلنا نعرف سيدنا موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام وهو كليم الله* *فقد أتت إليه امرأة، وقالت له أدعو لي ربك أن يرزقني بالذرية، فكان سيدنا* *موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام يسأل الله بأن يرزقها الذرية* *وبما أن سيدنا موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام كليم الله، كان رب العزة تبارك وتعالي* *يقول له يا موسى إني كتبتها عقيم* *فحينما أتت إليه المرأة قال لها سيدنا موسى، لقد سألت الله لك، فقال ربي لي* *يا موسي إني كتبتها عقيم* *وبعد سنة أتت إليه المرأة تطلبه مرة أخرى أن يسأل الله أن يرزقها الذرية، فعاد* *سيدنا موسى وسأل الله لها الذرية مرة أخرى* *فقال الله له كما قال في المرة الأولى يا موسى إني كتبتها عقيم* *فأخبرها سيدنا موسى بما قاله الله له في المرة الأول* *وبعد فترة من الزمن أتت المرأة الى سيدنا موسى وهي تحمل طفلا* *فسألها سيدنا موسى طفل من هذا الذي معك ، فقالت انه طفلي رزقني الله به* *فكلم سيدنا موسى ربه ، وقال يا رب لقد كتبتها عقيم* *فقال الله عز وجل وعلا* *يا موسى كلما كتبتها عقيم ، قالت يا رحيم* *كلما كتبتها عقيم ، قالت يا رحيم* *فسبقت رحمتي قدرتي* *فانظر يا أخي وانظري يا أختي رحمة رب العالمين وقدرته* *وإليك الدعاء* *اللهم يا حي يا قيوم ، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، أسألك باسمك الأعظم الطيب* *المبارك ، الأحب إليك الذي اذا دعيت به أجبت ، وإذا استرحمت به رحمت ، وإذا* *استفرجت به فرجت ، أن تجعلنا في هذه الدنيا من المقبولين والى أعلى درجاتك* *سابقين ، واغفر لي ذنوبي وخطاياي وجميع المسلمين* *اللهم اغفر لي وعافني واعف عني واهدني الى صراطك المستقيم وارحمني يا أرحم* *الراحمين برحمتك أستعين* *سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ولله الحمد ، وأستغفر* *الله عدد خلقك ورضى نفسك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك* *اللهم اغفر للمسلمين جميعا الأحياء منهم والأموات وأدخلهم جناتك ، وأعزهم من* *عذابك ، ولك الحمد ، وصلى اللهم على أشرف الخلق سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله* *عليه وسلم وعلى أهله وصحبه أجمعين* *أمانة في عنقك الى يوم القيامة أرسلها لكل من تعرف وتحب من أصدقاء* *وجزاكم الله خير* * ............*

  أكرمك الله وبارك فيك.

----------


## الفقير الى الله

> أكرمك الله وبارك فيك.[/right]

 واياكم ان شاء الله اخي ابو عبدالله  السباق دائما لكل خير

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اَللّـهُمَّ اشْغَلْنا بِذِكْرِكَ ، وَ اَعِذْنا مِنْ سَخَطِكَ ، وَ اَجِرْنا مِنْ عَذابِكَ ، وَ ارْزُقْنا مِنْ مَواهِبِكَ ، وَ اَنْعِمْ عَلَيْنا مِنْ فَضْلِكَ ، وَ ارْزُقْنا حَجَّ بَيْتِكَ ، وَ زِيارَةَ قَبْرِ نَبِيِّكَ صَلَواتُكَ وَ رَحْمَتُكَ وَ مَغْفِرَتُكَ وَ رِضْوانُكَ عَلَيْهِ وَ عَلى اَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ ، اِنَّكَ قَريبٌ مُجيبٌ ، وَ ارْزُقْنا عَمَلاً بِطاعَتِكَ ، وَ تَوَفَّنا عَلى مِلَّتِكَ ، وَ سُنَّةِ نَبِيِّكَ صَلَّى الله ُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ . 
اَللّـهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لي وَ لِوالِدَيَّ وَ ارْحَمْهُما كَما رَبَّياني صَغيراً ، اِجْزِهما بِالاِْحسانِ اِحْساناً وَ بِالسَّيِّئاتِ غُفْراناً . 
اَللّـهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِلْمُؤْمِنينَ وَ الْمُؤْمِناتِ الاَْحياءِ مِنْهُمْ وَ الاَْمواِت ، وَ تابِعْ بَيْنَنا وَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْخَيْراتِ . 
اَللّـهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِحَيِّنا وَ مَيِّتِنا ، وَ شاهِدِنا وَ غائِبِنا ، ذَكَرِنا وَ اُنْثانا ، صَغيرِنا وَ كَبيرِنا ، حُرِّنا وَ مَمْلُوكِنا ، كَذَبَ الْعادِلُونَ بِ الله ِ وَ ضَلُّوا ضَلالاً بَعيداً ، وَ خَسِرُوا خُسْراناً مُبيناً . 
اَللّـهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلى مُحَمَّد وَ آلِ مُحَمَّد ، وَ اخْتِمْ لي بِخَيْر ، وَ اكْفِني ما اَهَمَّني مِنْ اَمْرِ دُنْيايَ وَ آخِرَتي وَ لا تُسَلِّطْ عَلَيَّ مَنْ لا يَرْحَمُني ، وَ اجْعَلْ عَلَيَّ مِنْكَ واقِيَةً باقِيَةً ، وَ لا تَسْلُبْني صالِحَ ما اَنْعَمْتَ بِهِ عَلَيَّ ، وَ ارْزُقْني مِنْ فَضْلِكَ رِزْقاً واسِعاً حَلالاً طَيِّباً . 
اَللّـهُمَّ احْرُسْني بِحَراسَتِكَ ، وَ احْفَظْني بِحِفْظِكَ ، وَ اكْلاَني بِكِلائَتِكَ ، وَ ارْزُقْني حَجَّ بَيْتِكَ الْحَرامِ في عامِنا هذا وَ في كُلِّ عام ، وَ زِيارَةَ قَبْرِ نَبِيِّكَ وَ الاَْئِمَّةِ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّلامُ ، وَ لا تُخْلِني يا رَبِّ مِنْ تِلْكَ الْمَشاهِدِ الشَّريفَةِ ، وَ الْمَواقِفِ الْكَريمَةِ . 
اَللّـهُمَّ تُبْ عَلَيَّ حَتّى لا اَعْصِيَكَ ، وَ اَلْهِمْنِيَ الْخَيْرَ وَ الْعَمَلَ بِهِ ، وَ خَشْيَتَكَ بِاللَّيْلِ وَ النَّهارِ ما اَبْقَيْتَني يا رَبَّ الْعالَمينَ .

----------


## محـمـود ربـيـع

والله دعاء جميل ويمس القلب يا ابو عيدالله
جازاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> والله دعاء جميل ويمس القلب يا ابو عيدالله
> جازاك الله خيراً

 *وجزاك ربي خيراً أخي محمود.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّي كُلَّما قُلْتُ قَدْ تَهَيَّأتُ وَ تَعَبَّأتُ وَ قُمْتُ لِلصَّلاةِ بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ وَ ناجَيْتُكَ اَلْقَيْتَ عَلَيَّ نُعاساً اِذا اَنَا صَلَّيْتُ ، وَ سَلَبْتَني مُناجاتِكَ اِذا اَنَا ناجَيْتُ ، مالي كُلَّما قُلْتُ قَدْ صَلَحَتْ سَريرَتي ، وَ قَرُبَ مِنْ مَجالِسِ التَّوّابينَ مَجْلِسي ، عَرَضَتْ لي بَلِيَّةٌ اَزالَتْ قَدَمي ، وَ حالَتْ بَيْني وَ بَيْنَ خِدْمَتِكَ سَيِّدي لَعَلَّكَ عَنْ بابِكَ طَرَدْتَني ، وَ عَنْ خِدْمَتِكَ نَحَّيْتَني اَوْ لَعَلَّكَ رَاَيْتَني مُسْتَخِفّاً بِحَقِّكَ فَاَقْصَيْتَني ، اَوْ لَعَلَّكَ رَاَيْتَني مُعْرِضاً عَنْكَ فَقَلَيْتَني ، اَوْ لَعَلَّكَ وَجَدْتَني في مَقامِ الْكاذِبينَ فَرَفَضْتَني ، اَوْ لَعَلَّكَ رَاَيْتَني غَيْرَ شاكِر لِنَعْمائِكَ فَحَرَمْتَني ، اَوْ لَعَلَّكَ فَقَدْتَني مِنْ مَجالِسِ الْعُلَماءِ فَخَذَلْتَني ، اَوْ لَعَلَّكَ رَاَيْتَني فِى الْغافِلينَ فَمِنْ رَحْمَتِكَ آيَسْتَني ، اَوْ لَعَلَّكَ رَاَيْتَني آلِفَ مَجالِسِ الْبَطّالينَ فَبَيْني وَ بَيْنَهُمْ خَلَّيْتَني ، اَوْ لَعَلَّكَ لَمْ تُحِبَّ اَنْ تَسْمَعَ دُعائي فَباعَدْتَني ، اَوْ لَعَلَّكَ بِجُرْمي وَ جَريرَتي كافَيْتَني ، اَوْ لَعَلَّكَ بِقِلَّةِ حَيائي مِنْكَ جازَيْتَني ، فَاِنْ عَفَوْتَ يا رَبِّ فَطالما عَفَوْتَ عَنِ الْمُذْنِبينَ قَبْلي ، لاَِنَّ كَرَمَكَ اَيْ رَبِّ يَجِلُّ عَنْ مُكافاتِ الْمُقَصِّرينَ ، وَ اَنَا عائِذٌ بِفَضْلِكَ ، هارِبٌ مِنْكَ اِلَيْكَ ، مُتَنَجِّزٌ ما وَعَدْتَ مِنَ الصَّفْحِ عَمَّنْ اَحْسَنَ بِكَ ظَنّاً ، اِلهي اَنْتَ اَوْسَعُ فَضْلاً ، وَ اَعْظَمُ حِلْماً مِنْ اَنْ تُقايِسَني بِعَمَلي اَوْ اَنْ تَسْتَزِلَّني بِخَطيئَتي ، وَ ما اَنَا يا سَيِّدي وَ ما خَطَري ، هَبْني بِفَضْلِكَ سَيِّدي ، وَ تَصَدَّقْ عَلَيَّ بِعَفْوِكَ ، وَ جَلِّلْني بِسِتْرِكَ ، وَ اعْفُ عَنْ تَوْبيخي بِكَرَمِ وَجْهِكَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

سَيِّدي اَنَا الصَّغيرُ الَّذي رَبَّيْتَهُ ، وَ اَنَا الْجاهِلُ الَّذي عَلَّمْتَهُ ، وَ اَنَا الضّالُّ الَّذي هَدَيْتَهُ ، وَ اَنَا الْوَضيعُ الَّذي رَفَعْتَهُ ، وَ اَنَا الْخائِفُ الَّذي آمَنْتَهُ ، وَ الْجايِعُ الَّذي اَشْبَعْتَهُ ، وَ الْعَطْشانُ الَّذي اَرْوَيْتَهُ ، وَ الْعاري الَّذي كَسَوْتَهُ ، وَ الْفَقيرُ الَّذي اَغْنَيْتَهُ ، وَ الضَّعيفُ الَّذي قَوَّيْتَهُ ، وَ الذَّليلُ الَّذي اَعْزَزْتَهُ ، وَ السَّقيمُ الَّذي شَفَيْتَهُ ، وَ السّائِلُ الَّذي اَعْطَيْتَهُ ، وَ الْمُذْنِبُ الَّذي سَتَرْتَهُ ، وَ الْخاطِئُ الَّذي اَقَلْتَهُ ، وَ اَنَا الْقَليلُ الَّذي كَثَّرْتَهُ ، وَ الْمُسْتَضْعَفُ الَّذي نَصَرْتَهُ ، وَ اَنَا الطَّريدُ الَّذي آوَيْتَهُ ، اَنَا يا رَبِّ الَّذي لَمْ اَسْتَحْيِكَ فِى الْخَلاءِ ، وَ لَمْ اُراقِبْكَ فِى الْمَلاءِ ، اَنَا صاحِبُ الدَّواهِي الْعُظْمى ، اَنَا الَّذي عَلى سَيِّدِهِ اجْتَرى ، اَنَا الَّذي عَصَيْتُ جَبّارَ السَّماءِ ، اَنَا الَّذي اَعْطَيْتُ عَلى مَعاصِى الْجَليلِ الرُّشا ، اَنَا الَّذي حينَ بُشِّرْتُ بِها خَرَجْتُ اِلَيْها اَسْعى ، اَنَا الَّذي اَمْهَلْتَني فَما ارْعَوَيْتُ ، وَ سَتَرْتَ عَلَيَّ فَمَا اسْتَحْيَيْتُ ، وَ عَمِلْتُ بِالْمَعاصي فَتَعَدَّيْتُ ، وَ اَسْقَطْتَني مِنْ عَيْنِكَ فَما بالَيْتُ ، فَبِحِلْمِكَ اَمْهَلْتَني وَ بِسِتْرِكَ سَتَرْتَني حَتّى كَاَنَّكَ اَغْفَلْتَني ، وَ مِنْ عُقُوباتِ الْمَعاصي جَنَّبْتَني حَتّى كَاَنَّكَ اسْتَحْيَيْتَني .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اِلهي لَمْ اَعْصِكَ حينَ عَصَيْتُكَ وَ اَنَا بِرُبُوبِيَّتِكَ جاحِدٌ ، وَ لا بِاَمْرِكَ مُسْتَخِفٌّ ، وَ لا لِعُقُوبَتِكَ مُتَعَرِّضٌّ ، وَ لا لِوَعيدِكَ مُتَهاوِنٌ ، لكِنْ خَطيئَةٌ عَرَضَتْ وَ سَوَّلَتْ لي نَفْسي ، وَ غَلَبَني هَوايَ ، وَ اَعانَني عَلَيْها شِقْوَتي ، وَ غَرَّني سِتْرُكَ الْمُرْخى عَلَيَّ ، فَقَدْ عَصَيْتُكَ وَ خالَفْتُكَ بِجَهْدي ، فَالاْنَ مِنْ عَذابِكَ مَنْ يَسْتَنْقِذُني ، وَ مِنْ اَيْدي الْخُصَماءِ غَداً مِنْ يُخَلِّصُني ، وَ بِحَبْلِ مَنْ اَتَّصِلُ اِنْ اَنْتَ قَطَعْتَ حَبْلَكَ عَنّي ، فَواسَوْاَتا عَلى ما اَحْصى كِتابُكَ مِنْ عَمَلِيَ الَّذي لَوْلا ما اَرْجُو مِنْ كَرَمِكَ وَ سَعَةِ رَحْمَتِكَ وَ نَهْيِكَ اِيّايَ عَنِ الْقُنُوطِ لَقَنَطْتُ عِنْدَما اَتَذَكَّرُها ، يا خَيْرَ مَنْ دَعاهُ داع ، وَ اَفْضَلَ مَنْ رَجاهُ راج .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اِلهي لَوْ قَرَنْتَني بِالاَْصْفادِ ، وَ مَنَعْتَني سَيْبَكَ مِنْ بَيْنِ الاَْشْهادِ ، وَ دَلَلْتَ عَلى فَضايِحي عُيُونَ الْعِبادِ ، وَ اَمَرْتَ بي اِلَى النّارِ ، وَ حُلْتَ بَيْني وَ بَيْنَ الاَْبْرارِ ، ما قَطَعْتُ رَجائي مِنْكَ ، وَ ما صَرَفْتُ وَجْهَ تَأميلي لِلْعَفْوِ عَنْكَ ، وَ لا خَرَجَ حُبُّكَ مِنْ قَلْبي ، اَنَا لا اَنْسى اَيادِيَكَ عِنْدي ، وَ سِتْرَكَ عَلَيَّ في دارِ الدُّنْيا . 
سَيِّدي اَخْرِجْ حُبَّ الدُّنْيا مِنْ قَلْبي ، وَ اجْمَعْ بَيْني وَ بَيْنَ الْمُصْطَفى وَ آلِهِ خِيَرَتِكَ مِنْ خَلْقِكَ وَ خاتَمِ النَّبِيّينَ مُحَمَّد صَلَّى الله ُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ ، وَ انْقُلْني اِلى دَرَجَةِ الَّتوْبَةِ اِلَيْكَ ، وَ اَعِنّي بِالْبُكاءِ عَلى نَفْسي ، فَقَدْ اَفْنَيْتُ بِالتَّسْويفِ وَ الاْمالِ عُمْري ، وَ قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مَنْزِلَةَ الاْيِسينَ مِنْ خَيْري ، فَمَنْ يَكُونُ اَسْوَأ حالاً مِنّي إنْ اَنَا نُقِلْتُ عَلى مِثْلِ حالي اِلى قَبْري ، لَمْ اُمَهِّدْهُ لِرَقْدَتي ، وَ لَمْ اَفْرُشْهُ بِالْعَمَلِ الصّالِحِ لِضَجْعَتي ، وَ مالي لا اَبْكي وَ لا اَدْري اِلى ما يَكُونُ مَصيري ، وَ اَرى نَفْسي تُخادِعُني ، وَ اَيّامي تُخاتِلُني ، وَ قَدْ خَفَقَتْ عِنْدَ رَأسي اَجْنِحَةُ الْمَوْتِ ، فَمالي لا اَبْكي ، اَبْكي لِخُُروجِ نَفْسي ، اَبْكي لِظُلْمَةِ قَبْري ، اَبْكي لِضيقِ لَحَدي ، اَبْكي لِسُؤالِ مُنْكَرٍ وَ نَكيرٍ اِيّايَ ، اَبْكي لِخُرُوجي مِنْ قَبْري عُرْياناً ذَليلاً حامِلاً ثِقْلي عَلى ظَهْري ، اَنْظُرُ مَرَّةً عَنْ يَميني وَ اُخْرى عَنْ شِمالي ، اِذِ الْخَلائِقُ في شَأنٍ غَيْرِ شَأني { لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِّنْهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأْنٌ يُغْنِيهِ * وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ مُّسْفِرَةٌ * ضَاحِكَةٌ مُّسْتَبْشِرَةٌ * وَ وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ عَلَيْهَا غَبَرَةٌ * تَرْهَقُهَا قَتَرَةٌ } وَ ذِلَّةٌ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

سَيِّدي عَلَيْكَ مُعَوَّلي وَ مُعْتَمَدي وَ رَجائي وَ تَوَكُّلي ، وَ بِرَحْمَتِكَ تَعَلُّقي ، تُصيبُ بِرَحْمَتِكَ مَنْ تَشاءُ وَ تَهْدي بِكَرامَتِكَ مَنْ تُحِبُّ ، فَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ عَلى ما نَقَّيْتَ مِنَ الشِّرْكِ قَلْبي ، وَ لَكَ الْحَمْدُ عَلى بَسْطِ لِساني ، اَفَبِلِساني هذَا الْكالِّ اَشْكُرُكَ ، اَمْ بِغايَةِ جُهْدي في عَمَلي اُرْضيكَ ، وَ ما قَدْرُ لِساني يا رَبِّ في جَنْبِ شُكْرِكَ ، وَ ما قَدْرُ عَمَلي في جَنْبِ نِعَمِكَ وَ اِحْسانِكَ . 
اِلهي اِنَّ جُودَكَ بَسَطَ اَمَلي ، وَ شُكْرَكَ قَبِلَ عَمَلي ، سَيِّدي اِلَيْكَ رَغْبَتي ، وَ اِلَيْكَ رَهْبَتي ، وَ اِلَيْكَ تَأميلي ، وَ قَدْ ساقَني اِلَيْكَ اَمَلي ، وَ عَلَيْكَ يا واحِدي عَكَفَتْ هِمَّتي ، وَ فيـما عِنْدَكَ انْبَسَطَتْ رَغْبَتي ، وَ لَكَ خالِصُ رَجائي وَ خَوْفي ، وَ بِكَ أَنِسَتْ مَحَبَّتي ، وَ اِلَيْكَ اَلْقَيْتُ بِيَدي ، وَ بِحَبْلِ طاعَتِكَ مَدَدْتُ رَهْبَتي ، يا مَوْلايَ بِذِكْرِكَ عاشَ قَلْبي ، وَ بِمُناجاتِكَ بَرَّدْتُ اَلَمَ الْخَوْفِ عَنّي ، فَيا مَوْلايَ وَ يا مُؤَمَّلي وَ يا مُنْتَهى سُؤْلي فَرِّقْ بَيْني وَ بَيْنَ ذَنْبِيَ الْمانِعِ لي مِنْ لُزُومِ طاعَتِكَ ، فَاِنَّما اَسْاَلُكَ لِقَديمِ الرَّجاءِ فيكَ ، وَ عَظيمِ الطَّمَعِ مِنْكَ ، الَّذي اَوْجَبْتَهُ عَلى نَفْسِكَ مِنَ الرَّأفَةِ وَ الرَّحْمَةِ ، فَالاَْمْرُ لَكَ ، وَحْدَكَ لا شَريكَ لَكَ ، وَ الْخَلْقُ كُلُّهُمْ عِيالُكَ وَ في قَبْضَتِكَ ، وَ كُلُّ شَيْي خاضِعٌ لَكَ ، تَبارَكْتَ يا رَبَّ الْعالَمينَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اِلهي ارْحَمْني اِذَا انْقَطَعَتْ حُجَّتي وَ كَلَّ عَنْ جَوابِكَ لِساني ، وَ طاشَ عِنْدَ سُؤالِكَ اِيّايَ لُبّي ، فَيا عَظيمَ رَجائي لا تُخَيِّبْني اِذَا اشْتَدَّتْ فاقَتي ، وَ لا تَرُدَّني لِجَهْلي ، وَ لا تَمْنَعْني لِقِلَّةِ صَبْري ، اَعْطِني لِفَقْري وَ ارْحَمْني لِضَعْفي ، سَيِّدي عَلَيْكَ مُعْتَمَدي وَ مُعَوَّلي وَ رَجائي وَ تَوَكُّلي ، وَ بِرَحْمَتِكَ تَعَلُّقي ، وَ بِفَنائِكَ اَحُطُّ رَحْلي ، وَ بِجُودِكَ اَقْصِدُ طَلِبَتي ، وَ بِكَرَمِكَ اَيْ رَبِّ اسْتَفْتِحُ دُعائي ، وَ لَدَيْكَ اَرْجُو فاقَتي ، وَ بِغِناكَ اَجْبُرُ عَيْلَتي ، وَ تَحْتَ ظِلِّ عَفْوِكَ قِيامي ، وَ اِلى جُودِكَ وَ كَرَمِكَ اَرْفَعُ بَصَري ، وَ اِلى مَعْرُوفِكَ اُديمُ نَظَري ، فَلا تُحْرِقْني بِالنّارِ وَ اَنْتَ مَوْضِعُ اَمَلي ، وَ لا تُسْكِنِّىِ الْهاوِيَةَ فَاِنَّكَ قُرَّةُ عَيْني ، يا سَيِّدي لا تُكَذِّبْ ظَنّي بِاِحْسانِكَ وَ مَعْرُوفِكَ فَاِنَّكَ ثِقَتي ، وَ لا تَحْرِمْني ثَوابَكَ فَاِنَّكَ الْعارِفُ بِفَقْري .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اِلهي اِنْ كانَ قَدْ دَنا اَجَلي وَ لَمْ يُقَرِّبْني مِنْكَ عَمَلي فَقَدْ جَعَلْتُ الاْعْتِرافَ اِلَيْكَ بِذَنْبي وَسائِلَ عِلَلي ، اِلهي اِنْ عَفَوْتَ فَمَنْ اَوْلى مِنْكَ بِالْعَفْوِ ، وَ اِنْ عَذَّبْتَ فَمَنْ اَعْدَلُ مِنْكَ فِي الْحُكْمِ ، ارْحَمْ في هذِهِ الدُّنْيا غُرْبَتي ، وَ عِنْدَ الْمَوْتِ كُرْبَتي ، وَ فِي الْقَبْرِ وَحْدَتي ، وَ فِي اللَّحْدِ وَحْشَتي ، وَ اِذا نُشِرْتُ لِلْحِسابِ بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ ذُلَّ مَوْقِفي ، وَ اغْفِرْ لي ما خَفِيَ عَلَى الاْدَمِيّينَ مِنْ عَمَلي ، وَ اَدِمْ لي ما بِهِ سَتَرْتَني ، وَ ارْحَمْني صَريعاً عَلَى الْفِراشِ تُقَلِّبُني اَيْدي اَحِبَّتي ، وَ تَفَضَّلْ عَلَيَّ مَمْدُوداً عَلَى الْمُغْتَسَلِ يُقَلِّبُني صالِحُ جيرَتي ، وَ تَحَنَّنْ عَلَيَّ مَحْموُلاً قَدْ تَناوَلَ الاَْقْرِباءُ اَطْرافَ جَنازَتي ، وَ جُدْ عَلَيَّ مَنْقُولاً قَدْ نَزَلْتُ بِكَ وَحيداً في حُفْرَتي ، وَ ارْحَمْ في ذلِكَ الْبَيْتِ الْجَديدِ غُرْبَتي ، حَتّى لا اَسْتَاْنِسَ بِغَيْرِكَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

يا سَيِّدي اِنْ وَكَلْتَني اِلى نَفْسي هَلَكْتُ ، سَيِّدي فَبِمَنْ اَسْتَغيثُ اِنْ لَمْ تُقِلْني عَثَرْتي ، فَاِلى مَنْ اَفْزَعُ اِنْ فَقَدْتُ عِنايَتَكَ في ضَجْعَتي ، وَ اِلى مَنْ اَلْتَجِئُ اِنْ لَمْ تُنَفِّسْ كُرْبَتي سَيِّدي مَنْ لي وَ مَنْ يَرْحَمُني اِنْ لَمْ تَرْحَمْني ، وَ فَضْلَ مَنْ اُؤَمِّلُ اِنْ عَدِمْتُ فَضْلَكَ يَوْمَ فاقَتي ، وَ اِلى مَنِ الْفِرارُ مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ اِذَا انْقَضى اَجَلي ، سَيِّدي لا تُعَذِّبْني وَ اَنَا اَرْجُوكَ ، اِلهي حَقِّقْ رَجائي ، وَ آمِنْ خَوْفي ، فَاِنَّ كَثْرَةَ ذُنُوبي لا اَرْجُو فيها إلاّ عَفْوَكَ ، سَيِّدي اَنَا اَسْاَلُكَ ما لا اَسْتَحِقُّ وَ اَنْتَ اَهْلُ التَّقْوى وَ اَهْلُ الْمَغْفِرَةِ ، فَاغْفِرْ لي وَ اَلْبِسْني مِنْ نَظَرِكَ ثَوْباً يُغَطّي عَلَيَّ التَّبِعاتِ ، وَ تَغْفِرُها لي وَ لا اُطالَبُ بِها ، اِنَّكَ ذُو مَنٍّ قَديم ، وَ صَفْحٍ عَظيم ، وَ تَجاوُزٍ كَريم . 
اِلهي اَنْتَ الَّذي تُفيضُ سَيْبَكَ عَلى مَنْ لا يَسْأَلُكَ وَ عَلَى الْجاحِدينَ بِرُبُوبِيَّتِكَ ، فَكَيْفَ سَيِّدي بِمَنْ سَأَلَكَ وَ اَيْقَنَ اَنَّ الْخَلْقَ لَكَ ، وَ الاَْمْرَ اِلَيْكَ ، تَبارَكْتَ وَ تَعالَيْتَ يا رَبَّ الْعالَمينَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

سَيِّدي عَبْدُكَ بِبابِكَ أقامَتْهُ الْخَصاصَةُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ يَقْرَعُ بابَ اِحْسانِكَ بِدُعائِهِ ، فَلا تُعْرِضْ بِوَجْهِكَ الْكَريمِ عَنّي ، وَ اَقْبَلْ مِنّي ما اَقُولُ ، فَقَدْ دَعَوْتُ بِهذَا الدُّعاءِ وَ اَنا اَرْجُو اَنْ لا تَرُدَّني ، مَعْرِفَةً مِنّي بِرَأفَتِكَ وَ رَحْمَتِكَ ، اِلهي اَنْتَ الَّذي لا يُحْفيكَ سائِلٌ ، وَ لا يَنْقُصُكَ نائِلٌ ، اَنْتَ كَما تَقُولُ وَ فَوْقَ ما نَقُولُ . 
اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّي اَسْاَلُكَ صَبْراً جَميلاً ، وَ فَرَجاً قَريباً ، وَ قَولاً صادِقاً ، وَ اَجْراً عَظيماً ، اَسْاَلُكَ يا رَبِّ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ كُلِّهِ ما عَلِمْتُ مِنْهُ وَ ما لَمْ اَعْلَمْ ، اَسْاَلُكَ اللّهُمَّ مِنْ خَيْرِ ما سَأَلَكَ مِنْهُ عِبادُكَ الصّالِحُونَ ، يا خَيْرَ مَنْ سُئِلَ ، وَ اَجْوَدَ مَنْ اَعْطى ، اَعْطِني سُؤْلي في نَفْسي وَ اَهْلي وَ والِديَّ وَ وَلَدي وَ اَهْلِ حُزانَتي وَ اِخْواني فيكَ ، وَ اَرْغِدْ عَيْشي ، وَ اَظْهِرْ مُرُوَّتي ، وَ اَصْلِحْ جَميعَ اَحْوالي ، وَ اجْعَلْني مِمَّنْ اَطَلْتَ عُمْرَهُ ، وَ حَسَّنْتَ عَمَلَهُ ، وَ اَتْمَمْتَ عَلَيْهِ نِعْمَتَكَ ، وَ رَضِيتَ عَنْهُ وَ اَحْيَيْتَهُ حَياةً طَيِّبَةً في اَدْوَمِ السُّرُورِ ، وَ اَسْبَغِ الْكَرامَةِ ، وَ اَتَمِّ الْعَيْشِ ، اِنَّكَ تَفْعَلُ ما تَشاءُ وَ لا يَفْعَلُ ما يَشاءُ غَيْرُكَ . 
اَللّـهُمَّ خُصَّني مِنْكَ بِخاصَّةِ ذِكْرِكَ ، وَ لا تَجْعَلْ شَيْئاً مِمّا اَتَقَرَّبُ بِهِ في آناءِ اللَّيْلِ وَ اَطْرافِ النَّهارِ رِياءً وَ لا سُمْعَةً وَ لا اَشَراً وَ لا بَطَراً ، وَا جْعَلْني لَكَ مِنَ الْخاشِعينَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اَللّـهُمَّ أعْطِنِى السِّعَةَ فِي الرِّزْقِ ، وَ الاَْمْنَ فِي الْوَطَنِ ، وَ قُرَّةَ الْعَيْنِ فِي الاَْهْلِ وَ الْمالِ وَ الْوَلَدِ ، وَ الْمُقامَ في نِعَمِكَ عِنْدي ، وَ الصِّحَّةَ فِى الْجِسْمِ ، وَ الْقُوَّةَ فِي الْبَدَنِ ، وَ السَّلامَةَ فِى الدّينِ ، وَ اسْتَعْمِلْني بِطاعَتِكَ وَ طاعَةِ رَسُولِكَ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى الله ُ عَلَيْهِ وَ آلِهِ اَبَداً مَا اسْتَعْمَرَتْني ، وَ اجْعَلْني مِنْ اَوْفَرِ عِبادِكَ عِنْدَكَ نَصيباً في كُلِّ خَيْر اَنْزَلْتَهُ وَ تُنْزِلُهُ في شَهْرِ رَمَضانَ في لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ ، وَ ما اَنْتَ مُنْزِلُهُ في كُلِّ سَنَةٍ مِنْ رَحْمَة تَنْشُرُها ، وَ عافِيَة تُلْبِسُها ، وَ بَلِيَّة تَدْفَعُها ، وَ حَسَناتٍ تَتَقَبَّلُها ، وَ سَيِّئاتٍ تَتَجاوَزُ عَنْها ، وَ ارْزُقْني حَجَّ بَيْتِكَ الْحَرامِ في عامِنا هذا وَ في كُلِّ عام ، وَ ارْزُقْني رِزْقاً واسِعاً مِنْ فَضْلِكَ الْواسِعِ ، وَ اصْرِفْ عَنّي يا سَيِّدي الاَْسْواءَ ، وَ اقْضِ عَنِّيَ الدَّيْنَ وَ الظُّلاماتِ ، حَتّى لا اَتَاَذّى بِشَي مِنْهُ ، وَ خُذْ عَنّي بِاَسْماعِ وَ اَبْصارِ اَعْدائي وَ حُسّادي وَ الْباغينَ عَلَيَّ ، وَ انْصُرْني عَلَيْهِمْ ، وَ اَقِرَّ عَيْني وَ فَرِّحْ قَلْبي ، وَ اجْعَلْ لي مِنْ هَمّي وَ كَرْبي فَرَجاً وَ مَخْرَجاً ، وَ اجْعَلْ مَنْ اَرادَني بِسُوءٍ مِنْ جَميعِ خَلْقِكَ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيَّ ، وَ اكْفِني شَرَّ الشَّيْطانِ ، وَ شَرَّ السُّلْطانِ ، وَ سَيِّئاتِ عَمَلي ، وَ طَهِّرْني مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ كُلِّها ، وَ اَجِرْني مِنَ النّارِ بِعَفْوِكَ ، وَ اَدْخِلْنِى الْجَنَّةَ بِرَحْمَتِكَ ، وَ زَوِّجْني مِنَ الْحُورِ الْعينِ بِفَضْلِكَ ، وَ اَلْحِقْني بِاَوْلِيائِكَ الصّالِحينَ مُحَمَّد وَ آلِهِ الاَْبْرارِ الطَّيِّبينَ الطّاهِرينَ الاَْخْيارِ ، وأصحابه الغر الميامين ، آمين يارب العالمين.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اِلهي وَ سَيِّدي وَ عِزَّتِكَ وَ جَلالِكَ لَئِنْ طالَبَتْني بِذُنُوبي لاَُطالِبَنَّكَ بِعَفْوِكَ ، وَ لَئِنْ طالَبَتْني بِلُؤْمي لاَُطالِبَنَّكَ بِكَرَمِكَ ، وَ لَئِنْ اَدْخَلْتَنِى النّارَ لاَُخْبِرَنَّ اَهْلَ النّارِ بِحُبّي لَكَ ، اِلهي وَ سَيِّدي اِنْ كُنْتَ لا تَغْفِرُ إلاّ لاَِوْلِيائِكَ وَ اَهْلِ طاعَتِكَ فَاِلى مَنْ يَفْزَعُ الْمُذْنِبُونَ ، وَ اِنْ كُنْتَ لا تُكْرِمُ إلاّ اَهْلَ الْوَفاءِ بِكَ فَبِمَنْ يَسْتَغيثُ الْمُسْيؤُنَ ، اِلهي اِنْ اَدْخَلْتَنِى النّارَ فَفي ذلِكَ سُرُورُ عَدُوِّكَ ، وَ اِنْ اَدْخَلْتَنِى الْجَنَّةَ فَفي ذلِكَ سُرُورُ نَبِيِّكَ ، وَ اَنَا وَ الله ِ اَعْلَمُ اَنَّ سُرُورَ نَبِيِّكَ اَحَبُّ اِلَيْكَ مِنْ سُرُورِ عَدُوِّكَ . 
اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّي اَسْاَلُكَ اَنْ تَمْلاََ قَلْبي حُبّاً لَكَ ، وَ خَشْيَةً مِنْكَ ، وَ تَصْديقاً بِكِتابِكَ ، وَ ايماناً بِكَ ، وَ فَرَقاً مِنْكَ ، وَ شَوْقاً اِلَيْكَ ، يا ذَا الْجَلالِ وَ الاِْكْرامِ حَبِّبْ اِلَيَّ لِقاءِكَ وَ اَحْبِبْ لِقائي ، وَ اجْعَلْ لي في لِقائِكَ الرّاحَةَ وَ الْفَرَجَ وَ الْكَرامَةَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اَللّـهُمَّ اَلْحِقْني بِصالِحِ مِنْ مَضى ، وَ اجْعَلْني مِنْ صالِحِ مَنْ بَقي وَ خُذْ بي سَبيلَ الصّالِحينَ ، وَ اَعِنّي عَلى نَفْسي بِما تُعينُ بِهِ الصّالِحينَ عَلى اَنْفُسِهِمْ ، وَ اخْتِمْ عَمَلي بِاَحْسَنِهِ ، وَ اجْعَلْ ثَوابي مِنْهُ الْجَنَّةَ بِرَحْمَتِكَ ، وَ اَعِنّي عَلى صالِحِ ما اَعْطَيْتَني ، وَ ثَبِّتْني يا رَبِّ ، وَ لا تَرُدَّني في سُوءٍ اسْتَنْقَذْتَني مِنْهُ يا رَبِّ الْعالَمينَ . 
اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّي اَسْاَلُكَ ايماناً لا اَجَلَ لَهُ دُونَ لِقائِكَ ، اَحْيِني ما اَحْيَيْتَني عَلَيْهِ وَ تَوَفَّني اِذا تَوَفَّيْتَني عَلَيْهِ ، وَ ابْعَثْني اِذا بَعَثْتَني عَلَيْهِ وَ اَبْرِىءْ قَلْبي مِنَ الرِّياءِ وَ الشَّكِّ وَ السُّمْعَةِ في دينِكَ ، حَتّى يَكُونَ عَمَلي خالِصاً لَكَ . 
اَللّـهُمَّ اَعْطِني بَصيرَةً في دينِكَ ، وَ فَهْماً في حُكْمِكَ ، وَ فِقْهاً في عِلْمِكَ ، وَ كِفْلَيْنِ مِنْ رَحْمَتِكَ ، وَ وَرَعاً يَحْجُزُني عَنْ مَعاصيكَ ، وَ بَيِّضْ وَجْهي بِنُورِكَ ، وَ اجْعَلْ رَغْبَتي فيـما عِنْدَكَ ، وَ تَوَفَّني في سَبيلِكَ ، وَ عَلى مِلَّةَ رَسُولِكَ صَلَّى الله ُ عَلَيْهِ وسلم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اَللّـهُمَّ اِنَّهُ لا يُجيرُني مِنْكَ اَحَدٌ ، وَ لا اَجِدُ مِنْ دُونِكَ مُلْتَحَداً ، فَلا تَجْعَلْ نَفْسي في شَي مِنْ عَذابِكَ ، وَ لا تَرُدَّني بِهَلَكَةٍ وَ لا تَرُدَّني بِعَذابٍ اَليم . 
اَللّـهُمَّ تَقَبَّلْ مِنّي وَ اَعْلِ ذِكْري ، وَ ارْفَعْ دَرَجَتي ، وَ حُطَّ وِزْري ، وَ لا تَذْكُرْني بِخَطيئَتي ، وَ اجْعَلْ ثَوابَ مَجْلِسي وَ ثَوابَ مَنْطِقي وَ ثَوابَ دُعائي رِضاكَ وَ الْجَنَّةَ ، وَ اَعْطِني يا رَبِّ جَميعَ ما سَاَلْتُكَ ، وَ زِدْني مِنْ فَضْلِكَ ، اِنّي اِلَيْكَ راغِبٌ يا رَبَّ الْعالَمينَ . 
اَللّـهُمَّ اِنَّكَ اَنْزَلْتَ في كِتابِكَ اَنْ نَعْفُوَ عَمَّنْ ظَلَمْنا ، وَ قَدْ ظَلَمَنا اَنْفُسَنا فَاعْفُ عَنّا ، فَاِنَّكَ اَوْلى بِذلِكَ مِنّا ، وَ اَمَرْتَنا اَنْ لا نَرُدَّ سائِلاً عَنْ اَبْوابِنا ، وَ قَدْ جِئْتُكَ سائِلاً فَلا تَرُدَّني إلاّ بِقَضاءِ حاجَتي ، وَ اَمَرْتَنا بِالاِْحْسانِ اِلى ما مَلَكَتْ اَيْمانُنا ، وَ نَحْنُ اَرِقّاؤكَ فَاَعْتِقْ رِقابَنا مِنَ النّارِ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

يا مَفْزَعي عِنْدَ كُرْبَتي ، وَ يا غَوْثي عِنْدَ شِدَّتي ، اِلَيْكَ فَزِعْتُ وَ بِكَ اسْتَغَثْتُ وَ لُذْتُ ، لا اَلُوذُ بِسِواكَ وَ لا اَطْلُبُ الْفَرَجَ إلاّ مِنْكَ ، فَاَغِثْني وَ فَرِّجْ عَنّي ، يا مَنْ يَفُكُّ الاَْسيرَ ، وَ يَعْفُو عَنِ الْكَثيرِ اِقْبَلْ مِنِّى الْيَسيرَ وَ اعْفُ عَنِّى الْكَثيرَ ، اِنَّكَ اَنْتَ الرَّحيمُ الْغَفُورُ . 
اَللّـهُمَّ اِنّي اَسْاَلُكَ ايماناً تُباشِرُ بِهِ قَلْبي وَ يَقيناً صادِقَاً حَتّى اَعْلَمَ اَنَّهُ لَنْ يُصيبَني إلاَّ ما كَتَبْتَ لي ، وَ رَضِّني مِنَ الْعَيْشِ بِما قَسَمْتَ لي يا اَرْحَمَ الرّاحِمينَ

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ وصحبه ، وَاكْسِرْ شَهْوَتِي عَنْ كُلِّ مَحْرَمٍ، وَازْوِ حِـرْصِي عَنْ كُلِّ مَـأْثَمٍ، وَامْنَعْنِي عَنْ أَذَى كُلِّ مُؤْمِنٍ وَمُؤْمِنَـةٍ وَمُسْلِمٍ وَمُسْلِمَةٍ. 
اللَّهُمَّ وَأَيُّمَا عَبْدٍ نالَ مِنِّي مَا حَظَرْتَ عَلَيْهِ، وَانْتَهَكَ مِنِّي مَا حَجَرْتَ عَلَيْهِ، فَمَضَى بِظُلاَمَتِي مَيِّتاً، أَوْ حَصَلَتْ لِيْ قِبَلَهُ حَيّاً فَاغْفِرْ لَهُ مَا أَلَمَّ بِهِ مِنِّي، وَاعْفُ لَهُ عَمَّا أَدْبَرَ بِهِ عَنِّي، وَلاَ تَقِفْـهُ عَلَى مَا ارْتَكَبَ فِيَّ، وَلاَ تَكْشِفْهُ عَمَّا اكْتَسَبَ بِيْ. 
وَاجْعَلْ مَا سَمَحْتُ بِـهِ مِنَ الْعَفْـوِ عَنْهُمْ وَتَبَـرَّعْتُ بِـهِ مِنَ الصَّدَقَةِ عَلَيْهِمْ أَزْكَى صَدَقَاتِ الْمُتَصَدِّقِينَ وَأَعْلَى صِلاَتِ الْمُتَقَرِّبِينَ، وَعَوِّضْنِي مِنْ عَفْوِي عَنْهُمْ عَفْوَكَ، وَمِنْ دُعَائِي لَهُمْ رَحْمَتَكَ، حَتَّى يَسْعَدَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا بِفَضْلِكَ، وَيَنْجُوَكُلٌّ مِنَّا بِمَنِّكَ. 
اللَّهُمَّ وَأَيُّما عَبْدٍ مِنْ عَبِيْدِكَ أَدْرَكَهُ مِنِّي دَرَكٌ، أَوْ مَسَّهُ مِنْ نَاحِيَتِي أَذَىً، أَوْ لَحِقَـهُ بِي أَوْ بِسَبَبِي ظُلْمٌ فَفُتُّهُ بِحَقِّـهِ، أَوْسَبَقْتُـهُ بِمَظْلَمَتِهِ فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ وصحبه ، وَأَرْضِهِ عَنِّيْ مِنْ وُجْدِكَ، وَأَوْفِهِ حَقَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ، ثُمَّ قِنِيْ مَا يُوجِبُ لَهُ حُكْمُكَ، وَخَلِّصْنِي مِمَّا يَحْكُمُ بِهِ عَدْلُكَ، فَإنَّ قُوَّتِي لاَ تَسْتَقِلُّ بِنَقِمَتِكَ، وَإنَّ طَاقَتِي لاَ تَنْهَضُ بِسُخْطِكَ؛ فَإنَّكَ إنْ تُكَـافِنِي بِالْحَقِّ تُهْلِكْنِي، وَإلاَّ تَغَمَّـدْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ تُوبِقْنِي.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللَّهُمَّ إنِّي أَسْتَوْهِبُكَ -يَا إلهِي- مَا لاَ يَنْقُصُكَ بَذْلُهُ، وَأَسْتَحْمِلُكَ مَا لاَ يَبْهَظُكَ حَمْلُهُ؛ أَسْتَوْهِبُكَ يَا إلهِي نَفْسِيَ الَّتِيْ لَمْ تَخْلُقْهَا لِتَمْتَنِعَ بِهَا مِنْ سُوءٍ، أَوْ لِتَطَرَّقَ بِهَا إلى نَفْعٍ، وَلكِنْ أَنْشَأْتَهَا إثْبَاتاً لِقُدْرَتِكَ عَلَى مِثْلِهَا، وَاحْتِجَاجاً بِهَا عَلَى شَكْلِهَا؛ وَأَسْتَحْمِلُكَ مِنْ ذُنُوبِي مَا قَدْ بَهَظَنِي حَمْلُهُ، وَأَسْتَعِينُ بِكَ عَلَى مَا قَدْ فَدَحَنِي ثِقْلُهُ؛ فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ، وَهَبْ لِنَفْسِي عَلَى ظُلْمِهَا نَفْسِيْ، وَوَكِّلْ رَحْمَتَكَ بِاحْتِمَالِ إصْرِي، فَكَمْ قَدْ لَحِقَتْ رَحْمَتُكَ بِالْمُسِيْئِينَ، وَكَمْ قَدْ شَمَلَ عَفْوُكَ الظَّالِمِينَ. فَصَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآلِهِ، وَاجْعَلْنِي أُسْوَةَ مَنْ قَدْ أَنْهَضْتَهُ بِتَجَاوُزِكَ عَنْ مَصَارِعِ الْخَاطِئِينَ، وَخَلَّصْتَهُ بِتَوْفِيقِكَ مِنْ وَرَطَاتِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ؛ فَأَصْبَحَ طَلِيقَ عَفْوِكَ مِنْ إسَارِ سُخْطِكَ، وَعَتِيقَ صُنْعِكَ مِنْ وَثَاقِ عَدْلِكَ؛ إنَّكَ إنْ تَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ يَا إلهِي تَفْعَلْهُ بِمَنْ لاَ يَجْحَدُ اسْتِحْقَاقَ عُقُوبَتِكَ، وَلاَ يُبَرِّئُ نَفْسَهُ مِنِ اسْتِيجَابِ نَقِمَتِكَ؛ تَفْعَلُ ذلِكَ يَا إلهِي بِمَنْ خَوْفُهُ مِنْكَ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ طَمَعِهِ فِيكَ، وَبِمَنْ يَأْسُهُ مِنَ النَّجَاةِ أَوْكَدُ مِنْ رَجَائِهِ لِلْخَلاَصِ؛ لاَ أَنْ يَكُونَ يَأْسُهُ قُنُوطَاً، أَوْ أَنْ يَكُونَ طَمَعُهُ اغْتِرَاراً؛ بَلْ لِقِلَّةِ حَسَنَاتِهِ بَيْنَ سَيِّئاتِهِ، وَضَعْفِ حُجَجِهِ فِي جَمِيعِ تَبِعَاتِهِ. 
فَأَمَّا أَنْتَ يَا إلهِيْ فَأَهْلٌ أَنْ لاَ يَغْتَرَّ بِكَ الصِّدِّيقُونَ، وَلاَ يَيْأَسَ مِنْكَ الْمُجْرِمُونَ؛ لأَنَّكَ الرَّبُّ الْعَظِيمُ الَّذِيْ لاَ يَمْنَعُ أَحَـداً فَضْلَهُ، وَلاَ يَسْتَقْصِي مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَقَّـهُ. 
تَعَالى ذِكْرُكَ عَنِ الْمَذْكُورِينَ، وَتَقَدَّسَتْ أَسْمَـاؤُكَ عَنِ الْمَنْسُوبِينَ، وَفَشَتْ نِعْمَتُكَ فِيْ جَمِيْعِ الْمَخْلُوقِينَ، فَلَكَ الْحَمْدُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ يَا رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اللَّهُمَّ إنَّكَ كَلَّفْتَنِي مِنْ نَفْسِي مَا أَنْتَ أَمْلَكُ بِهِ مِنِّي، وَقُدْرَتُكَ عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَيَّ أَغْلَبُ مِنْ قُدْرَتِي؛ فَاعْطِنِي مِنْ نَفْسِي مَا يُرْضِيْكَ عَنِّي، وَخُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ رِضَاهَا مِنْ نَفْسِي فِي عَافِيَةٍ. 
اللَّهُمَّ لاَ طَاقَةَ لِي بِالجَهْدِ، وَلاَ صَبْرَ لِي عَلَى البَلاَءِ، وَلاَ قُوَّةَ لِي عَلَى الْفَقْرِ، فَلاَ تَحْظُرْ عَلَيَّ رِزْقِي، وَلاَ تَكِلْنِيْ إلَى خَلْقِكَ؛ بَلْ تَفَرَّدْ بِحَاجَتِي، وَتَوَلَّ كِفَايَتِي، وَانْظُرْ إلَيَّ وَانْظُرْ لِي فِي جَمِيْعِ أُمُورِي؛ فَإنَّكَ إنْ وَكَلْتَنِي إلَى نَفْسِي عَجَزْتُ عَنْهَا، وَلَمْ أُقِمْ مَا فِيهِ مَصْلَحَتُهَا، وَإنْ وَكَلْتَنِي إلَى خَلْقِكَ تَجَهَّمُونِي، وَإنْ أَلْجَأتَنِيْ إلَى قَرَابَتِي حَرَمُونِي، وَإنْ أَعْطَوْا أَعْطَوْا قَلِيْلاً نَكِداً، وَمَنُّوا عَلَيَّ طَوِيلاً، وَذَمُّوا كَثِيراً؛فَبِفَضْلِكَ اللَّهُمَّ فَاغْنِنِي، وَبِعَظَمَتِـكَ فَانْعَشنِي، وَبِسَعَتِكَ فَابْسُطْ يَدِي، وَبِمَا عِنْدَكَ فَاكْفِنِي.

----------

